# ttc#1 new looking for buddy!



## MH5280

Hey girls! I'm 26 and my husband and I are ttc! It's our 2nd month trying, and I'm supposed to start my period today, no signs but had a negative test this morning. So I'm pretty confused and discouraged right now. I think it's great to have some one to talk to while going through this time in our lives! I wish all the best of luck!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm 27 my husband is 26. After much debate we're finally on the same page with TTC. We've been together 9 years in January! We've done NTNP for a few months, and I finally got serious about it last month. We've done the pull out method for YEARS, but never was so lucky to accidentally conceive. although we've been really lazy about it.

Last month was a bad month for ttc, as we're stationed in Germany and I went home to the states for two weeks without my husband to visit my family. (he didn't have enough leave)

Hopefully this month is better!


----------



## Luckybug

Ten years in January!*


----------



## Sonogirl

I'm 26 as well and my hubby and I just started ttc this month. I should ovulate within the next couple days, so then I have the long 2ww. I'd be happy to have someone to talk to during this, as none of my friends are ready for babies yet, so I really don't have anyone that understands the anxiety and excitement and everything else that goes into this. Did you end up starting your period? I hope not!


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug said:


> I'm 27 my husband is 26. After much debate we're finally on the same page with TTC. We've been together 9 years in January! We've done NTNP for a few months, and I finally got serious about it last month. We've done the pull out method for YEARS, but never was so lucky to accidentally conceive. although we've been really lazy about it.
> 
> Last month was a bad month for ttc, as we're stationed in Germany and I went home to the states for two weeks without my husband to visit my family. (he didn't have enough leave)
> 
> Hopefully this month is better!

Sounds like we are totally in the same boat! For nearly 4 years we've ntnp and did the pull out method, until we finally decided THIS is want we want! I'm sad it never accidentally happened, and that kind of worries me! 

Unfortunately I ended up starting my period, a day late. Which I suppose makes sense because I ovulated late in my cycle as well! 
We will try try again!


----------



## AMartens

MH5280 - Sorry to hear AF showed up <3 Hope you're holding up ok!!

Sonogirl - Im also 26 & none of my friends are trying so we're in the same boat there lol!! My fingers are crossed for you! Im only 4dpo so keep me posted!!


----------



## TTTTina

Can I join ya? I'm 27 and dh is 32 and we are ttc #2. This is our 3rd month trying. I'd love to talk to you all through our journey! I love having buddies to go thru with!

Luckybug- my best friend and her dh are stationed in Germany too. I miss her dearly lol


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Could I also join and coil you guys share your symptoms?:)

I'm 29 , generally healthy, TTC #1 , me and DH made love on 2 occasions during the 3 days before my O. We have been together for 5 years and It's our 1st month TTC and I have some symptoms that are new to me. 

2-4 dpo: some twinges and strange pulling feeling in the uterus. Watery cm. warm. 

5 dpo: warm. More Watery cm. boobs full without pain and nipples sensitive to the touch of my shirt, but not supersensitive. 

6 dpo: same as above. Still watery cm. what's new is the frequent urination,and a lot every time. Dizzy when I stand up. increasing sensation of something in my uterus, pulling, full tingling feeling. Had a glass of white, felt like a drank the whole bottle. Before I went to sleep I peed, again for like the 5th time that evening and every time a lot. 

7 dpo: wake up after 5 hours of sleep and pee like if haven't been to the bathroom for years. Still have all the things from above still wet down here.

I really want to test. 

I have heard that if I'm already with symptoms like urinating more frequently I should be able to get a bfp already. But isnt it too early only 7 dpo?


----------



## MH5280

Ms. Bsky, 
Those symptoms seem positive! However I'd maybe still wait! But it never hurts to test!!! I feel like those are my symptoms on a regular basis! Every cycle my breasts get full and hard and they are usually very sore and sensitive. I know a lot of early pregnancy symptoms are also AF symptoms, which is what gets me! I had a lot of watery cm this past cycle and when I'd eat I ate maybe 1/4 of my meal, thought this could really be it! But I started AF a full day late. :( 

I tested tho! So like I said, never hurts to test! Just can get depressing if it's negative.


----------



## TTTTina

Bfn's are always disappointing so I normally don't test till the day after af is supposed to show.

It is still early to test. If you do test and get a bfn, don't be discouraged yet and test again in a few days!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Yes you guys are right. It could easily just be PMS, and I just notice it more because now we are trying. :)

So I'll wait until at least 12 dpo:)

TTTina are u testing tomorrow?

Bfp to us all:)


----------



## Ms.Bsky

MH5280: I'm sorry you are out for now, but how long is your cycle usually? When is your next O day?


----------



## TTTTina

AF showed today. I was so upset. Here's to hoping it's this cycle!


----------



## Luckybug

Just in the tww.

My dog is super whiney and being overly protective of me, pretty sure it's because she thinks my husband is hurting me because we've been having lots more sex lately.

I think the noises scare her when we won't let her in the bedroom. haha. Oi, this also tells me how much I've been neglecting my poor little hubby. When your dog isn't used to be shut out of the bedroom something is wrong.


----------



## MH5280

Today is cd 5. Last cycle I O'd day 14, so I'm getting close to trying again! 
I thought the same thing though! Any sort of symptom I had I was like "it's pregnancy!" But nope. 
I was very upset for a few days! But now I'm like it's ok, just keep trying!!


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- 
That's soooo funny about your dog! Our dog hates when we even hug or kiss each other in front her! She will jump on us! So when we are in bed doing our business, she usually gets up and leaves the room, as her bed is right next to ours!


----------



## missy s

Hey, can I join too? :) I'm 28, trying to conceive baby #3... My son is 3 and we lost a baby last year. 
We've been trying since June, and I'm finally late. I did a test this afternoon though and it was negative :( My period is usually irregular (varies from 25-29 days) and I'm on day 30 now. I just don't know how late I actually am. Also wee'ing a lot more and my skin hasn't been that good at all. Hoping AF will either show herself or (hoping more for) that she just doesn't arrive and I get a positive sometime this week :) Anyone else struggle with irregular periods?
Praying for all of you ladies, for extra sprinkles of baby dust :)
Xx


----------



## Ms.Bsky

TTTina, I'm so sorry, don't let it bother you, so next cycle will be the one, or te next. Just know it will happen! :) 

I see a lot of bfp stories where people use this preeseed, have u tried it?

In any case, I broke late yesterday evening and tested.. So weak I know. But yeah, it was pretty negative I think. I put it to the countdowntoptegancy voting, and it got like 39% voted positive, but honestly I think it couldn't be more negative than this. 

And today 8dpo: nothing new. Feel a little like I did some ab-workout, and hungry. Nothing special. No boob pain, no frequent urination, nothing, nada.

Well I have one digital clear blue that I'm saving for 12 dpo. 

Let's keep the thread going, before You know it you will be closing up to your o-day again!


----------



## TTTTina

Today my cramps are the worst. I Hate them I have not tried preseed yet but have heard mostly only good reviews so I think i will be getting some. You're still early. FX you get your bfp this time around!!! Yes let's keep this thread going!


----------



## Luckybug

I know my dog doesn't care, but she would whine the whole time if we let her stay in her bed, she's a freak like that, plus she's kinda a voyeur, so I gotta kick her fuzzy butt out as soon as things steam up.

4dpo. I'm ready to get on to the next cycle, this one didn't feel like it stuck.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Luckybug; u can't really know, maybe it really is your cycle:):kiss:

I took another hpt today (9dpo), digital clear blue, it took its time but ended up BFN. I swear, POAS, it's a disease !:wacko:

Anyways no symptoms, just started a new position at work, so that's exciting:) 

Stay positive and let's hope our hpt's will be too!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Do u guys use OVulation tests? I think next circle I will try that, and maybe this praised "preeseed" lube:)


----------



## TTTTina

I am definitely going to use preseed this month. I have used opks last cycle and am going to again this month. I'm really hoping that I get my bfp story this cycle too!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test322583">

This is the 7 dpo.

Some see a pos there, I see nothing. 

I'm fighting an inner battle not to take another one


----------



## TTTTina

When the picture is small, it looks like I may see a little something but when I zoom in I don't see anything


----------



## Luckybug

Does anyone know what implantation bleeding looks like?

I'm having some brownish discharge today! I worry that it's nothing because it's not bright pink. Oi! Craziness!


----------



## TTTTina

They say ib is nornally light pink or brown. When I had ib it lasted 3 days and was like a light period to me and I did need to use a pad but it wasn't a lot. It was mostly light pink and some brown and a little red.


----------



## Luckybug

Being a human being is so gross.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

TTTTina:yes, I agree, it's really not positive. I think I'll wait until af is due and only test if i get late.

Luckybug: u definitely need a banner, so we can see where u are in the cycle:) but on what dpo are u?


----------



## Luckybug

I do need a banner, I'm not temping but had a positive OPK on the 1st. So I'm guessing 7 or 8, since I really didn't know how to use them. I just bought the wondfo online and just pee'd on them. I didn't know that drinking things would affect it, so even though I pee'd on plenty of sticks I dunno how accurate I was. I have a pretty normal 27-30 day cycle.


----------



## Luckybug

Now a banner!


----------



## MH5280

Wow! I've missed quite a bit on here! 

We are in our ttc phase! Any tips ladies?! This is our 3rd month, I'm really hoping 3rd times a charm! Although that saying has never been true for me! 

Also! How do I get a banner? I'll have to play around and get one!


----------



## TTTTina

Click on the tracker she has and it will take you to where you can make your own


----------



## Jules8

Can I join in ladies? I am 27 and my husband is 32. This is our 2nd month TTC after about 3 years of NTNP. This month I'm temping....which has been a complete mess. Lol I have also been using OPK's. Currently I am on CD11 of my cycle and according to FF I should be ovulating sometime between tomorrow and the 18th (I guess it gets confused w slightly irregular cycles)


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Welcome! Of course , It seems like we are all quite new at this. I can understand that temping could be hard, I haven't tried it yet, and when out of curiosity I've looked at some charts , I get completely lost. Maybe next cycle I'll try it. 

My friend that is now about 21 w pregnant, used the digital ovulation tester, getting a smiley is easier than to know if the second line is darke enough on the LH OPK cheapies. So maybe that's also a good idea.

Luckybug: nice work!!:)

MH5280: yeah I was hoping you would come back:) how are u? I'm all excited to hear your symptoms. 


Symptom wise from me now: warm and I feel like I'm getting a cold and slight backpain. But no cramps. Af is supposed to show up tomorrow or Sunday.

Girls , serious bfp dust to us all!:)


----------



## Luckybug

Has folic acid made anyone else's mouth taste like straight up they just bit a ball of aluminum foil?

YUCK!

Weak stomach seems to be the theme from me for the past two days. In other news, I took a wondfo, still BFN.

Waiting the legitmate six days now instead of wasting my little tests.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Luckybug said:


> Has folic acid made anyone else's mouth taste like straight up they just bit a ball of aluminum foil?
> 
> YUCK!
> 
> Weak stomach seems to be the theme from me for the past two days. In other news, I took a wondfo, still BFN.
> 
> Waiting the legitmate six days now instead of wasting my little tests.

haha, no but i take prenatals, but i dont like the taste of them either. 

im going crazy, im telling you. i have a day of from work, dh is coming home soon and all i can think about is to take the car as soon as he comes home and go buy me some more hpt's! 

im 13 dpo now, and suffering from back pain and constant hunger, no breast pain, their just fuller and heavier. af supposed to come tomorrw... very uninvited though:winkwink: im afraid to test, i just dont want to see the negative I got this extremily possibly faint positive 7 dpo followed by a digital negative. 

now the big question: (for the 100th time this month) to test.. or not to test?? 

i know the logical answer is to waaaait until tomorrow.. but since im probably not going to last... ill post my results in the evening haha:blush:


----------



## MH5280

I take folic acid and I haven't had that problem! I take a calcium and iron pills as well... Those don't taste so good! 

I feel like this month we are going to do everything we can! Having sex every other day, OPK, I even went and bought that Preseed.... Come on baby!!! Now I'm probably over doing it and of course it won't happen! It's hard to stay positive for me when it hasn't happened yet. Ugh! I really try not to stress over it.... But how do you not?? 

Welcome Jules!!


----------



## MH5280

I got a banner!!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

nice job!! you have a banner and a good looking one too!

so im still anxiously sitting at home.. and stalking all the forums ever made on this www :)

is af coming or not?

-subtle constant backpains are killing me.. could be a good sign.. or a very bad sign!
-i want to eat everything i see.. i even made a carrot cake.. even though i didnt have carrots... could be a sign of af .. or a bfp coming up
-no brown spotting or signs of af at least... 

all i have to say is : AF STAY A WAY PLS! aaand i think im going crazy haha:)

well.. to test or not..?? logic says no.. wait until tomorrow, excitement says yes.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

and, i dont know if it counts as a sign. :). but first thing my mom says to me ( and she doesnt know we are TTC) is "ARE U PREGNANT? OR WHATS GOING ON?"


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Luckybug said:


> Has folic acid made anyone else's mouth taste like straight up they just bit a ball of aluminum foil?
> 
> YUCK!
> 
> Weak stomach seems to be the theme from me for the past two days. In other news, I took a wondfo, still BFN.
> 
> Waiting the legitmate six days now instead of wasting my little tests.

LUCKYBUG! weak stomach is supposed to be a good sign!:):thumbup:


----------



## MH5280

Ms. Bsky I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!! If other people have noticed maybe that's a good thing!!! I hate how early preg signs are also AF signs! Wtf! That doesn't help me!?! WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW!! I'll expect great news from you then!!!


----------



## Jules8

Thank you for welcoming me! 

Ms. Bsky- It's not that the temping is a hard concept. Its just that my husband sets an insane amount of alarms starting at 5am but doesn't hear them so out of habit I always roll over and push him to turn it off then realize i'm not suposed to move.lol.
So far the Wondfo OPKs have been pretty easy, my AF is always slightly off and the digital ones are so exepensive that I feel like I need to find out some kind of a pattern before I invest in them. 

As far as waiting, try to do your best to wait. I know you can do it! I always wait way longer than normal people...its just so dissapointing when its bfn so I want to make sure it will be a positive if I do get preggo. I found if I test early my AF starts like an hour later just to torment me. Also, send me some cake! I haven't had sugar in 2 weeks and that sounds so good! lol

Luckybug- Ughhh! I hate the taste of all vitamins...I usually start gagging as soon as I open the bottle. I have found that using some sort of flavored liquid intead of water to wash it down helps. I literally have the cup in one hand ready to go so as soon as the vitamin hits my tounge I just guzzle. 

MH5280- I know what you mean. I feel that the more I add in the more the chance that something just has to work! 

Good luck to everyone testing soon! Fingers crossed and baby dust!! Hang in there!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

MH5280: still didnt test and still no af. if not tomorrow then just next month:)

jules: yeah i was also wondering how expensive those digital opks would be. bc the cb digital hpt is very expensive. im holding on still:) maybe ill just go to buy the test and then have it for the morning if af wont be here already

well i pray for a bfp tomorrow, but, symptomwise, or more like symptomlesswise, im not toooooo sure. but excited.. yes!

well its great to have an outlet and a community to discuss this very annoying things during the 2ww. i cant wait for some bfp's here:)

ah and cake is already on the way!:)


----------



## TTTTina

Preseed and opks for me me this cycle! Baby dust to all of us and let's get our bfps this time around!!!!


----------



## MH5280

Yay TTTTina! That's great to hear! I'm excited!! 

Also I haven't got the smiley face OPK but I have gotten the other one... In the pink box! OMG I can't even think of the name right now! Haha! But I think for 7 tests the smiley ones were like $25.....I think! Don't quote me on that though!


----------



## Jules8

Ms. Bsky- I know more people that have had no symptoms and got their bfp than people who had a bunch. Every woman is different. But you know we're all here to help analyze all of the tww symptoms with ya! I'll make sure to say a prayer for you! 

TTTina- let me know how the preseed works out...I've heard a lot of great things but I have never been a lube fan. Lol

MH5280- I think your thinking about first response? I know it's in a pink box! Lol


----------



## MH5280

Jules8- yes!!! Haha! Thanks! I knew was something easy but had a brain fart! Excited to use preseed! My friend has used it and it worked for her! I have yet to hear anything bad!!!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

just woke up.. no af and no cramps.. no test

the past half a year my cycle has been 26 days. before that it could be up to 28 days. So im just relaxing in CD 27. seeing what will happen.. hoping and wishing:)

good weekend to all af you:)


----------



## Jules8

MH5280- your welcome! Maybe I'll grab some today just to try...I think I have a coupon for cvs. $3 off $15 or $5 off 20. :)

Ms. Bsku- Hoping those are good signs!!!! Keeping my toes and fingers crosses that you get a bfp!

Ughhh- so I have been temping and it's been high the past few days and my FF says I ovulated on the 10th which I just don't believe at all. My cycles are 32-36 days usually, I had a clear negative ovulation test that day, and only 3 days after AF oficially ended. I don't know which to believe at this point. If FF friend is right then I'm out already because we didn't bd til cd12. I'm just really hoping it's wrong and I get a positive OPK over the weekend. Stress I tell ya!


----------



## TTTTina

MH5280 said:


> Yay TTTTina! That's great to hear! I'm excited!!
> 
> Also I haven't got the smiley face OPK but I have gotten the other one... In the pink box! OMG I can't even think of the name right now! Haha! But I think for 7 tests the smiley ones were like $25.....I think! Don't quote me on that though!

I'm excited too! Lol. The digital ones are more expensive but I'm going for it lol


----------



## TTTTina

Jules8 said:


> Ms. Bsky- I know more people that have had no symptoms and got their bfp than people who had a bunch. Every woman is different. But you know we're all here to help analyze all of the tww symptoms with ya! I'll make sure to say a prayer for you!
> 
> TTTina- let me know how the preseed works out...I've heard a lot of great things but I have never been a lube fan. Lol
> 
> MH5280- I think your thinking about first response? I know it's in a pink box! Lol

I've never been a lube fan neither, I've never needed it neither lol. I will let you know how it works, I also have only heard good things about it and a lot of success stories so here's to hoping!!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Girls, If this will not be the cycle, I'm completely on board with you on these digital opks and the preseed lube. (Haha the word lube is somehow always funny)so u can proudly say that you have been lubefree until now!! :)


Jules, you probably are yet to ovulate. I don't believe it was so early.. It would e strange. But you never know really, our bodies are so unpredictable sometimes!

Bfp's and ovulation to all:)


----------



## MH5280

So we used the preseed last night! The only weird thing is putting an applicator inside yourself while your husband is right there! Haha! But it seemed good, it felt very natural! Not sticky or sliming or anything. Negative Ovulation test today tho!


----------



## Luckybug

I probably need to get some preseed. I've not felt as sexy as I could during this whole ttc thing. If I'm out, I'm definitely going to get some.


----------



## Jules8

If these wondfos failed me then I'm going digital! Lol I heard there is a $10 coupon in the pressed box for clear blue digital opks. I so hope this is true!


----------



## Luckybug

Didn't take the folic acid and switched back to the regular ol' vitamins. No more weird metal taste or feeling nauseated! 

I'm a coupon queen, and I can use them six months past the expiration date here. If anyone has any feel free to send them to me! ;)


----------



## TTTTina

I used the preseed today! Yeah MH5280 I agree that putting the aplicator in was a but odd haha. Here's to hoping it works! !

Jules in my preseed box there was 10 dollars off for the first response opks.


----------



## Jules8

Hope that preseed causes some great bfps!!!!

Lucky bug- Yay for no more gross pills! :)


----------



## Luckybug

BFN today. Womp Womp.


----------



## MH5280

It's still early! According to your banner! A lot can happen in 4 days!


----------



## MH5280

I've always had painful ovulation, I'll have like little pains or sharp pains sometimes. I had my Dr tell me a while back each month you ovulate from a different side, one month the right the next month the left. Since then I've noticed I have pain only on one side, and I assume that's the side I'm ovulating from that month. Last month was the right side, but today I started having pain on the right side again... Seems odd I'd ovulate from the same side two months in a row.... Hmm... Well either way I'm already getting impatient and ready to get a positive ovulation test so we can get to the dreaded tww... Haha!


----------



## Luckybug

Lots of BDing in the present to get your mind off of the future! Haha.


----------



## MH5280

Haha! I know right!!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

15 dpo I think today or cd 28. BFN in the middle if the day. no af or sign of her.. But i have no symptoms except for maybe these on and off mild crampish feeling, not strong, very mild. And I'm hungry , all the time. 

Could be a prolonged cycle or it's some kind of late implantation pregnancy.:) well what will be will be:)if yes great , but.... I'm also ready for the next cycle and ready to hop on the preseed&opk's train with u guys:)


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Luckybug said:


> Lots of BDing in the present to get your mind off of the future! Haha.

Always a good plan!!:happydance:


----------



## Jules8

My temps went way back down yesterday, the weather here I think is making them wonky. I wake up either freezing or sweating. lol As much as I love fall, the transition of the weather always messes me up. Still no positive opk..Just a light line. Though on cd8-cd11 there was no line at all so I am hoping its progressing. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Ms.Bsky

well, it sounds like the ovulation date is approaching, with a rise in LH, and then suddenly the surge will come popping out the egg from the ovaries into the fallopian tubes. amazing really...:flower: i hope it will come soon jules.

news from me. vacation at work this whole week, so im here.. a lot:)

no show for af, shes also not welcome, but last neg preg yesterday. 

whats new... just very hungry, and i eat a lot. still warm, and temps still up this morning, backpain and i swear im gaining weight, finally, i had been trying for a while to add few kg's, im genetically slim, and i wanted to meat up a little to prepare for the potential pregnancy.


----------



## MH5280

Good morning girls!! 
Ms.Bsky, How late are you?? I have a friend, currently 4 months preg, she got 2 negatives before finally a positive! Fingers crossed! 

Jules I hear it's totally normal for your tempt to dip down again just before ovulation! 

Negative ovulation test for me this morning. Last month I O'd on cd14, which is tomorrow, so I'm hoping for a positive then!


----------



## Jules8

MS Bsky- I really hope that af jerk doesn't show up and a little bean does! I just wish there was a way to tell instantly so the wait wasn't so excruciating! 

MH5280- Do you test once or twice a day? 

I really hope you ladies are right! I am actually getting tired of POAS.lol


----------



## Ms.Bsky

MH5280 said:


> Good morning girls!!
> Ms.Bsky, How late are you?? I have a friend, currently 4 months preg, she got 2 negatives before finally a positive! Fingers crossed!

Hi :) im now according to a 26 day cycle 3 days late. But, because i have had some cycles for the past year that have been up to 28 days long, i could also just be a day late. 

:dust: and a :bfp: is all i want now. what keeps me going is to read about others that eventually got bfp after having bfn right after a missed period. 

so there is still a chance:) medically, it is recommended to wait a week before testing after af is missed, bc cycles can physiologically be longer and shorter every now and then.

:hugs: i hope ill have a bfp story soon..


----------



## MH5280

Jules- I usually just test once. I've thought about twice, but I don't wanna buy THAT many tests! Since were doing the "every other day" sex, I'm hoping we won't miss it!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

I think that next cycle, i will do opks, and when approaching the o day, i would do it twice per day. or use digital in the crucial days. (if i will need that isle)


----------



## Jules8

Thats why I got the wondfo. I figured they were cheap enough to use twice a day at least until I can figure out kind of when I ovulate. If I do not get a bfp this month I am going to use the cheap ones until it looks like a positive then back it up with digital. 

I am being hopeful this month, but not stressing too bad. This is only the first month of trying out some new things so I know a lot of it is trial and error. Once we get the hang of things we will all get our bfp's before we know it! :)


----------



## TTTTina

I have not gotten any opks yet, but have been using preseed. I think im just going to skip the opks this cycle and just use the preseed. If i don't get my bfp I'll go back to using opks and preseed next month. We are bding every 24 hours since im not using opks so we'll just keep that up till after i think I've ovulated lol. fx'd for us all!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

So I tested again this evening. :bfn: again. Haha I can't anymore.. It's killing me this wait. 
I'll wait at least 3 days for the next test, or what do u guys think? Blood test?

:dust:


----------



## Ms.Bsky

TTTTina said:


> I have not gotten any opks yet, but have been using preseed. I think im just going to skip the opks this cycle and just use the preseed. If i don't get my bfp I'll go back to using opks and preseed next month. We are bding every 24 hours since im not using opks so we'll just keep that up till after i think I've ovulated lol. fx'd for us all!

 Every 24 hours, not bad!:) 

Let's hope for some :bfp: ASAP here:)


----------



## MH5280

I'm coming up on my ovulation day, which should be tomorrow, so I think were gonna try for 3 days in a row! Hubby's job is stressful for him so I gotta put a little more effort into getting him up off the couch! Although I think he's just as determined as I am this month! Cuz he's sick of me stressing about it! Haha! 

Ms.Bsky I say wait a few more days! Maybe til the end of the week? Then do urine if still bfn then blood test.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

:bfn: and no af this morning. I could be anywhere btw 15-17 dpo. I started to worry that something is wrong but in the other hand I have sen some late bfp stories around te web. Yeah I'll wait 4-5 days from now until the next test.


----------



## Luckybug

I know my af is on the way. My face is too greasy for it not to be. :(

Ms. Bsky: Lots of people get their bfp late, I hope you get yours. I would be dying right now too. If I didn't get it in a few more days I'd go in for a blood test!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Luckybug said:


> I know my af is on the way. My face is too greasy for it not to be. :(
> 
> Ms. Bsky: Lots of people get their bfp late, I hope you get yours. I would be dying right now too. If I didn't get it in a few more days I'd go in for a blood test!

But you cant know, acne and oilyness could also be a sign of BFP, right?!:hugs:

i honestly am going crazy looking for answers, which dont exist, its a patience game, and thats why these forums are saving my life these days.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Hi, girls, i have a question. 

i did a test in the morning, posted here, and then i went to throw it, and this is what i found about 20 min after i did the test. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images167554 

is it just a smudge or is there really a line there?


----------



## Luckybug

I'm unauthorized to see it. :(

I poas this morning (again) with smu. I can't get a good picture, but I'm hoping it's not a smudge either. Going to retest tomorrow with fmu.

I know this may sound weird and I may be doing it to myself but I feel like I might be a little nauseated as well. I don't think it was the folic acid now. :S


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Luckybug said:


> I'm unauthorized to see it. :(
> 
> I poas this morning (again) with smu. I can't get a good picture, but I'm hoping it's not a smudge either. Going to retest tomorrow with fmu.
> 
> I know this may sound weird and I may be doing it to myself but I feel like I might be a little nauseated as well. I don't think it was the folic acid now. :S

oh i dont know how to link it properly, but its Image #325998, in this www.countdowntopregnancy.com website, under the pregnancy test images. 

excited for tomorrow! i hope youll get a :bfp: right away :flower:


----------



## Jules8

Ms. Bsky- I think I see a line! 

Lucky bug- Nausea is a good sign!!!

I hope both of you get bfp's!! :)

My opk lines got darker last night, i'm hoping in the next day or 2 I get a positive...this wait is driving me insane!! My FF also changed my chart and now says expected ovulation between tomorrow and Friday. I told DH that some intense BD is on it's way. lol


----------



## MH5280

I hope you ladies get bfp soon!!! It making ME anxious! Haha! 

I had a negative OPK today, but it was darker so I think tomorrow it will get a positive! 1 day later than last month... For sure going to have some serious BD going on in my house the next few days! 

So... After BD I always prop myself and lay for around 20 mins. I know some sperm comes out... Sometimes I worry if it's too much?! Like did ANY get up in there!?! I even make him stay inside me for a few extra minutes.... It's annoying! I want it all to stay up there!


----------



## Jules8

I was talking to a friend about TTC and she said that they used soft cups. It keeps everything in there, I read up on it and a lot of people swear by it. Though, it is one more thing to make our husbands look at us like crazies. lol


----------



## MH5280

Haha! I'll have to google and see what it's about! Never heard of it!! OMG I could only imagine the look and feedback I'd get if I told my husband... "Were adding soft cups to our baby making routine!" He'd be like "you are seriously insane!" Haha! I should tell him about them just to see his reaction! 

But since they have that, it must mean I'm not alone! I feel like it's ME! My body won't keep it in! I've even tried kegals! Stay up there! Haha!


----------



## Jules8

Hahaha! Basically they are used for AF, but some ladies use them for after bd to keep as much as possible in there. 

It happens to me all the time, no matter what position or how long I lay down it just streams out. lol Hopefully its not the healthy swimmers falling out!!


----------



## MH5280

You'd think the strong swimmers swam right up there! Hopefully it's just the slow guys! Lol!


----------



## TTTTina

Still not using opks but am still using the preseed lol


----------



## Luckybug

So here's a better photo of my tests. I took two, they both had a very faint line. :S
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Luckybug

I'm probably the only person that has made her husband use condoms toward the end of the month now that I know I'm not ovulating. The miss KILLS me. KILLS ME. Softcups sound like a better alternative.


----------



## MH5280

Hmm hard to say! They are hardly noticeable at this point... But maybe in 2 more days!? Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## Luckybug

Promised my hubs I'm going to wait for two more days until I test again. He seemed satisfied with them though! They look much darker in real life.


----------



## Jules8

Lucky bug- I hope that second line gets nice and dark for you! :)


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Luckybug: i think i see a line there!:) cant wait for u to test again!:)

Still no AF here, and no sign of her either, i think i have Never ever had such a long cycle in my life. Its now CD 31 and somewhere BTW 16-18 dpo. Boobs still heavy and im Hungry and i have back pain. 

Im loosing it, next time um testing will be the 19th of oktober, if AF didnt arrive.

GL to all


----------



## Luckybug

It's hard right now to not pee on every stick I have. :S


----------



## Jules8

Ms. Bsky- Good luck!! I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Luckybug- I would wait one more day then test every morning until AF or BFP!! Hang in there girl!

I still have not gotten a positive opk, however it is getting slightly darker every day. I'm kind of glad it's waiting this week because it has been insane with both dh and my work schedule..not as much bd as I like. But we have a normal schedule the rest of the week so I am hoping I get a positive today or tomorrow. :)


----------



## MH5280

Ms. Bsky - that sounds like you could get a bfp!!! Props to you for waiting to test! I'd be like Luckybug and wanting test every day!!! 

Luckybug- hang in there!!!! 

Jules - I hate when works interferes! It's so stressful! So I'm happy for you too that your schedules will calm down in time for BD!!

I had a VERY positive OPK today!! I've never seen the line so dark! Along with that I've had HORRIBLE pain on my left side! It's better now but earlier this morning it was bad, and sharp! Where as last month I had pain and then ovulated 2 days later.... But my left side seems to be ther stronger one! Which totally makes sense to me cuz I have a history of cysts on my right ovary.... PLEASE LET THIS BE THE MONTH!!! Lots of BD for me these next few days! Since the line was so dark this morning I was soo tempted to wake up hubby and go for it then! But I'm too nice and let him sleep in.... I'm kind of wishing I hadn't now! Haha!


----------



## Luckybug

Get him tonight. Bwahahaha!


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug said:


> Get him tonight. Bwahahaha!


Oh I plan on it!! :happydance:


----------



## Jules8

Haha! Your so nice letting him sleep in! Tonight will be a whole different story, he needs his rest! Have fun! :)

Work schedules are the worst right now. I am a supervisor at a home for adults with autism so I can kind of work my hours around his unless I have meetings, which I have had all week. When he started his new job it was mostly 7:30am-4 and it was amazing, but lately its been like 3-10pm so we are both exhausted when he comes home.


----------



## Luckybug

:( My line isn't any darker today, even with fmu. Still a faint positive, but you'd think after three days it'd be darker. Maybe all the water I keep waking up to drink is diluting my urine? Cramps are bad this morning, I'm super worried, but also super nauseated.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Im out, Af came today, not with full force, but she is definitly here. 

So im on to next cycle, lets dot it.. (a lot) haha


Luckybug, i hope it will end with a :bfp: the sooner the better

On to the opks and preseed for me. Im ordering a pack today. Have you bought these things online? where is it best to buy?


----------



## Luckybug

I bought my opks from amazon, the wondfos, came with ten pregnancy tests too. I tracked using fertility friend, and just started peeing on sticks when it got close to the predicted fertile time. Like I said I had no idea what I was doing.

If it doesn't stick I'm going to buy a basal thermometer.


----------



## MH5280

Ms.Bsky - I'm sorry to hear the unwanted friend showed up :( I have bought my preseed at Target, only because I needed it asap. It was $19.99. 

Luckybug- do you drink in the middle of the night? It could be affecting your tests! I was told from my Dr with any test it's best to not have drank anything or gone to the bathroom for 2 hours before, it helps generate more hormones in the urine. 

We BD'd last night!!! Using preseed! I used a lot cuz since I knew I was ovulating I wanna make sure those swimmers are getting up there! Haha! I took anther OPK today and another positive! So we will probably be at it again tonight, just to make sure! :)


----------



## Jules8

Ms. Bsky- I'm sorry af came, but good things come to those who wait! :) I got my opk's from Amazon as well (wondfo), I did 2 day shipping and it came the next day! Though if things don't work out this month I think I will def be buying some digital ones. The line thing is just driving me insane!! I have a $5 off coupon for CVS so I am just going to buy the preseed from there, I also got the thermometer there because I wanted it right away. 

Luckybug- I am like you and drink throughout the night, but it is true it can dilute it so that may be why your getting a light line. Maybe try to drink a couple glasses of water a few hours before bed then use the restroom right before you go to sleep. You might find that you don't wake up thirsty and your urine won't be diluted. That or just wait as long as you can not drinking and holding it for a few hours during the day. I really hope this is a bfp for you!!! 

MH5280- Congrats on a positive OPK!!! Get those swimmers up there!! lol

I still had a negative opk last night..ughh. My husband said he thought it looked a tiny bit darker than the day before, but not as dark as it needs to be. I woke up with really dull pains on my left side so hopefully that means ovulation is approaching and I get that positive today!!!


----------



## Luckybug

I think I solved my dying of thirst problem. I drank a liter of pedialite and now I feel like a new person. I needed some electrolytes! I'm also not peeing every five seconds or needed to drink constantly.

I also drank some milk and I think that helped too. I'd only been drinking water, since I'm a big tea/coffee/diet soda drinker it's been hard, and I just don't think my body was happy with the reduced salt intake.

I've been waking up every hour or so during the night to drink some water and peeing every few hours. In retrospect I was lucky to have a line at all. Had a panic moment this morning when I wanted to cry and no tears were coming out of my eyes, and I just knew something was wrong. I just didn't have enough electrolytes in me so the fluid was going straight through me. :( I'm going to try to up my salt intake and drink more gatorade and juice even though I'm not a really big gatorade drinker. I called the nurse line and she recommended that I go to the ER and get some fluids put in me and drink some pedialyte in the mean time, but I messaged my doctor and she said to drink something other than water for a while before I go in.

Hopefully I'll be able to control this a little better, soon! Hopefully it's nothing weird and there's nothing wrong. I may go in tomorrow to speak to my doctor if I feel like that again.


----------



## MH5280

Pedialite has saved me! It's like my go to when Im dehydrated! Gotta take care of yourself! Hopefully that's all that was wrong was dehydration!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm pretty sure it was. Just not enough electrolytes. I feel so much better, and even made lasagna for dinner. :)


----------



## MH5280

Yumm!!! 

My hubby text me and told me he's going to leave work early so we can have sex before he watches football tonight! Haha! Well at least he's thinking of me first!


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug - Dehydration suckss!! I am glad your feeling better though! :)

MH5280- Leaving work early and putting you before football?! Ahmazing! Get it on girl! hahaha

My opk was literally one shade lighter than the control line, pretty sure it will be positive tonight or tomorrow. I went to a few stores to get the digital ones just to back it up, but the cheapest was $30 plus tax for 10 with my coupon. I am just gonna suck it up and wait till next month to get them on Amazon. Why must getting pregnant be so expensive?!


----------



## TTTTina

I got my preseed at Walgreens and it was 28 after tax. Expensive thing so I'm hoping it works for me!! Didn't get to :sex: yesterday but did it around 945 the night before so not even 2 days has passed yet. Grabbing that preseed and getting busy tonight lol. Definitely aren't using opks this time but will continue to next month if i have to

Sorry af showed ms. Bsky Wish she would stay away from all of us!!! 

Luckybug, hope to see a darker line!


----------



## Luckybug

Had a blood test today because I felt like something just wasn't right. It came out bfn. Still cramping, and waiting on AF, more hopeful for next cycle.

I'm so heart broken.


----------



## MH5280

So sorry Luckybug. Try not to worry too much! Take today be emotional about it, and get ready for the next cycle! 
Did they say why you've been feeling this way?


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- Ughhh.. I am so sorry you got a bfn. :( I know it really hurts , but keep your chin up. It will all be worth the wait..I promise!


----------



## TTTTina

Awww I'm sorry luckybug!!! Hoping next cycle leaves you happy and not heartbroken!!!!


----------



## cutestuff

I am with you girls. TTC # 1. Been with my husband for 11.5 years. Withdrawal and natural family planning for the last 6 years with no mistakes. This is technically our 5th cycle, but I consider it the second as of the 5, we only had sex at the right time in two cycles. The first one resulted in a 9 day long period---that sucked, then again this month. It sucked getting af this morning. I was almost convinced it wouldn't start, bought a test and bam, it started.


----------



## Luckybug

Waiting on AF to start now, she's been late before but not late before like this. I've never had cramps before my period before, and I've never had them this bad. I'm 99% sure that I had an eggy that didn't stick, my family is really bad for chemical pregnancies. My sister has had several as well. :(

Sucks, but like everyone said there's next cycle. I just felt really pregnant, had a few good lines, that slowly just went away. Maybe the extreme thirst was a bad sign and my body trying to flush it? Who knows. We'll see next month.

Called out to work today.


----------



## MH5280

That's always tough Luckybug, I am really sorry. If you are having cramps, you may be correct. Don't give up hope tho! We will all pray happy thoughts for you!


----------



## Luckybug

My sweet little dog won't leave my side! Such a sweet puppy baby.

Hubs finally went to sleep.

Probably have the best feller ever, bought me some dramamine and tampons today. Never ashamed or embarrassed to do it! Just proud to have me as his wife.


----------



## MH5280

Awe! That's so sweet!!! Fur babies are great!! And sounds like you have a great man!!! Get some rest, sleep plenty, and get ready for baby making!!!


----------



## Luckybug

I hope your bding went as planned and you have a big fat healthy egg waiting for all the lil' sperms!

Still waiting on AF. Hopefully she comes soon. Now that it's midnight I'm officially on CD 30. I'm hoping if my uterus did have a baby it passes on it's own and I don't have to go in to have anything done. Having lots of back pain tonight, but it might be sympathy pain because my husband has a big ole' kidney stone he's getting ready to pass. Poor feller.

I guess it's time to make an obgyn appt to make sure that nothing is wrong, and to get some advice if it's possible. I always thought I had like... a premo uterus and ovaries since I was told I had a "perfect uterus" at my last pap. My prior doctor was pretty heavy handed with her va-jay-jay compliments.


----------



## Luckybug

Hope I didn't bring down the thread, baby dust for everyone! Waiting on aunt-flo still, on calendar day 30, but hoping it'll happen some time soon. :)


----------



## Jules8

How is everyone? I have pretty much given up on these wondfo OPK's...I had O pain and a temp shift but never got a clear positive. We made sure to bd but I do not feel confident about this cycle. Looks like it will be preseed and digital OPK's next month!


----------



## TTTTina

Phone apps said I o'd yesterday or earlier but I feel symptoms today so I'll say tomorrow I'm in my 2WW and I'll use opks next month if need be. Fx'd for everyone. Thus af witch is angering me for all of us!! Lol


----------



## MH5280

I think BDing went well this time around! Officially in the TWW :/ 
I'm working more and trying to stay busy on the weekends so I'm not just thinking about out all day every day.... We'll see how that goes, I'm sure I'll still think about it every chance I get!! 

I feel like we did so much right this cycle! But since it's not happened yet it's kinda got me discouraged... Like it's just not gonna happen, and I'm ready for the next cycle to try again! I get in my head too much! 

This forum does help me though!!


----------



## Luckybug

CD31 and still no AF. I have been late before, but it's normally only one or two days. I have cramping that hurts like my uterus is literally ready to fall out. UGH!

Come on auntie! Lets get this party started so I can get the sticky baby dust next month. I'm ready for it.


----------



## Luckybug

Looked at my fertility friend calendar. It predicts eight fertile days for next month, without even having any period input. Dear lord. I may die of sperm poisoning.


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- even though you haven't entered a period, does it still project you are on your period now? I have an app that does that, even if I don't enter that I did have my period, it shows as if I did...

Yesterday and today I've have thick CM... I'm 4 dpo.... Just waiting!


----------



## Luckybug

I think it's just confused because my cycles are so regular and I'm about oh... a shit load of days late now. I looked back at my last year's cycle's and I was always 26-28 days. Just to ease my mind.

AF finally visited! Unfortunately it happened while hubs and I were practicing. So all in all it's officially been one of the most annoying and crappy cycles I've ever had and I'm glad now it's officially over.


----------



## MH5280

I had to laugh! But that sucks!!! But on the bright side she's here's and you can move on from this crazy cycle you just had!!


----------



## Luckybug

Hubs said he did his duty. I've had PMS from hell and I think he thinks he has the magic wand to end it now...


----------



## MH5280

Haha! Technecally yes!!


----------



## Luckybug

Anyhow, I can't wait to try again this cycle. I was thinking about getting some bromeline supplements to take after O. Or eating some pineapple core. Something to help make me more stickable to any potential egglets.


----------



## MH5280

Couldn't hurt! I've never heard of those! Maybe I should try!!


----------



## Luckybug

Anything to get a healthy happy sticky bean!


----------



## TTTTina

MH5280 said:


> I think BDing went well this time around! Officially in the TWW :/
> I'm working more and trying to stay busy on the weekends so I'm not just thinking about out all day every day.... We'll see how that goes, I'm sure I'll still think about it every chance I get!!
> 
> I feel like we did so much right this cycle! But since it's not happened yet it's kinda got me discouraged... Like it's just not gonna happen, and I'm ready for the next cycle to try again! I get in my head too much!
> 
> This forum does help me though!!

I get in my head too much too and think it's just not gonna happen, I try not to but I can't help it.


----------



## MH5280

TTTTina said:


> I get in my head too much too and think it's just not gonna happen, I try not to but I can't help it.

It's awful! I can't help it either!! Thankfully you already have a child, I'd think that'd be helpful! You know it CAN happen!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm on full on obsessive mode now. Husband and I are going to take a rock climbing class on Wednesday to help me get my mind off of it all. In the mean time, researching things that aid in implantation. 

B6 is another good one!

Anyone else got any other secrets? :3


----------



## MH5280

Pumpkin seeds and edemame are supposed to be high is omegas, which help make CF! I've hate a lot of those this time! I think that's part of why in still having a lot of CF! So that helps the little spermies get to here they need to be!


----------



## Luckybug

Does it help with pH? I want like... the best CF ever. If I have to eat a million pumpkin seeds I'll do it! I have plenty of it as long as we do some heavy petting, so I don't think I need preseed just yet.

I also need to find a good balance with hydration. Water alone never seems to keep me hydrated. I'm a diet soda junkie and I had the worst withdrawals and headaches when I went off them a few months ago. I don't like all the sugar in gatorade or pedialite. Someone mentioned coconut water has a lot of electrolytes, so maybe I'll see if I like that.


----------



## Luckybug

I think a lot of my problem is I just don't like salty foods! Yuck.


----------



## MH5280

I'm not sure about pH... I just read a quick blurp and went and got a big bag! I ate them every day!


----------



## TTTTina

Yeah, I know it can happen, I'm just worried I have secondary infertility...or whatever they call it lol. The preseed use has been going well. Had a lot of watery cm that made me think i was peeing my pants lol so we didn't use any preseed last night, hopefully that wasn't a mistake. I looooove pumpkin seeds!!!! I eat them quite regularly lol


----------



## Jules8

Hey everyone! I am pretty sure I ovulated on Friday, I never got a full blown positive OPK but I had a temp drop, lots of stretchy cm, and O pains. I am going to continue to test but sticking myself in the tww. I tried to keep busy over the weekend, we decorated the house for Halloween yesterday then today helped my friend get some stuff done for her trip to Disney. 
Lucky bug- Sorry AF came, but at least your not sitting around just waiting to start. Coconut water is good! They have a carbonated one at my grocery store that is delicious! 
TTTina- Have you mentioned to your obgyn that your ttc? I told mine and she ordered blood work to check all my hormone levels and stuff like that. They are watching one of my hormone levels..she said it was slightly low so I have to go back soon to check it again. She said it wouldn't affect our fertility and made me feel a little better.


----------



## TTTTina

I dont have an obgyn that i see, i did tell my doctor I'm ttc and they didn't want to order any blood work, she said if it don't happen for us in 6 months then to come in and they'll check stuff. Well hopefully this cycle is the one and i won't need to worry that there is something wrong with me!!!


----------



## Luckybug

Aunt flo hasn't came, it turns out. Turns out I'm just spotting. Have to wait until I'm two weeks late before my dr will do anything about it.

The thought of having a chemical and not just passing it is killing me. I just want to start my next cycle so I can get on with my life and not be so upset about it all. I mean, you just don't have positive pregnancy tests three days in a row. The longer it takes for my AF to start the more upset and emotional I get, and it's so hard to be optimistic now. I feel undoubtedly like I'm loosing my mind and control over my body. Or maybe I'm just disillusioned to the fact I never really had any control.

Oh, and my boobs hurt.


----------



## Jules8

TTTina- My fingers are crossed for you to get that bfp and won't have to go back for bloodwork! I went in for my yearly and mentioned getting my thryroid checked, we talked about ttc so she said I miles well get it all checked if I had to get blood drawn anyway. I told her we have been ntnp for a few years so she gave a me a referral to a fertility specialist as well just in case we need it. My husband and I agreed if we don't get pregnant by January we will just go to see what we should do. 

Luckybug- I am so sorry this has been such a confusing cycle for you! I really hope you get some answers and feel better. TTC looks like so much fun because you see everyone having perfect pregnancies...it is way more difficult and stressful than I ever imagined!! But no matter how hard it get's do not give up hope.. you WILL get a sticky bean and you will be so happy that none of the hard stuff will matter any more.


----------



## Luckybug

Shark week! Finally!


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- you crack me up!! Haha!! 

My ticker today says "twinges are most common today".... I assumed I had gas but now that I saw that I'm like "wait! I think that was a sharp pain!?!" Am I getting in my head?! Probably! But it's a good thought!


----------



## Luckybug

I think that's a good sign!

Ahhhh!!! I'm excited for you. I hope you hatched an egg. ;)


----------



## MH5280

Eeeek!! I hope soooo!!! Ugh! Ok I don't wanna get too excited though!!


----------



## Luckybug

Yeah, definitely don't be like me and test and test and worry. I know there's no way that I wouldn't have known something was going on with how I felt, but it might have gone better if I hadn't been so crazy about it!

Hopefully it'll be your month, and I'll catch one shortly after as long as my cycle goes back to normal quickly.


----------



## TTTTina

Luckybug im sorry the which showed up :-(. 

Thank you jules! We all just need to get our bfp right now.....or at least this cycle, lol!!!!!

I went to this thing sunday night called real fear, and I thought it was kind of like walking thru a haunted house, but it was different. Me and my friends has to sign a waiver saying that no matter what happened they werent liable and we couldnt sue if we got hurt or anything, and put our finger prints on it. They were allowed to touch us, and be kind of violent to us but we couldn't touch them, and they basically tested phobias mostly it was, confined spaces, tied up, suffocation, drowning and pain......all in all it was fun, but scary and also intense. They did have a safe word you can say if you were done and wanted out. They were actually really nice for what they did to you. I wanna volunteer there next year. Haha, just something I thought I'd share lol.


----------



## Luckybug

I do not do good with confined spaces. I would have accidentally hurt them... haha


----------



## Luckybug

Weirdest witch I've ever had. TMI- Lots of clots and tissue, and I've never had this before. Bleeding through everything. Went to bed on a white sheet woke up on a japanese flag. More watery than normal.

Cussing everything today. Started a paleo diet because I think the diet I was on before was too acidic maybe? (see food and eat it diet) So now I'm hungry and hormonal. I will adjust, I will also be hangry (hungry angry). Oi.

In other news, my puppy baby has been way more clingy than normal. She's also not much of a cuddler, but has been all over me. Not typical for her, maybe she knows I'm sad, or she knows that I will give her lots of treats for being so good to mommy and she's a fatty? Probably the latter. Love my fat lil' heifer.

Work has been really stressful too, I love my job, but not the stress. I feel like sometimes I'm king of the idiots, but that also means I'm an idiot. It's so hard to find a good equilibrium with work and life and husband. Hubs has been bringing me lunch every day, and giving me pep talks, telling me how amazing I am, and talking me down from quitting my job. He wakes up when I get home from work and asks me how my day was. Cuddles me then catches a few more hours until he has to leave. I don't think I could ask for a better man, I don't think there was a better one born for me. I don't even want to guess the amount of stress he's going through right now worrying about me, listening to me whine about work and worry about having a baby.

He never complains though, he does it with a smile. Why can't I be as strong as he is always?


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- sounds like your body is definitely flushing something out. It sounds like you have an amazing support system, which is exactly what you need!! That's awesome! Hopefully the wicked witch will pass soon!


----------



## Jules8

TTTina- That sounds awesome!!You should totally volunteer next year, I worked at a place called frightland as a zombie in the haunted woods a few years ago and had so much fun! lol

Luckybug-Even though things are stressful, it sounds like you have a great man supporting you and making you feel better. Puppy snuggles always help too!


----------



## MH5280

Ok ladies so, I got off work and decided, I wanted to bake!!! Well so I decided to check my past 2 cycles and see what symptoms I entered on the same cycle days as this month.... I had tender breasts starting CD19 and was "blah, impatient, weepy, sad".... This month, "happy, calm, happy" and NO tender breasts.... Since it's opposite of my past cycles... I'm considering that a good sign!!!


----------



## Jules8

I think thats is an awesome idea to write down your symptoms during the tww! I kinda track them in ovia, but I always forget. lol Fingers crossed that it all points to a bfp! Enjoy the yummy baked goods! :)


----------



## MH5280

That's what I use is Ovia! I try and make sure to log my symptoms so that I CAN compare, and look back and be like "ok what was happening this cycle day last time" I like it!


----------



## Luckybug

What is ovia?


----------



## MH5280

It's an app that tracks ovulation/cycles!


----------



## Luckybug

Ohhhh... I've been using fertility friend forever now! Is it really similar?


----------



## MH5280

I'd assume so!? But I've never used fertility friend! Lol


----------



## Luckybug

Ohhh, it's so shiney!


----------



## MH5280

Haha! Did you download it Luckybug? I really like it!


----------



## Luckybug

Going through the website because I'm too lazy to get the ipad or my phone out. haha. Looks really neat!

I'm excited about trying again now, I just read that if I did have a chemical I should be super fertile the next couple of cycles normally. Loading myself up with vitamins and taking some iron supplements. I mean, it can't hurt! Calcium, iron, multivitamin with folic acid, vitamin d, b6 and b12! No caffeine, no vaping (I only do it before I ovulate), and no nonsense! Staying away from over processed foods.

Found some pumpkin seeds too, and have decided that I like them. :) I don't think I really gave them a good chance.


----------



## TTTTina

I have 8 different apps I use lol. Some of them say I o the same day and some say different.


----------



## MH5280

Last month I did no alcohol and no caffiene... This month I haven't been as strict on the caffiene part.... I just get in my head and told myself, people drink caffeine all the time and get preg, so it's ok I don't stop and just cut down... Lol! Trying not to over do things so it "just happens"... Idk it sounds weird! But yes I over think things, so this cycle I'm trying not to... So by drinking caffiene that's me not over analyzing things... If that makes sense! 

But we just ate dinner and I couldn't finish it! I was starving, but then my stomach got so full, and now I'm super gassy! Ugh! Yuck!


----------



## Jules8

I use Ovia and fertility friend. I like that ovia tracks everything and I like the temp chart on fertility friend.I have to do better. Some changes I have made is cutting caffeine and have been eating so healthy it's rediculous. Lol No sugar, no dairy (except small amounts of cheese), no pasta, rice, bread...well basically not a lot of carbs and plenty of veggies and low sugar fruits. I feel better and am down 10 pounds but it's some extreme will power. Lol Next month I'm goin to add vitex..maybe that will help my cycles regulate better.


----------



## MH5280

That is strong will power!! Great Job!!


----------



## Luckybug

Last month I had the "drink til' it's pink" mentality and regret it. I didn't overthink things til... probably I started feeling different. I needed to stay calm and carry on, but I'm too crazy for that haha. Next time I won't let myself have anything to obsess over because I'm going to worry about it from the start. 

Refuse to!

Diet soda was the hardest and I did that a few months ago, everything else should be easy, right? :S


----------



## MH5280

And now begins my sleepless nights of laying in bed thinking, "what if it doesn't happen this month?" "It has to right?! We did everything we can!" "When would we tell our families? I can't keep this secret" 
AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Luckybug

My boss at work kept making jokes about my hormones and I had to yell at him. It's hard to keep secrets! I'm the worst secret keeper, at least my own.

:S I would tell my immediate family sooner I think than everyone else at like 11 weeks. Or 12. :)


----------



## Luckybug

So after twenty-four hours of the most horrific period that I've ever had, it is now the lightest third day I've ever had. I reckon it'll probably be over tomorrow. Oh man, if every period was like that I would rip my uterus out. Normally it just lasts three days so that's typical, with one day of just spotting here and there. 

So glad it's almost over and we can start bd'ing again! WOOP!


----------



## Jules8

I like to think we would hold out so we could do something fun to tell everyone..I even have a bunch of ideas pinned on a secret Pinterest board. Lol However, my husband is the worst surprise keeper ever and would probably call his parents right away. 
Lucky bug-Yay for a fresh new cycle and lots of bd'ing! Cheers to a super fertile month!


----------



## Luckybug

My dog hates baths, so when we ask her she throws a hissy fit and hides under the bed. I discovered she has the same reaction when I ask her if she wants a baby. We're going to ask her that, film it, then put her in a shirt that says "Big Sister".

One day!


----------



## MH5280

Jules8 said:


> I like to think we would hold out so we could do something fun to tell everyone..I even have a bunch of ideas pinned on a secret Pinterest board. Lol However, my husband is the worst surprise keeper ever and would probably call his parents right away.
> Lucky bug-Yay for a fresh new cycle and lots of bd'ing! Cheers to a super fertile month!

I've been pinning to a secret board too!! Haha! I think your right! I totally wanna do something fun for my parents and in laws though! 

Luckybug- after seeing some on Pinterest, we totally want to use our dog in our announcement! She's like our child! She was in our wedding! 
Also I'm glad your unwelcome friend is slowing down! Mine are usually easy 3 day periods as well! Which is so nice! But I spot for about a week before I actually start..... Which I'm not spotting yet!! I hope it stays that way! But every time I go to the bathroom I'm afraid I'll see it when I wipe!


----------



## Luckybug

Even if you do it could be implantation. Don't lose hope! I only spot a little bit and it's just annoying. Now I'm barely doing anything, but it's still really super watery.

Gertie is my first born, regardless of what anyone ever says. She's got more personality than most people, is better behaved than most children, and even if we can't talk we still know what the other wants. I'm not religious but, she's the definition of a blessing! She's just perfect and beautiful to me, even if she's stinky and likes to roll on dead things sometimes.

We got her shortly after we married, and I'm so glad we did. She's definitely going to be the center of our announcement! (other than the actual baby) I told my hubs, "If I love our puppy baby this much, how much am I going to love a baby baby?" He said, "I think you'd still love the puppy baby more."

He's rotten!


----------



## Jules8

MH5280- I have so many baby things pinned on there, and though most of our family and friends know we want a baby I just don't want the pressure of them asking questions everytime I pin something baby related. 

I wish we had a puppy but we live in an apt...my puppy growing up used to sleep next to my bed every single night from the first day we got him. When I moved away from home I swear I missed him more than my family and friends.lol He passed away a year ago and I was devastated. 

We now have 2 cats that we adore so we thought about making tshirts that say, " I'm going to be a big sister" and hold them up. They would be absolutely miserable which would make a hilarious picture.


----------



## Luckybug

Haha the cats would be so pissed, it'd be better than a grumpy cat picture!


----------



## MH5280

Haha! My puppy is sooo my baby! I think I've asked the same thing, how can I love something more?! She is soo spoiled and the biggest personality I've ever seen in a dog! :) 
I'm trying to stay positive until either bfp or Aunt Flo shows :/


----------



## Jules8

The good thing about love is their is enough to go around!(cheezy enough for you)

Stay positive MH5280..it is still way early!

I haven't had any symptoms other than I feel like crap today. My head and sinus's hurt, im exhausted, and have had the chills on and off since I woke up. Sounds more like a sinus infection than a preggo sign...a girl can dream though. It is also a gloomy, rainy, cold, fall day which makes it worse.


----------



## Luckybug

I have faith in you, you can do it!


----------



## Jules8

there* not their.


----------



## Luckybug

(Or I guess I should say you already did it! )


----------



## MH5280

Is it Friday yet?!


----------



## Jules8

I sure wish it was! This week is totally dragging..I have a long list of things I need to do for work today and am feeling super unmotivated.


----------



## TTTTina

I have 2 kitties. One of them is more my Dhs and my son's and the other one is mine and he follows me everywhere and is my little fur baby! He's always laying on or around me. 

This tww I feel the same as I did the last 3 cycles so I don't feel very confident. I always spot hours before af arrives then it turns into a flow. No one is out till she arrives so let's all hope she doesn't and we get our bfps even if we think we're out!


----------



## MH5280

Still early for ya TTTTina... For most of us even! But fingers crossed for us all! Were getting closer to the weekend!!! Woot!


----------



## Luckybug

After talking to my husband I think we're going to try again after the new year. But I'm still going to be stalking you all ladies!

I hope you guys get your bfps this cycle!


----------



## MH5280

:( that makes me sad Luckybug. But at the same time, it may be good to rest, let your body get back to "normal". I wish you all the best of luck!!! 

Anything new with anyone else? My boobs are a tiny bit sore but nothing compared to normal, and I have some stupid pimples that came up this morning!... As I get closer I just feel less confident :/


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- I'm sad to see you go, but at least you can relax through the holidays and come back with a fresh start. :) 

Today I'm still feeling under the weather...not anything out of the norm.I am not feeling confident that I will be getting a bfp this month so I am trying to get positive and prepared for next month.


----------



## MH5280

We just gotta look forward and stay positive for the future Jules!


----------



## Jules8

I am staying super positive! We got this! :) I figure that this is only our 2nd month ttc and the first month I fully tracked everything so it might take a few months..I am going to be as patient as I can. I'm going to add Vitex next month and use digitals along with my wonfo so I am excited to try some new things. We decided we will see how things go and if it doesn't happen by January then we will go to the fertility doctor to see if we can do some further testing but fingers crossed we get a holiday bean! It's the perfect weather to snuggle ;)


----------



## Jules8

PS- Has anyone heard of this pineapple core thing? I might try that next month as well. lol


----------



## TTTTina

I am trying to stay as positive as I can. Would love to get a bfp by at least Christmas, would be a great gift lol. 

I'm happy you'll be around stalking us still luckybug! 

I know it's still early for me but I just really feel like I did the last 3 cycles, and really like I did last cycle when I thought I may actually be pregnant, but sadly af showed. My nipple have been a bit sensitive but that started around when I was supposed to be ovulating so I'm not counting it as anything.


----------



## Jules8

We all still have a week or so before we are completely out so I am sending out some good bfp vibes for all of us!! If it works out that we don't get our bfp's at least we can support each other until we all do. It's def is nice to have others to talk to! None of my friends are currently ttc and my really good friend has infertility so I feel like I can't really talk to her about it either.


----------



## TTTTina

It is good to have other people to talk to that are going thru what I am. We will all go from ttc buddies to bump buddies and hopefully it's soooooon!!


----------



## MH5280

Yay! Let's hope so! It would be awesome of we could all get bfp's!!! Let's stay positive ladies!!! I'm gonna test in 3 days! Still might be too early but whatevs!


----------



## Jules8

lol. I totally tested yesterday when doing my ovulation test. My FF said I had ovulated super early so I figured it was worth a try...total bfn. My opk's are still showing a line. Part of me just wants to throw it out the window, but since I never got a clear answer I am still testing every day.


----------



## TTTTina

I know you said let's stay positive buuuuut I'm feeling af cramps and I normally get them starting a week before she shows :-(


----------



## MH5280

Oh no!!!! Maybe it's implantation! my boobs are starting hurt more, I don't like that.... That's normal for my AF.... STAY AWAY!!!! I planned on testing Sunday, but that's still 2 days early... So I'm really not sure I want to know! Ugh! I hate this timing game!!!!


----------



## TTTTina

Yes the timing thing does suck. I don't think it's implantation bleeding cuz it feels just like af, and I know the difference between af cramps and ib, and pregnancy cramps. My boobs don't get very sore before af but they did when I was pregnant and my boobs don't hurt. :-(


----------



## Jules8

So today I feel some normal week before af signs...keeping up hope but they aren't out of the ordinary. I am super tired and feeling a little bloated, other than that I don't have any other signs. Fingers crossed that we get surprise bfp's despite feeling normal af signs... they can also be preggo signs!


----------



## MH5280

No new signs for me. I keep expected to see AF spotting every time I go to the bathoom. Usually happens 5 or so days before AF, although last cycle it was only like the day before. I really wanted chocolate this morning! So I had to stop only way into work and get some! 

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## Jules8

Chocolate always makes everything better! :)

Finally Friday!! Yay!!! Yesterday was hubby's birthday and we both have off tomorrow so I think we might find something fun to do..I want to go pumpkin picking but I doubt that is what he wants to do for his birthday. lol


----------



## TTTTina

Yes, let's hope it's surprise bfps. 

Happy fridaaaayyyy! Anyone got any plans? I don't lol


----------



## MH5280

No plans here either! We are old and borning! Haha! Try not to test til Tuesday, that's my plan!


----------



## MH5280

I feel like based on my mood right now, AF will show, UGH! I'm in such a bad mood! Maybe I will be better once I eat! But I'm like so mad..... I'm having a glass of wine.... Please don't judge!


----------



## Jules8

Have that glass of wine...I'm not going to judge! Lol It must be the day because my before AF signs showed up too! :( I broke out, feeling bloated,sleepy, and totally moody..like clockwork.


----------



## MH5280

Ugh! She better stay away! I feel MUCH better now! Is there a full moon? Can we blame that?! But now I'm anxious... I keep going back and forth about testing early on Sunday, or wait til Tuesday!?! AH!


----------



## Jules8

It has to be something! Lol I would suggest waiting as long as you can but I know its super hard! I'm glad your feeling better :)


----------



## TTTTina

I had 2 glasses of wine last night cuz I feel af coming on. Got the pimples coming and the cramps are on schedule. I just hate it.


----------



## TTTTina

Man what is up with the school shootings lately. This morning we had a school shooting in our state, and only about 30 mins from where I live! I don't even want to put my son In school anymore I'm so terrified, specially after that horrible Sandyhook elementary shooting, poor little kids.


----------



## Jules8

It's absolutely horrible and scary! I don't blame you for worrying! I've never been to Washington state, is it usually pretty quiet or is it usually quiet?


----------



## Jules8

That sentence took a mind of it own! Lol is it usually pretty quiet or is it a rough area where it happened?


----------



## TTTTina

Well where I live in Washington, I live like 10 minutes away from a place called white center and there is are quite a bit of shootings going on there and burglarys so it's never really quiet where I live. The bar I normally go to is located there and one time I was at the bar and there was a shooting out front. The bartender locked the door and we all had to get on the ground. That was a scary night. My dh who was just my boyfriend at the time had given someone a ride home and then when he came back he couldn't get thru cuz the streets were closed. I just wanted to go home. I don't know why people have to go around shooting other people. It's horrifying


----------



## Jules8

That must have been super terrifying! I used to live in a bad area..I was in the liquor store when the cashier got robbed at gunpoint. I hid behind some shelves while calling 911. My husband lived in an even worse area..they had a curfew because of all the shootings. When we decided to move in together we decided to move out of the city area. We now live in Lancaster, Pa in a small little town...I absolutely love it! Lol We have annoying teenagers, but I can deal with that.


----------



## MH5280

Oh my gosh scary! I just don't understand what goes through some people's minds! TTTTina, my sister lives up on the Friday Harbor Island!!! It's been YEARS since I've been up there though, next time I do I plan on touring Seattle! Haven't done that yet! 
Hubby and I decided a while ago, we want to try and send our kids to a private school, for hopefully a better education and better behaved peers. The area we were in, and will actually be back in soon (!!!!!) the schools aren't ranked well. 

I slept like a baby!!!! I feel some sinus pressure though so ick! But so far, no new symptoms.


----------



## TTTTina

Where the shooting happened this time, I'm not sure how that area normally is, I don't normally go there lol. Yeah, I was thinking of moving to a small town somewhere, I love the city but it can be a scary place to be, specially if you have kids. Normally you hear about high schools getting shot up, but when I heard about Sandyhook elementary, you just have to have some real problems to shoot up an elementary school. You've heard about Sandyhook, right?


----------



## TTTTina

MH5280 said:


> Oh my gosh scary! I just don't understand what goes through some people's minds! TTTTina, my sister lives up on the Friday Harbor Island!!! It's been YEARS since I've been up there though, next time I do I plan on touring Seattle! Haven't done that yet!
> Hubby and I decided a while ago, we want to try and send our kids to a private school, for hopefully a better education and better behaved peers. The area we were in, and will actually be back in soon (!!!!!) the schools aren't ranked well.
> 
> I slept like a baby!!!! I feel some sinus pressure though so ick! But so far, no new symptoms.

You should tour seattle. I love seattle. Private school probably wouldn't be such a bad idea. I do live really close to an elementary school, and I went there as a kid, nothing ever happened there but times are changing and sometimes I don't know what the world is coming to


----------



## MH5280

We lived in Denver, and they do have some ok schools there, but not really! A year ago we moved to stupid Illinois for his job, and now were working on getting us back to Colorado, SOON! But I keep trying to tell my husband, we need to buy a house just outside of Denver, I really don't want to raise my kids IN Denver! It's a wonderful place don't get me wrong, it's just not my idea of where I want my kids to grow! Plus it's sooo expensive and we could get a newer, bigger house just outside for like $200k less than we'd spend on a smaller older home in the city. I sooo can't wait to get back there!!! I BETTER BE PREGO THEN DAMNIT!!!! Lol


----------



## TTTTina

We are saving up to move out of the area. I love Washington so we probably won't leave it, but just move to a different location and I'll be looking to see how the schools are before we move lol. It's crazy how one town can be cheap and then the towns right by are expensive. I think it has something to do with crime maybe. The place by me that has quite a bit of shootings is cheaper than where I live now


----------



## Jules8

I definitely heard of sandy hook..so sad! I will never understand why some people feel they have the right to hurt and kill others. I went to school to teach but took a different career route when I moved. I talked to my husband last week about going back to teaching so I can be around our kids and have similar schedules with them. I would not be opposed to looking for private school positions..I went to a private school and always hated it but now that I'm older I understand. It's just so expensive!


----------



## MH5280

So this is weird! We just went to run errands, and I'm sooo out of it! We were looking at salad dressing and said "look babe you could get cilantro lime Carlson" he looks and he and said "ceaser??" I SWEAR it said Carlson!!!! Then! We were talking about moving back and there isn't a freah market there where would we go? He said whole foods, and I said "now they have a Tokyo Joes there, but I don't that place".... He goes "what???? Do you mean Trader Joes???" Hahahaha OMG!!! I didn't even realize what I had said! It was just flowing out of my mouth like a regular conversation... Can you have pregnancy brain this early??? My friend says totally can, but idk!? It was hilarious but soo weird! He was like "seriously what is wrong with you today?!"


----------



## Jules8

Haha! That's too funny! We don't have either of those but I used to be by a trader joes. I loved that place but now I go to a place called Aldi's. We decided to do the mall and I was getting serious hot flashes and a lingering headache, which is weird to me. Hopefully good signs for both of us!


----------



## MH5280

Fingers crossed!!! Although sucky! I hope your feeling better!


----------



## Jules8

I'm feeling way better now! It was super odd...My husband even thought something was off because he randomly asked if I could be pregnant. It's super sweet but now I'm symptom spotting like crazy. Lol im really hoping this is the month but also trying to be ok and positive about next month if I get a bfn.


----------



## MH5280

I know exactly how you feel! But I totally know if and when I see that bfn, I'm just gonna be so PO'd and upset! I'm breaking and testing tomorrow, 2 days early but.... I have to! But I at the same time I'm like I know it'll be a bfn just like EVERY other time!! Soo confusing and hard! And makes me crazy!!


----------



## Jules8

Well, I'm on to next month.:( I am pretty sure AF is here...Ughhh! It's kind of weird that it started in the evening and light but I have cramps. Super lame!


----------



## MH5280

BFN for me this morning. :cry: I don't think that will change, I had some teeny tiny pink when I wiped this morning. I'm just so UGH!!!!!! Why?!?! Like what more can we do?!?! ... I mean the profanities that I wanna splurt out right now!!!... I'm just so mad and upset! :nope:


----------



## Jules8

Ttc is probably the most confusing thing ever..I just wish I knew that someday it will happen. It's not necessarily that it hasn't happened that bothers me but not knowing if it ever will. At least our AF didnt take forever and keep us guessing...I'm going to let myself have a grumpy,lazy Sunday then move on to next month. It just has to happen!!!


----------



## MH5280

I'm right there with ya Jules! I'm in a foul mood, I at least got out of bed, cleaned a little, husband is down stairs watching football so maybe I'll find some sappy lifetime movie to watch!


----------



## Jules8

My husband has work all day so I'm just hanging out by myself and watching home alone. Lol


----------



## MH5280

Home Alone is on?!?! Oh man!!! It's too early for Xmas stuff!!!


----------



## Jules8

Lol. It really is way too early but nothing else was on. Now I'm watching girly movies and cleaning a little. I feel like I should be productive but it was super hard to get moving.


----------



## TTTTina

I have 6 days about till af is supposed to come and I just know she will. I have some cramping that is af cramps and I'm super upset. I'm not going to test at all cuz I know she's gonna show.

I live by a trader joes. There stuff Is kind of expensive tho


----------



## MH5280

Don't test TTTTina!!! It's so much worse to see the BFN then just to know AF is coming! 
Yea we went to trader joes a few times, and they are expensive and I just have to have the brands I know and am use to! Plus the people there were so rude! No thanks!


----------



## Jules8

So my af disappeared. Saturday I had a temp dip and that night I had some blood streaked ewcm, (I know that is kind of tmi lol) then I had cramps and felt so blah just like I do every month. I kept waiting yesterday for it to come and nothing, now today besides some little cramps I have nothing. I think af is playing tricks on me and it is not coool!! I just want to start my new cycle if I am not pregnant. I took a test last week and it was a definite bfn.


----------



## MH5280

Last cycle AF tricked me and came a day late! I was like sooo sure I was preg all day when she didn't show! Then late the next afternoon AF came :( 
I kind of wonder if the same thing will happen this time. AF due tm.... No symptoms though. My boobs don't hurt at all any more, no spotting/pink since the 1 time at 6am yesterday morning, but I got the bfn... So idk!?! My friend had 2 bfn followed by bfp testing 3 days in a row... But I use the FRER so I feel like it would detect by now right!? UGH! These 2-3 days is worse than the whole 2 weeks! Haha! 
I did request time off work for next cycle during my fertile time, so let's hope those days stay the same now! Haha! I figure then I can relax and have less stress!


----------



## Jules8

I agree that the last days before af is the worst wait ever! I have no symptoms at all except for the little cramps so I can't even symptom spot. lol It seems as though none of us have gotten af yet so there is still hope!! fingers crossed and a pound of baby dust!!!! :) I think maybe just maybe if my af doesn't show by tomorrow morning I am going to test...even if its bfn at least I know I can focus on going forward.


----------



## Jules8

I hope so too! That is awesome that you got off for lots of bd time! Once I know my due date will be past July I may take some days off. I have been holding on so that if I was to get preggo than I could have a few extra weeks of PTO to add on to maternity leave or a few weeks before to get things ready...doesn't look like that will happen tho so I could definitely use a few long weekends.


----------



## TTTTina

AF needs to stop playing games. I have definite af symptoms so I'm sure she's coming, so I won't test, unless I'm a few days late lol. I'll give her a couple extra days cuz sometimes she's early for me, and sometimes she's late so we'll see this time. I hope you do end up getting your bfp but if not then I hope af stops messing with you and just comes so you can start your next cycle!


----------



## Jules8

I also keep torturing myself by looking at the bfp section of bnb!lol I like reading the stories and looking at the people who got a bfp after years of trying reminds me that we are only on our 2nd month ttc so I have plenty of time...i'm just so darn impatient!! lol


----------



## MH5280

We have nothing exciting to talk about today! I hope everyone is having a good monday! I have a case of the Mondays! And am sleepy! 

I told my boss I had company in town so I needed to extend my weekend that week! Haha! Could you imagine "hey so I'm gonna need these days of so I can focus on having sex all week! Thanks!" Lmao!


----------



## MH5280

Haha Jules I do the same thing! I'm addicted to this site, I just read a bunch of threads! But I had joining when they are like so many people in and a million posts! Our thread I can at least keep track of everyone!


----------



## Jules8

Hahaha! My boss doesn't ask questions..thank goodness, though it's a female so I think she would understand. It is soooo hard to get a thread started on here or to keep one going. I am proud of us! :) I stalked for a while then finally got brave and posted something...0 responses. lol I am glad I got in with you ladies early on. 

On a new topic..I am conflicted. I want to try some new stuff next month just for the heck of it. I was all about vitex, but also heard good things about maca..so now I am torn on which one to start. I am also def. using digital opk's and I think I will do the whole pineapple core just for fun.Anything new you ladies are going to try if af shows her terrible, horrible, rediculous self?


----------



## MH5280

I don't think I could do the pineapple core, I'm not a pineapple fan! I don't really know what I'd try! But I think we will do preseed again, and I kind of want to do the 5 days in a row... But I hear every day lessens sperm count, but then that you have better odds... I'm not sure if I'll spend money on opk's this cycle knowing it's been CD14-16 the past two cycles I may just assume and do those, plus if we do the 5 days in a row we'd hit those days for sure. Do you think that's a bad idea to do 5 days straight? 

I've read more about maca, so for that reason I'd pick that!


----------



## Jules8

Some people put it in a smoothie which wouldn't be too bad. Lol I heard the best bd plan is every other day starting cd8 then 3 days (2days prior and on O day) then skip a day and bd once more. I believe on this site they call it SMEP..but I don't think 5 days in a row is a bad idea either. I wouldn't worry too much unless your husband has a low sperm count. 
I'm going to get the maca and maybe just do both! Lol


----------



## MH5280

That's what I've heard too! We tried every other but unfortunately wasn't as strict as I'd hoped... 

Yes smoothies I think are a good idea! Where do you get it??


----------



## MH5280

Well I believe AF is just around the corner. I started brown spotting more today. Blah.


----------



## TTTTina

I was just reading about smep the other day and think I am going to try that, along with continuing to use preseed and using digital opks. I also may start to temp too. Cycle after if i need too I'll see what else I would like to try. I love pineapple so that may be something I'll try too. Lol


----------



## Jules8

Still no AF so I tested this morning and I'm calling it a bfn...I thought I saw a shadow and stopped myself to just take it as a bfn because if it was a bfp I wouldnt have to inspect it. Lol if it turns pink I will be ecstatic, but I can't obsess over a shadow and be even more disappointed when AF arrives.


----------



## MH5280

I'm really getting irritated and impatient! I have small amounts of spotting, so I get prepared for AF, and then I don't have spotting or anything the rest of the day. Last cycle I was a day late, so maybe she'll show tomorrow but quit playing games already! AHH! I've got one last test at home that I may use if nothing changes by Thursday.


----------



## MH5280

Also ladies! Serious question! After browsing the site, a lot of forums talk about not announcing BFP's in this section and to announce in the "announcement" section... How do you girls feel about that? 
I think we've been through this for like what 2 months or so together, I would love to hear when one of you gets a bfp! So I'm ok with sharing. Are you?


----------



## Jules8

One thing I can say about ttc is that it really tests patience! I am usually a really patient person, I couldn't do my line of work if I wasn't but knowing this is all out of my control is the worst. lol I am totally ok with you guys announcing bfp's on here! I wanna know! I also wouldn't mind if anyone wanted to stick around or at least update us afterwards. This is the buddy section and there is only really 3 of us so I don't think someone should be kicked out because they got a bfp..we are here to support each other, but I will be respectful if someone else doesn't feel that way. 

Funny story of the day: Soooo I got to the gas station on my way to work and looked down...totally wore my slippers. Thank goodness I noticed and had an extra pair of shoes in my car! lol Though if I could get away with it I would have worn them all day, they are so comfortable.


----------



## MH5280

Hahaha! So funny! I told hubby today I wish I could just wear sweat pants somedays to work! I'm sick of picking out what to where every day!... Just another reason to be a stay at home mom! I don't HAVE to dress nice for that job! 

I agree Jules! And I would love for who ever gets a bfp to stick around and keep us up to date! Were all in this together regardless of the different stages!


----------



## Jules8

Seriously, I work alone until 2:30 everyday...I have contempleted wearing comfy clothes until 2 then changing.lol It would be my luck that my boss pops in and dress code is her thing to harp on. 
I would absolutely love to be a stay at home mom, but it won't be an option for us finacially. We rent and are trying to pay off student loans so that we can save up for a house. If I were to stop working we would be ok, but it would be a few extra years of not buying a house and just staying afloat. The one thing we have discussed is me going back to teaching so I can have breaks and summer off at least. My college gave me a run around and kept giving me stories about why they wouldn't grant me my diploma , a few weeks ago I thought what the heck and tried again. I found out last week that everything has gone through so I can officially take my state test to be certified. :) I am terrified because it's been 3 years since I was in a classroom, but I know it will be worth it.


----------



## MH5280

That would be nice! What to you teach!?


----------



## Jules8

My degree is Elementary K-6, but in PA they break it up differently so I can either do pre k- 4th or 4th-6th. In a perfect world I would love to teach 1st grade, but I am open to 1st-4th. Not kindergarten unless it is my last option.lol They do half day here and it is awful to create a routine when they are only in the classroom for maybe an hour.


----------



## TTTTina

I don't mind the bfp announcements neither. If i got a bfp I would still stalk this thread lol. I'd also start a pregnancy journal and give you guys the link!!  

I am a stay at home mom for now. I'm wanting to go back to work tho. It gets pretty boring staying home all day lol. We only have 1 car too. I think teaching would be fun tho. I love kids.

Also, today I'm having some really bad cramps so now I know af is right around the corner. Most my apps say the 31st but they all say between the 30th- 2nd which sounds about right for the pain I'm having!


----------



## Jules8

I loved teaching, I taught pre-school for 8 years then went to infants for 2 years. The only problem is that daycare staff are so underpaid. I miss the little hugs and smiles everyday though. 

I was going to start a ttc journal, but I am not too good at journaling. I had a diary when I was younger and I always forgot to write in it...if I got pregnant I would consider doing a pregnancy journal though. lol 

TTTTina- It may be boring now, but with two little ones you won't be bored at all. lol I hope af stays away and you get a bfp..af would not be a nice halloween prank! 

Well, I have no clue why but I am exhausted today. I slept through my alarms, rushed around (hence leaving with my slippers on), almost fell asleep twice at my desk, and have not accomplished anything at all. The struggle is real!


----------



## Hope007

Hi all, Can I join you ladies?

I am new here so please be gentle. 

My hubby and I have been married 11 years now and have been ttc for 10 years on and off. Around 6 years ago I went for some tests and was given Clomid and some injections to inject into my stomach which was meant to help me ov but when I went for the scans...my egg's were not mature enough to do anything with...this has happened a few times...

My periods are so irregular, tbh they have never been normal...sometimes I wont come on for a few months and then the bleed will be very heavy..

I have an under active thyroid and am taking a high dose of Thyroxine (150mg) I also have the PCOS symptoms (but not the actual thing)

We have been on a ttc break for 6 years, we just could not take it anymore and it was affecting my health in other ways so we decided to give it a rest for a while...until earlier this month...but I feel as I have forgotten how to calculate everything...I dont really know where to start...Obviously I know where to start...but you know what I mean! 

Here's what my body has been upto...
We bd'ed on the 11th October
12th October I had really sore nipples, feeling emotional and bad headache
13th October same as day before but I had an ulcer on my tongue to add
14th October Bd'ed, same as day before but felt very tired and had a cold coming on
15th October - same as before but nipples very sore now and had runny nose
17th October - Started bleeding (very light) through to 23rd October
Started lightly but felt like a full on period

I still have sore nipples and some preg symptoms such as feeling very tired, burping, back ache, feeling very light headed and dizzy.

I am so worried about testing or anything as I have been here before and really dont think I can see the neg line again...

If anyone can make sense of this please let me know, I would be very grateful to get some support too 

Thank you so much for reading xxxx


----------



## MH5280

Jules8 said:


> I loved teaching, I taught pre-school for 8 years then went to infants for 2 years. The only problem is that daycare staff are so underpaid. I miss the little hugs and smiles everyday though.
> 
> I was going to start a ttc journal, but I am not too good at journaling. I had a diary when I was younger and I always forgot to write in it...if I got pregnant I would consider doing a pregnancy journal though. lol
> 
> TTTTina- It may be boring now, but with two little ones you won't be bored at all. lol I hope af stays away and you get a bfp..af would not be a nice halloween prank!
> 
> Well, I have no clue why but I am exhausted today. I slept through my alarms, rushed around (hence leaving with my slippers on), almost fell asleep twice at my desk, and have not accomplished anything at all. The struggle is real!

"the struggle is real!" lmfao! I feel like I have a case of the Mondays again today! im ready for this week to be over! I broke down and had some caffeine this afternoon. 

TTTTina- Fx for you! 

I really wish IF my AF was going to show, she would come now! I had my break down sunday and now im ready to move on!


----------



## Jules8

I hear that!! C'mon Fridayyyy! I don't usually don't drink coffee, but I needed some - It had to happen. lol Venti iced coffee w/ 2 splenda's and cream...so worth it. I feel like I can actually focus a little. 

Can we either get a bfp or be on cd1 already?! I need to know something! I know I said I wasn't going to obsess over that shadow, but it is driving me nuts because I never ever I mean never see anything on those tests. I just know it's playing tricks on me and its stupid!


----------



## Jules8

Hope007- Welcome! I know it is super confusing, but I can kind of relate. I had super irregular af as a teenager so my obgyn suggested birth control..I stayed on that until about 4 years ago. Once I went off they were normal then went super duper wacky. Every two weeks for a bit then nothing for 2 months. I got testing and all that jazz but no answers. I was ntnp so I didn't stress out about it too much for about a year then started Vitex, that helped a lot with straightening them out but I stopped taking them once I ran out. I still have slightly irregular af..ranges 27-38 days. I have been temping and opk's all month..never got a positive. I am waiting for af and starting Vitex again next month along with Maca. If I still don't get a positive opk or my chart doesn't show anything by January I will be seeing a fertility specialist. 

My suggestion is to take a test...(I know bfn's suck) but you need to be sure. I suggest trying the Vitex and Maca after your next suspected af (I am not sure if you can start in the middle of your cycle). I have heard really good things about both and you should educate yourself before jumping on my advice. If af doesn't show in 2 weeks and you get a negative test I would suggest calling your doctor to see if they can prescribe you something to jump start af. All of your signs seem good but without knowing when/if you ovulated I can't really analyze the info you gave me. If you have a hormonal imbalance then all of those signs could be due to that as well. Have you thought about opk's or temping? 

I am sorry this is a lot, but I know irregular af makes this process way more difficult. I wish I had more advice for you!


----------



## MH5280

Well, end of day and still no AF. I've been so gassy this afternoon... Come on AF! I expect she'll come tomorrow, a day late like last month.... Keeps pushing my cycle days, last cycle ended up being 28 days... And I'm at 28 now, tomorrow would be 29.


----------



## MH5280

Hope- I agree with Jules. Best of luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## TTTTina

Good luck hope! I don't have any experience with irregular periods, mine range in the norm. I hope you get your bfp tho!

MH af needs to just show up for you already so you can get on with your next cycle. 

The days just need to go by so It's time for my af day too


----------



## MH5280

I agree!!! The TWW is bad enough! It's becoming a 2.5 week wait! Haha! 
:wacko:


----------



## MH5280

So I was just reading online (I know, that's not good!) but I read that implation could take up to 12dpo, which would have been yesterday for me. Also that some women have sharp pain in their breasts... Yesterday I had a pain that was like someone was inside my right breast squeezing like veins together, it was weird! I told my hubby it's what I'd imagine a heart attack feeling like, but it was on the wrong side, and more boob not chest. 
Ugh! Sorry for my annoying posts but I'm really going insane now!!


----------



## Jules8

Where is the fast forward button on TTW? Lol I just want to know one way or another!


----------



## TTTTina

I get very sharp pain on my boobs sometimes and have no idea why


----------



## Luckybug

Stalking you MH! I had sharp booby pains from my chemical, plus sharp cervix pains. I'm going to take it as a good sign for you!


----------



## Hope007

Jules8 said:


> Hope007- Welcome! I know it is super confusing, but I can kind of relate. I had super irregular af as a teenager so my obgyn suggested birth control..I stayed on that until about 4 years ago. Once I went off they were normal then went super duper wacky. Every two weeks for a bit then nothing for 2 months. I got testing and all that jazz but no answers. I was ntnp so I didn't stress out about it too much for about a year then started Vitex, that helped a lot with straightening them out but I stopped taking them once I ran out. I still have slightly irregular af..ranges 27-38 days. I have been temping and opk's all month..never got a positive. I am waiting for af and starting Vitex again next month along with Maca. If I still don't get a positive opk or my chart doesn't show anything by January I will be seeing a fertility specialist.
> 
> My suggestion is to take a test...(I know bfn's suck) but you need to be sure. I suggest trying the Vitex and Maca after your next suspected af (I am not sure if you can start in the middle of your cycle). I have heard really good things about both and you should educate yourself before jumping on my advice. If af doesn't show in 2 weeks and you get a negative test I would suggest calling your doctor to see if they can prescribe you something to jump start af. All of your signs seem good but without knowing when/if you ovulated I can't really analyze the info you gave me. If you have a hormonal imbalance then all of those signs could be due to that as well. Have you thought about opk's or temping?
> 
> I am sorry this is a lot, but I know irregular af makes this process way more difficult. I wish I had more advice for you!

Hi Jules, Thank you for your reply. I will have a look into the Vitex and Maca...I have temped before and again I didnt have any positives so kinda lost interest...
I am supposed to be OV tomorrow according to my charts but lets see...
I saw a few posts on here with some ladies taking Royal Jelly or something...do you have any info on that?

Thanks once again and I will keep you posted xxx


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug said:


> Stalking you MH! I had sharp booby pains from my chemical, plus sharp cervix pains. I'm going to take it as a good sign for you!

Fx!!! I'm a day late today. I wouldn't even say I'm spotting anymore, it's just like residue... I hope tht makes sense. Last night I had some weird dreams! And like they all ran into each other.. Like all us girls here met but we were all at an ice cream shop and the only reason we knew who was who, was because our forum names were our license plates. Then I was supposed to watch my grandpa, who has been gone for jut over 5 years now, my grandma wanted me to watch him while she went to work, but my grandpa was as healthy as ever and just needed my company, where as when he passed he was very ill, and bed bound. 
I feel hungry even though I ate, and my right eye hurts and is blurry. Now I know I should wear my glasses or contacts even but :/ that's just how lazy I am! And I hate having something on my face, so glasses never last. 
*sigh* I'm hoping nothing is wrong with me! That I will start AF or I'm preg. I don't really feel crampy like I'm going to start, my boobs have no pain any more. I'm just a bit gassy. This is beginning to stress me out, and obsess more than I need to!! Haha! 

Anything new with you ladies?! Luckybug- Thanks for stalking! :)


----------



## TTTTina

I have weird dreams like that sometimes. Lol.

Well fx'd that it's your bfp!! I had cramping all night and slept crappy. Feels like my uterus is going to fall out, that's how I know af is right around the corner. I wish she'd just show up already so I can get on to cycle 5


----------



## Jules8

Hope - I don't know much personally about royal jelly, but read somewhere that is good with egg health. That is all I really know. If you think you are going to ovulate maybe stop and get some cheap ovulation tests? They sell them at all drugstores, the grocery store, and even the dollar store. I wish you the best! 

Luckybug- Thanks for stopping by! I hope all is well with you! :)

MH- Those all sound like good signs! I hope you get more and no af! Just that bfp! 

TTTTina- AF is so evil! I hope your uterus stays in there...your gonna need that. lol 

Me..welllll. I started spotting this morning, very very light pink. So either A. af will be here or B. AF is being evil. I took a test this morning and bfn for sure. I am done with them unless af doesn't show in the next few days, but I am pretty positive it will be here by tomorrow. :( It can hurry up so it can be over this weekend. I am visiting family this weekend and I hate going away on af...it makes things so difficult!


----------



## MH5280

Jules that's what I keep saying "she'll be here tomorrow" im ready for her! I think I'll test tomorrow of she's doesn't come today. My cycles are never this long. 
I've been sooo thirsty, my mouth is dry feeling. Also I checked my Cervix this morning, I'm not sure if it's best to check while standing or laying down but I was in the shower and it seemed high and soft. It was definitely softer than a few days ago when I checked.


----------



## Jules8

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! I tried the whole cervix thing and it never made sense to me. lol I have kinda achy boobs as the day is going on..total af sign. ughhh


----------



## Jules8

It looks like the spotting has went away..this is weird. I never have spotting before af. This isn't right!


----------



## MH5280

That's what happened to me!! No spotting no nothing today, although spotting is normal for me. So now that I'm not, and even when I was it wasn't the normal spotting I have, something is going on! I'm obsessing! When is AF due for you?


----------



## Hope007

Lots of baby dust to you all!
Fx'ed for you MH and Jules...maybe the test was wrong?

I have decided I am going to try and conquer my fear of testing and do one tomorrow...(its too late to get any now) 

I will keep you all posted! Thanks for the support xxx


----------



## Jules8

I am slightly irregular and last month my af was weird I had 3 days of a light flow at the beginning of the month, then a normal flow on CD27. The past year it has been consistently 32 or 34 and 1 month 36 days.(knock on wood it isn't longer this month) I am currently CD32 so it could be anyday, ill give it to Friday then test again. I am hoping the vitex and maca help make things a little more consistent..this drives me insane! 

Good luck hope!! If it is bfn don't get upset..it will just let you know you can start trying some new things. :)


----------



## TTTTina

Yes, I hope my uterus doesn't fall out neither haha. The first month we were ntnp I thought I was pregnant. I had spotting a couple days before af, and I never spot that early just sometimes around ovulation or the day AF shows, and I had a big glob of EWCM, the biggest I've ever seen and I don't see it come from me barely at all which is why we started to use preseed, and I was really thinking i was pregnant and then it didn't happen. I hate when af plays tricks on you. I really hope she's not playing a trick on you for halloween and you both get your bfps!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm all good, despite what the ER said my doctor said to wait two months to ttc again. :( So, I was pretty much destroyed after that. Hubs was fine with it, and couldn't understand why I was so upset, so it made a mess of things for a few days.

We're okay now, but it was a really hard hard week, not to mention painful for me! (I literally had a clot the size of a walnut! A WALNUT PEOPLE!) So, just waiting until January now. Which is really really depressing for me. But, I'm still stalking but you guys better be gone by the time I get back. ;)


----------



## TTTTina

Why did they say to wait to try for 2 months? I'm sorry you guys had a rough time after. I see why you were upset tho. That's a big blood clot! Only time I've had a blood clot a bit bigger was when I had my m/c and they aren't fun at all. I hope the time flies for you and you're trying again before you know it!! 

...Ms Bsky.....are you still around???? Wondering how you're doing?


----------



## MH5280

Wow lucky bug, that's hard! I'm so sorry, but very glad you are ok. Agree, time will pass fast, although at the time may not feel like it. January will be here before you know it. 

Ladies I'm 15dpo no AF. Seems I have brown CM in the mornings then nothing all day. Last night I ate SO much at dinner time and felt so sick after. This morning I still didn't feel great, I burped and threw up a little in my mouth (lol). But I came to work and got a Gatorade, I'm feeling much better now. I remember once in the recent past, like beginning of August I felt so sick just before AF, but I had spotting then. Not now. I'm trying so hard to wait until Saturday (17 dpo) to test. 
How's everyone else?! 

Ms Bsky! Where are you?! Hope your doing well!!


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- I am so sorry that you have had such a hard time! Men don't have the maternal instinct like we do...they can't help not understanding the emotions us women go through. My husband could of cared less about all of the ttc stuff, especially the whole testing and temping thing and it made me upset. I don't think it hit him until his birthday and for the first time he sorta kinda started to understand why I do all of it.Hang in there. I promise time will go by faster than you think then you can get back on the ttc stress train. :)

MH5280- I am glad you are feeling better! Hopefully those are all signs of a bfp!!!! 

I woke up this morning with the worst indegestion ever, I mean I think that's what it is...I have never had it.I was belching and some stuff came up. Gross!! I also had some sharp boob pain, but it was short then went away. I have no clue what is going on. I basically gave up on relying on temping and opk's at this point because we have been bding enough that if I were to O late I have it covered. I noticed yesterday that not only have I been sleeping with my mouth open but I also fell asleep during temping and it was half out of my mouth. I don't think that is the first time so no wonder my temps are all over the place! Yesterday it was 96.2, which is super low for being cozy under the covers. I tested my theory this morning by temping orally and vaginally. Results were 96.4 orally and 98.87 vaginally. I recorded the oral one because I want my chart to be consistent, but I think I found the issue and will be temping vaginally next month if no bfp. It's way more awkward, but i'm just gonna go with it.

Oh, and where did Ms. Bsky go?! I hope all is well with her and she comes back.


----------



## MH5280

We need a 'like' button on here!


----------



## Jules8

Haha! I agree! There is a thanks button, but I don't know what it does. lol

This is going to sound weird. I feel like I have been going back and forth with my feelings today. Its like I am trying to stop myself from getting excited to save myself the dissapointment, but I just want to have some hope since af isn't here. One minute I am telling myself, "Julie, just stop over analyzing every ache or weird feeling, because it could be caused from a million different things" to "Oh, these are all good signs! Maybe this is it!" Is ttc making me insane?..possibly. lol Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## TTTTina

I agree with the like button thing lol. 

Hope it's a bfp for you!!! Today is the first day AF is supposed to show. I hope she does before sat cuz there is a halloween party I'm going to and I'd like to have some wine. I know she's coming but just to be safe lol. 

I have heartburn today, it sucks. Lol


----------



## Jules8

We all need some halloween bfp's! 

TTTTina- I hear that! I am going back home to visit family this weekend and meet up with some friends. I know there will be some drinking and I just want to know something beforehand!


----------



## Hope007

Hi all, just did a test and got a BFN! 
I am still not convinced...I'm thinking maybe the bleed I had last week could have been IB and it maybe too early to test...is this possible?

Good luck to you girls who are waiting to test still x


----------



## MH5280

I'm out. AF showed tonight. UGGHH!!! 2 days late?! Thanks for that Mother Nature! 
I'm mad but I just wanna get this S*** over with and move on! 
Any suggestions for this next cycle??? I'm using preseed EVERY time, and will do the SMEP.


----------



## TTTTina

I will be doing the smep method and using preseed every time too. Also I think i may start to temp too.


----------



## MH5280

I'm gonna stick to opk's. I don't understand temping..


----------



## TTTTina

I don't neither lol. I'm going to give it a try tho


----------



## Jules8

MH5280- Oh no! I'm sorry AF showed .:( 

So far I am starting vitex and maca, having hubby take maca too. I'm continuing to do opk's (wonfo and digital), and temping but switching my method. I think that' it! Lol Oh, and were going to try SMEP the best we can.


----------



## MH5280

I want my hubby to do more. I heard pumpkin seeds increase sperm flow, so I'm going to get him those. I want more for him.... But I'm kind of afraid to ask... He just seems so annoyed anytime I bring up something about trying something new...


----------



## Jules8

Maca increases sperm count and motility, but it also increases energy. It's a food based supplement. Maybe introduce it as a vitamin? My husband is supportive of all my crazy methods, but when it comes to him he is hesitant. I told him it was natural so it can't hurt and it helps with a lot more than fertility.


----------



## MH5280

Yea maybe... Where do you get maca? Do I new to order it? He just hates taking anything! I HAVE to remind him to take his vitamins... Which I don't even think he's doing... Ugh men!


----------



## Jules8

Lol! If they only truly understand how crazed we get! I got it at a vitamin store...I think Walmart has it too. It was $10 for a bottle so not bad. I figured if we take it together I'll just hand him one when I take mine. Next I'm making him a sperm analysis...he isn't excited but I explained that we just need to make sure it's all good for peace of mind. It's way easier then when I have to get my stuff checked out! Lol


----------



## MH5280

Is it literally a pill? I thought it was like... Loose leaves or whatever! Haha! I should search it!


----------



## Jules8

They had all different forms. I thought the pills would be easier...powder vitamins make me gag. Lol


----------



## TTTTina

I'm getting those sharp pain in my boobs now. They suck lol. AF didn't come today, even tho today's not completely over yet but I'm hoping she comes tomorrow so I can drink some. Lol


----------



## MH5280

I hate AF! Haha! I had constant cramping last night, it kept waking me up! This morning is better, although first thing in the morning when I was getting ready, it was seriously like ripping my ovaries out! But better now, thank goodness! 

I hope we can all have a few drinks this weekend to relax after this crazy week! I have a bottle of wine calling my name! Then that's it! After this weekend I'm off alcohol, hopefully for 9-10 months!!


----------



## Jules8

MH5280- I am glad your cramps eased up. I always feel like cramps are even worse when af decides to be tricky. Enjoy that wine! lol 

TTTTina- Boob pain does suck! lol 

I have some serious af crampage today...ugh. No AF at the moment, but it is surely coming. I took a test and bfn of course so I am just going to go with the flow this weekend and not stress about it. Better said than done if AF still hasn't shown! lol


----------



## TTTTina

AF hasn't shown yet but I definitely feel her getting closer and closer and cramps last night sucked for me too, but my uterus is still in tact. Lol. I have a bottle of wine too!! I think i may just have a couple glasses to relax, then I'll switch to water. If anyone asks why I'll make something up. Lol. I'm not telling anyone I'm ttc. Lol


----------



## Jules8

You can be creative and bring a glass that's not clear. Nobody will even notice what is in it! lol Me and my hubby are just having a movie marathon tonight for halloween. I wasn't allowed to celebrate as a kid (religious reasons) and now that I can celebrate as an adult I just don't get into it really. It's just one of those things that if you never celebrated it than it just doesn't have meaning.


----------



## MH5280

I wasn't much for Halloween either. A few years, once I turned 21 we always dressed up and went out downtown, but I'm too old for that! Haha! It's just not the same anymore! 

We are just going out to dinner with some friends, then I don't plan on doing much else, it's sooo cold! And started snowing today!!! I am SO not ready for that! I'm gonna make some soup and watch football! Maybe read a book! 

My hubby's work is beyond stressing him out, all he wants to do when he gets home is drink some beers. I understand! But when ttc id rather him not... But any other tips on how I can help him release some stress.... Other than sex! Haha


----------



## TTTTina

The cup idea is a good thing and the more they drink the less they'll notice that I'm not getting drunk, haha. 

When I turned 21 I dressed up and went out to bars for halloween parties. Also friends houses for them. I still go to at least 1 halloween party a year cuz I do like to dress up and drink lol. Tonight going to my aunts little get together then taking the son out to trick or treat with her.


----------



## Jules8

OMG..snow?!!! It's getting colder but just sweater or hoodie weather. I don't know if I could deal w snow this early on! Lol My husband gets super stressed...plus ocd. I try to get him out for a walk or suggest a drive. It works sometimes, but other times I just leave it alone or he gets worse.

I went through a wine phase so I always brought my own cup to hide it because everyone made fun of me. Lol I used to be a big partier...I get exhausted thinking about my 21 year old lifestyle. I worked full time plus 24 college credits then went out basically everyday. Lol I am glad I had the experience, but now I am ready to settle down. 

I don't know how you guys feel about names but I thought since have talked a while so I feel safe you won't steal my identity..please don't. Lol I'm Julie but somehow it always gets turned to Jules so either one works, nice to meet ya!


----------



## Jules8

Oh...I just remember about reading an article about how women and men show their stress from work. It said that it takes men 15 minutes when they get home to settle down. It said to talk about something not stressful or not talk at all for 15 minutes to get their mind off work. It sometimes works too! It gave other suggestions too but I forget. :(


----------



## TTTTina

Hello julie! Well my says it all lol. Tina lol. I don't like snow, too cold. Pretty to look at tho lol. I was partying with friends before I turned 21 and then at 21 I went out alot. I used to be a big drinker then I got pregnant and that all changed lol


----------



## TTTTina

Had 2 glasses of wine and felt it a little, so big girled it up and took a PG test and was a bfn and tho I knew it would be, it broke my heart still so now I'm drinking more wine and being sad. Got a good buzz going tho. I really do know when I'm not PG but I'm always hoping and just upset completely when it is a bfn like I knew. Sorry Rantings Of A buzzed woman. Lol. Onto cycle 5. Getting pretty discouraged now tho that it's taken this long. I know it can take a year for a completely healthy couple but I feel like there is something wrong with me or something


----------



## MH5280

Hello ladies! My name is Michele! 
Tina- I agree and know how feel! I'm going into cycle 4, and beginning to think something is wrong. Especially when friend around me who know were ttc are like "oh use OPK that worked for us the first month!" Well now it's going to be my 3rd months of opks and I'm still waiting for that to work! My sister and her husband look at each other and she's pregnant! They make me the most mad, they have 2 kids, youngest just turned 1 and are already talking about another! I told then "why don't you let someone else have a chance first?!" And then my bro in law made the comment of "we just look at each other and she's pregnant" ooooh man! I was sooo mad! I yelled at him! I was like "good for guys! Some people could only wish to be so lucky, so stop telling people that!" 
Ugh! 
Anyways nothing new with me, AF is still here and I do notice it's more like stringy/clotty, but it's not bad clotting I don't think. Just shredding out the bad eggs, getting ready for a baby.... God I hope! 

It's going to be like a high of 40 all weekend! I hate snow too!! I'm sooo ready to move back to colorado! Yes it snows there but it's waaay better! It's sunnier and so the snow melts fast!!! The bad winters are in the mountains but down on the plains not so bad! Especially after experiencing an Illinois winter!!! F THAT!


----------



## TTTTina

Hello michele!! 

more people on facebook announced their pregnant this morning and I just envy them so much. As I knew I wasn't PG when I saw the "not" before the "pregnant" on the PG test my heart just sank. I was hoping maybe I didn't know my body all that well lol. Now af just needs to show up so I can get it over with and on to ovulating. So definitely using smep, preseed and oopks. Really hoping this is the cycle. You'd think with how many unwanted pregnancies there are that it'd be easy to get pg. Wish it was for those of us really trying. 

We don't get too much snow in seattle so I'm good with that lol, just a lot of rain.


----------



## Luckybug

Welp. Accidentally in the tww after husband accidentally didn't pull out. This is the first time he's ever not pulled out, and I'm terrified and excited at the same time. Kinda think he didn't take me seriously as he's been googling chemical pregnancy stuff, and thinks all the docs here are a bunch of quacks.

Let the insanity begin. :(


----------



## MH5280

Welcome back luckybug! We are here for you! But then again! Maybe if you just don't think about it, it will happen.... I don't know how in the world you don't think about it, even if your "not trying" just that you were and want to, your obviously gonna think about it!!! 

I wish I wasn't on AF, today was such a good day! No stress! And of course hubby was all over me and I'm like , ugh! Save this for next weekend!!


----------



## Jules8

Hey ladies!!! Welcome back luckybug! I had a pretty good day with friends, we decided on lunch over going out and I spent the evening with my nephews. They are so adorable and it just makes me want one even more! I have yet to get AF and bfn this morning. :( Good thing is my ff finally predicted when I ovulated and it matches up to when I felt O pain so I'm excited I was able to tell the signs on my own. According to that I am 15dpo so af should be showing up at any moment. Can I just fast forward to O now?!


----------



## Luckybug

Last month it literally took over my life, this month, I only know that the time that we had sex may have been around the time that I ovulated? No opks. I don't even have any wondfo pregnancy tests left because I peed on them all last month.

The hubs is always all over me too when I'm on my period, he says it's to make me feel better. I think it's to coerce me into something that definitely won't make a baby. (haha)


----------



## TTTTina

AF showed up last night. Finally I can get on with this cycle!!


----------



## Luckybug

:( I hate that Tina.

New cycle party though? As soon as AF shows this month I'm going to get a bunch of wine and sit down and watch as much It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia as I possibly can.

I'm glamorous like that.


----------



## TTTTina

Haha. My dh loves that show. I did have some more wine last night cuz I was depressed af showed


----------



## MH5280

Wine is a great anti depressant! Haha! AF is about done now, we will start again Thursday! And I'm off work Saturday-Wednesday! So only 2 baby making days I'll be working! I'm hoping that reduces a lot of stress!! I told my hubby to hold on to all his hornyness for then!.... And yes he of course wanted something else!


----------



## Luckybug

You'd think that evolutionarily there would have been a better way to procreate without one of the sexes bleeding for 3-7 days every month.

Chin up though, as soon as it's over you can start the practicing then the baby dancing, and hopefully get a chance to get a super sticky egg. :)


----------



## MH5280

Dear god I sure hope so!!


----------



## Luckybug

Anyone order a basal body thermometer online? I cannot find one that's decent (lights up keeps the reading for the next day, etc etc) that isn't 40 dollars on amazon. I know there has to be a good one hidden on that site that doesn't make me cringe because of the bad reviews. I'd like to temp in January if I can.


----------



## MH5280

I don't temp so I'm not sure of anything! 

It's Monday morning! How's everyone today!?


----------



## Jules8

I got my thermometer at CVS. It doesn't have a backlight so that is annoying, but it saves the last temp. They had fancier ones w/ the light and all that jazz. I had the same issue w/ Amazon. Plus I would have have to pay shipping on top of the price of the thermometer. Lame! 

I am doing good I guess. So far today I missed my alarms, no AF, a blatant bfn, and a conference call...this is gonna be a long week!!


----------



## MH5280

Sorry Jules! I hope our bodies are just waiting for the holidays! Something positive has got to come right!? And we'll all get BFP's together!


----------



## Jules8

I am trying my best to stay positive and patient here, but this is getting frustrating. My cycles have been consistent, only being off maybe 1-2 days. I am currently 3 days past my longest cycle in years. I just think it's weird that the first month I track by temping and opk's plus bding on all the right days my cycle decides to go crazy! I don't even have signs of af..none. Not a cramp or a pimple. Last week I had all of the symptoms of af and spotted for one day then nothing. It's driving me nutty! lol


----------



## MH5280

I know that feeling! That's how this cycle was for me too, AF was 2 days late and the longest cycle I think I've EVER had! It like your body knows when your watching it's every move, and it's playing games! I hate it! It is very frustrating! 
I'm sorry girl!


----------



## MH5280

Check this out... It was just an ad on my Ovia.... Interesting... Thought I'd share! 

https://www.storkotc.com/?utm_sourc...ent=available at CVS&utm_campaign=SpermandEgg


----------



## Jules8

The video was a little creepy, but that is an interesting concept. I have gotten DH on board with a lot of things starting TTC...I am not sure he would go for that though. lol


----------



## Jules8

So I thought I would just take an opk just for the heck of it...positive. This cycle just gets more and more difficult! lol Maybe I started a new cycle and the random spotting I had was af?


----------



## MH5280

That's weird! I've heard that some girls got a positive bfp on a OPK... Idk how that makes any sense, and since you had a bfn I'm not sure! If you didn't have AF what cycle day are you?


----------



## Jules8

CD39. Usually my cycles are 32 days..occasionally 34 and once 36. It isn't rediculously late, but I don't have AF signs like it is coming either. I guess I just have to wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## TTTTina

I'm feeling more depressed lately. I've been withdrawing myself and not wanting to talk to anyone or do anything. I hate when I get like this.


----------



## Luckybug

Jules, Are you taking frer? You might need to go in and get a blood test!

Tina, I know how you feel. I really really do. I was so upset when things didn't go well for me last cycle. :( I hope you feel better soon. AF always makes me super depressed too.


----------



## Luckybug

I wonder how many The Stork success stories there are. It seems so complicated!


----------



## MH5280

It does seem complicated... And odd.... That's one I'm not sure id try! And no way hubby would be in board! 

Tina- hang in there girl! I think we all have those days around AF time, I know I do! There's days I don't even want to talk to my hubby, or everything he does annoys me! This too shall pass and we can all get into a new cycle. Hopefully THE cycle! Have some wine!!! ;)


----------



## TTTTina

My throat started hurting today and then it got worse so I looked in the mirror and it's swollen, red and has pus spots all over it, so I'm going to the doctors tomorrow. This is not helping toward my depression. Blah


----------



## Luckybug

:( Yuck Tina. Maybe talk to your doctor about your depression too, maybe you have low vitamins? I know when I was anemic I would get really super depressed. Sometimes when I'm sick and don't know it yet I get super down too.

So, today I'm having some cramping, and I don't think it's because I might be pregnant. :( I think it would be too soon for that. It doesn't feel like last time, it feels like a really exhausted cramp, if that makes sense, like my uterus is overly tired. Wondering if AF is coming super early. I also felt super light headed and dizzy yesterday, but assumed it was because I hadn't ate breakfast yet. If I am pregnant, I would have had to of ovulated ON THE DAY of hubs accident, or ovulated super early, when we had sex, but he didn't finish the deed. This cycle has me all sorts of confused because I've felt unbearably horny the entire time up to now, and I'm not that person, if it makes sense.

I wish my hormones would get a grip on themselves, calm the hell down and let me just be normal for a little while.


----------



## MH5280

Tina- I'm sorry! That sounds horrible, hopefully the dr can get you some antibiotics and clear that up! I use to get strep throat all the time when I was younger, kinda what it sounds like. :( not fun! 

Luckybug- your body is probably going through a lot after your chemical. It's probably figuring out what it should be doing now. But those all do sound like preg signs! 

I've got nothing going on. Start SMEP in a few days so looking forward to getting down again!!! I don't think I'm going to buy opk's this month, and just stick with SMEP, assuming I O on day 14/15 we'll do it 3 days in a row those days. We're both getting frisky so let's get this show on the road! I think AF has finally left! Woot!


----------



## Luckybug

So, SMEP is essentially just bd'ing the three days up until O?


----------



## MH5280

You start cd 8, and do every other day until you O then you do 3 days in a row.


----------



## Jules8

Tina-I hope you feel better! Strept really sucks! :(

Luckybug- From what I understand SMEP is every other day starting cd8, the 3 days leading up to O or after a positive opk, then bd after skipping a day. Sending you good vibes!

Michele-I am glad evil AF is finally disapearing! Time for a lot of bd! :) 

No change for me today. I actually have loads of energy rather than feeling gross before AF so I am not sure what is going on, I am giving it til Friday then will call my doctor to get some tests. I got a very light line on my wondfo tests the past 2 days so I am hoping that is a good sign, but I am not getting my hopes up as those things don't seem to be too reliable for me. I took a clearblue digital Sunday night and it was a bfn. I have 50 wonfo pg tests so I am going to take those until Friday then if no AF shows I will use the clearblue..those things aren't cheap so I don't want to have to buy more. lol


----------



## Luckybug

It takes about 48-72 hours for your HCG to double, so probably in two or more days test with fmu and it should be a lot darker.

My fingers are crossed for you lady!


----------



## Luckybug

I would love for you to upload a picture of them. I'm obsessed with looking at them in the gallery.


----------



## Jules8

The ones I took are either too blurry or dim to be able to see because one of our bulbs went out in our bathroom and the rest of our house is low lighting. I am getting new lights on my way home and I will probably be doing one tonight so I will try to get a good pic if the line is still there! I would love some feedback that isn't my husband...he is colorblind so he cant see the difference between white and pink. lol


----------



## Jules8

OMG! I have to pee so bad, but I am trying to hold it until I can get home and test.l lol I still have an hour left then I have to stop at Walmart and a 20 minute ride home...this is insanity at it's finest!


----------



## MH5280

Haha! Oh no Jules! Hold it!!! Kegals come in handy at a time like that!!! And good luck! I hope your line gets darker!!


----------



## Jules8

Almost peed myself in Walmart...for a bfn! Womp womp!


----------



## MH5280

UGH!!!!! Wtf!?! What's going on?! Maybe it's the positioning of the moon, or daylight savings, that's throwing everyone's cycles cray cray... Haha! Ya never know! It sounds like something a technical scientist type person would say! 

Well I hope AF shows fast and easy for you, so you can move on!


----------



## TTTTina

So I do have strep throat. Got some antibiotics for it so hopefully it clears up real soon!!!


----------



## Luckybug

:( That's so miserable. I've caught the cold everyone at work has.

Womp Womp.


----------



## Luckybug

@Jules, I say keep testing with the wondfos, but just use fmu. No more potty dances in walmart. haha!


----------



## MH5280

Tina- yuck! Get as much rest as you can, and hopefully it will clear up soon! 

Luckybug- sorry your sick too :( 

Tis the season for colds and sickness - thumbs down!


----------



## Luckybug

I even meant to get my flu shot. :(


----------



## Jules8

Tina- Hopefully those antibiotics kick in soon!!! 

Luckybug- I promise no more potty dances. I ended up with all of the wrong things because I was just grabbing stuff! lmao I am officially not testing for a few more days, way too stressful. 

MH5280- It is totally cray cray! I wish some scientific nerd could just let me know what the heck is going on! lol


----------



## TTTTina

Hope this clears up In time to do smep! Swallowing feels like I'm swallowing glass sometimes. I'm ready for this to be gone. I can't really sleep worth a crap when I'm sick, wake up every hour, horrible.

I love the word cray cray. I always say totes cray cray lol.


----------



## MH5280

Totes Magotes!!! Hahaha! I love it!


----------



## Luckybug

My sister says totes, and adorbs. I miss her!


----------



## TTTTina

Haha, that commercial is funny. Totes magotes. Lol, and I'll say totes jelly lol


----------



## Luckybug

That's one thing I miss in Germany. I don't get to watch any freaking commercials. We have Armed Forces Network which makes their own commercials. It was really l so disappointing. They're so cheesy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghxZzWVO7A

An example of the ridiculous commercials we have! I don't even watch TV now, I just stream everything.

In other weird cycle news: Mysterious spotting, bright pink, just like before AF. Thinking with how my back aches and my cramping which is pretty harsh I'm going to be seeing her face earlier than expected. Not like last month at all.

HOWEVER! My lil' dog is glued to me again. Which was how she acted last month, literally if we could combine into one corgi human person I think that would be her preference now. Last night my hubs and I were play fighting and she went into ninja attack mode. Which means she would nip him half heartedly and run away before attempting to sneak up on him and nip him again all while making battle cries. 

Which is adorable, and scary because when we do have a baby I'm fairly sure she's going to claim it as her own and protect it with all her derpy passion. Since she's been my sweet fatty baby for the past two years, I wonder how she would adjust?

What are you guys gonna do with your fur babies to get them prepared?


----------



## Jules8

I love all of the totes adorbs cray cray talk going on! All my friends around here are all old and get annoyed, but I say it anyway. lol

Luckybug- That commercial is horribly funny! I could understand how you miss normal ones though. 

I have 2 cats..one is lovey and the other is really shy. I worry about the shy one with a baby, but we had little ones visit before and she just hides so hopefully that is what she would do. The other one will probably just be curious then go on her merry way.

My friend had a really attention craved dog so she got a babydoll that made noises. She would hold it and put it in the baby stuff she set up just to get the dog used to it. Sounds silly but she didn't have issues after the baby was born.


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug! That commercial is awful! OMG! HAha!! 
My fur baby has always been great with babies/kids. I've babysat a lot in the past and she would just lay next to the baby, not touch them, maybe just some kisses! I'm hoping she will be like that when we have one! But I've read a lot, and it says to have baby things around the house, clothes, crib, swing, things your baby will be using, have them out before the baby comes so the dog is use to them being there, and the scent. Our dog sometimes bites when we play, but once she feels our hand or whatever in her mouth she knows and let's up, but occasionally she doesnt, and we say "ow!" And she will lick us instead, she knows she hurt us! 

Tina- were like totes the same person! Haha! Vocabulary wise anyways! Haha! Great! So now if any of that is used in here, ya'll won't think I'm cray! Haha!! 

CD 8 for me today, let the BD-ing begin!!! I'm excited!


----------



## Jules8

Yay fpr lots of BD!! Good luck!! 

So my FF changed my O date for the 3rd time. It currently says I am 7 DPO...wtf! I was going to test tomorrow, but if it's right then it is still way too early. I don't want to waste anymore tests so I will try my best to wait til Monday. I need to either be preggo or start af so I can get on with my life..I feel like I have just been waiting around. lol


----------



## MH5280

So weird! Try your best to wait!! I decided to NOT buy any pregnancy tests, so I'm not gonna have them in this house until I'm LATE on my next AF!


----------



## Jules8

Good idea! I had better will power when I didn't have a whole bunch staring at me...now I am tired of poas! lol


----------



## Luckybug

Feeling dried out. Went rock wall climbing with the hubs, looked down and got so dizzy I made him let me down. I think I might have an ear infection, and I found out what was messing with my eye... Looked in the mirror and it appears I have a sty forming. UGH!

I'm telling you though, those commercials take away from things... Like the superbowl. Ever try to watch the super bowl without commercials? It's really not worth watching!

Gertie loves little children so much, she nearly convulses in a puddle of fur and love, while attempting to lick their dirty little fingers or faces! I think she'll be protective of them, and living in Germany if your dog nips someone it's a HUGE deal. Corgis are just naturally nippy dogs anyhow, so.... Yeah, it is always a worry with me! I love her too much to let anything happen to her.


----------



## Jules8

I hate Stye's..they really do suck. I had surgery on my eyelid when I was little so now I get them all the time, I pop them and my husband always gets grossed out.lol I really hope yours goes away soon!!!

The superbowl would really not be the same...that is the only reason I watch! 

Corgi's are adorable! I don't blame you about being worried if they make a big deal..seems a little extreme though, it's not like some nips are really going to hurt someone super bad. How long will you guys be in Germany or is this a permanent move?


----------



## TTTTina

Where are you stationed at in Germany luckybug?

I have 2 kitties. We got them when my son was about 10 months old and they did well with him so I'm not worried about them when we have a newborn


----------



## Luckybug

Hubs is in the military we have two more years here.

Gertie is so weird looking, and simply beautiful to me! But her nips are like... terrible pinches. If she were to nip an old person it would probably leave a good sized bruise, and they will not hesitate to call animal control. She doesn't nip us hard at all, but if someone is coming towards us in a way she doesn't like she will go all cujo and act like she's a big dog. It's embarrassing and adorable. It's only happened twice, and from what I've seen she's a really good judge of character. I just hope she doesn't get super sensitive about a baby, something she would perceive as lower in her pack order than herself and therefore feel the obligation to protect it above all else. She really hates it when my hubs and I play fight too, she can't stand it if she thinks he's hurting me! Even when we bd it worries her and she will intermittently whine at the door if I'm having a loud moment.

When I do get pregnant I'm going to try the baby doll thing... But she's really smart she would probably be able to smell bull a mile away and ignore it.


----------



## Luckybug

We're in the Kaiserslautern Military Community. :)


----------



## TTTTina

I mean where at In Germany are you stationed? Lol. My friends husband is in the military there too, they are in Eschenbach. They have a little over 2 and a half years there still.


----------



## Luckybug

Ramstein. :)


----------



## Luckybug

It's in southern Germany.


----------



## Luckybug

So, decided to take an opk today (cheapie) and got the darkest line. :O

No cm at all, if I am fertile I'm the worst kind of fertile. Bd'd last night, but didn't think I'd be fertile this late in my cycle. We're bad at this whole waiting til' January thing. :S


----------



## MH5280

I think Taylor (my fur baby) has gotten used to us BDing, she just lays in her bed, and sometimes she'll huff if we are up late! Haha! She needs her sleep! 

We BDed last night, didn't use preseed, I didn't really need it, but I'm insisting on using it when I'm closer to my ovulation days! 

Other than that, HAPPY FRICKIN FRIDAY!!!! (Luckybug- I don't think it's Saturday there! But happy day to you too!) Longest week ever I swear! 5 days off after today and all I have planned is a mani! And sleep! And BD! Haha! Anyone have any exciting plans over this weekend?? Were an "old" married couple, so we just have some yard work planned! Even tho it's going to be in the 30's! I HATE cold winter weather! Haha!


----------



## TTTTina

Do you like Germany luckybug?

I know where my friend is its 3:45 PM Friday there now and here its 6:45am. No plans for me, as I'm getting over this strep crap. Antibiotics are kicking in so I'm just gonna take it easy this weekend. I've got 20 pills to take and only taken 6. I wish they would find a way to shorten the doses. When I had my stomach bacterial infection I only had to take 3 pills, 1 a day. That was nice lol.


----------



## Jules8

Tina- Have they ever given you a z-pack..those are amazing. Only 4 days worth of antibiotics and it works super fast! I don't know if they prescribe it for strept though, I havent had that since I had my tonsils out. I hope you feel better for the weekend!!! :) 

Michele- 30's??!!! Geeeez..I thought our 50 was cold! It is supposed to go to the 40's during the day next week and 20's at night. I hate winter weather, it is so gloomy and depressing. The only thing good about it is the holidays and I am so not ready for that yet! lol At least it is good weather to keep each other warm on your days off (wink wink). lol 

Luckybug- At least by talking about waiting it takes some pressure off. Sometimes that is all you need to get that bfp! It is possible to ovulate late in your cycle..look at me. I thought it would be super early and apparently didn't ovulate until CD33. Our bodies can be a mystery! 

We have nothing planned for the weekend. My hubby has to work and I plan on watching some netflix while getting all our winter stuff out. Exciting I know! lol


----------



## MH5280

Haha! Well glad to hear I'm not the only one who doesn't do anything on the weekends! But you know what, I enjoy it! There's no way I could handle being out partying all weekend anymore! Idk how I did it!


----------



## Jules8

You are def. not alone! My work is demanding and busy all week long...all I want to do on the weekends is have some alone time and spend some time with my hubby. Though I am actually a little secretly happy to have the weekend to myself since he is working, last weekend I visited family and friends in Delaware so I feel like I haven't had a break in weeks! 

On a side note: Has anyone felt like their boobs are bruised a few days before af? I feel like someone punched the side of my right one today and yesterday.lol


----------



## MH5280

My boobs feel like that for a few days before AF! Like BAD! Do not try and touch them! I need a sports bra to sleep in during those days, it hurts to just move if I dont! It's awful!


----------



## Luckybug

My boobs have been sore today too. I really think AF is going to come early. My face is all broken out, I have no appetite (normal for me around AF) and I could have throat chopped a mofo today at work (which is also normal for me, I've gotten really good at suppressing my violent urges).

Hubs cooked me dinner, and it still is sitting on the counter. Salmon, I'm not a big fish fan anyhow. I'd much rather just drink some pomegranate juice and call it dinner


----------



## MH5280

"Throat chop a mofo" haha! That's awesome!!! Totes sounds like an AF sign though!


----------



## Luckybug

Throat chopping is relatively harmless, but really annoying! It's my go-to move for a quick punishment that also allows me to get some ground between me and my victim.

Try it on your hubs the next time he pisses you off.


----------



## Luckybug

So, I have questions, questions about my cervix.

I have no idea how to start monitoring my cervix... I have felt it before, just you know... being curious. Just tried to feel it now, and it's like... WAYYYYY wayyyy wayyy back. Is that normal for LP?

I told my husband that I now completely understand how people can fear that which they do not understand. There's so many things I don't know about my own body and that terrifies me. haha. :S


----------



## MH5280

I'm no help, I'm not sure about cervix checking... Sorry :/


----------



## TTTTina

No jules I don't think I've ever gotten a z pack. They said since I was allergic to penicillin that the one I'm taking now is the next best. So 2 pills a day for 10 days, boo. Lol. 

I still get confused about checking my cervix so I just stopped lol


----------



## Luckybug

I think I'm going to learn everything about it I can next month. I'm going to be an expert. Or something.


----------



## Hope007

Hi girls,

Just thought I would drop in and say hello! 

Since my last posts...I did test and got a BFN and all my symptom have gone so now waiting on AF too...should be here next week but being so irregular i maybe waiting a while...

Have any of you tried/considered any treatments abroad?
I am looking into having IVF at a clinic called Reprofit in Czech Republic...their success rates are good and the treatment prices are excellent...less than half what we would pay anywhere else...

I guess it would be time to move onto to IVF now as we have been trying for quite a long time...

Any advice or opinions are much appreciated! 

xxx


----------



## Luckybug

Have you tried IUI's yet Hope?


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- If you become a cervix expert you will have to teach me your ways! Lol I have tried and it just doesn't make sense...it always feels the same. 

So ladies..I need some honest eyes as soon as I can figure out how to post a pic. According to ff I am 10dpo..I know it's early but it seems a lot of people get something around now so I said what the heck and took a test. I see a line but I want to make sure I'm not insane!


----------



## MH5280

Oooh!!!! Post it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MH5280

Jules- if you click 'go advance' then there is an option for attachments. I think that's how you would do it!


----------



## Jules8

I am hoping this works!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141109_111345.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 13









IMG_20141109_143057.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jules8

In the second pic the top one is a bfn I took on Sat and the bottom is this morning. These are taken at the 3 minute mark


----------



## MH5280

Idk how to read those! Haha! Is there 2 lines for a BFP? Or what's the different colors mean???


----------



## Luckybug

The second is a squinter for sure, but I do see something and I think it might have color to it. Gotta take one in the morning now!


----------



## Jules8

It should have 2 lines for a bfp...it's driving me nuts! Lol My temps clearly shifted and have been high since ff detected O. I had a small dip at 7dpo w pink spotting one time in the am. All good but not definite signs. I have 2 wondfo's, 2 frer, and 1 digital left so I will see what the am brings!


----------



## MH5280

I'm sorry I don't see anything :nope: I'm no help :/ 
But I'm anxious to see what happens in the morning for you!


----------



## Jules8

No need to be sorry! My line eye sucks which is why I asked you guys. Lol


----------



## Hope007

Hi everyone, 
Jules I do see that line...it is very faint but can see it. I hope it's a BFP for you!

Luckybug I did start IUI but my follicles didn't grow...my specialist was surprised...so not sure what went on there...
Because of this, my hubby and I are thinking if going down the donor egg route in Czech, I've heard some good things...I would like to try my own eggs again but really don't have the cash to just throw away...

What do you girls think?


----------



## TTTTina

I don't see anything jules but hopefully it's your bfp!

Hope I think a doner egg would be a good choice if you can't keep trying with your own.


----------



## Jules8

I don't know much about going out of the country for infertility. I do have a friend who called around and found a study. She was able to do IVF for $5000 which is significantly less than normal. They were also put on a payment plan so it wasn't as hard for them to pay it off. There are a lot of options and if I were you I would thoroughly check out all of them to see what works best for your family. :)


----------



## MH5280

Hope- I would be a little nervous to go outside of the country! I kind of agree with Jules, call around and check things out, ask about payment plans!


----------



## Luckybug

https://www.centerwatch.com/clinical-trials/listings/condition/65/infertility

Maybe check some of these out Hope?

Jules, I really hope you get a bfp in the morning! I'm excited for you. I took a test yesterday and thought I saw something but it didn't have color until after the 10 min mark. :( Gonna wait a few days and test again. I feel different than I did last month, but a little nauseated. So hopefully that's a good sign?


----------



## Jules8

Happy Monday everyone!..sike. I wish I could just find a job that does all the work for me and then I get paid! lol 

Luckybug- I'm hoping that is a great sign! 

I took another test, however I accidentally got those blue dye ones and I didn't like it very much. I saw a shadow line again, but since I have never used them I don't trust it. lol I don't have many tests left so I am waiting until Thursday to take another. It's too much squinting so I am hoping Thursday will either be AF or a positive test.


----------



## Jules8

Where did everyone go? lol 

Update: I got a positive test yesterday with a blue dye test...I didn't trust it because it was kind of smudgy. So I took another today and another faint positive on the blue dye, but a not pregnant on the digital. I am currently on CD 12 so I feel like it should have said pregnant if the other tests are right. I called this morning to make an appt. w/ my doctor and they don't have anything until the 26th..ughhhh. I am trying very hard to keep myself from getting excited until we know for sure or a digital confirms.


----------



## MH5280

ooooh! I hope you get a bfp!! are there any other dr's in your area you would go to? 

ive been laying low! im not doing opks this month, and I think im ovulating today. I have EWCM, and some pelvic pain. im also having twitching.. would that be twinges? I always thought twinges were more painful.. so im calling this twitching! we BD'd last night, and then the plan is tomorrow for 3 days in a row... so im hoping we'll catch my O. I was thinking today, I feel like im not so obsessive this month... which im hoping is a good thing... I mean yes I think about it, but I just feel different about it this month.... I don't really even know what cycle day im on exactly, I mean I could easily look at my app and know, but its not drilled in my head, I know I was predicted to O either Wednesday or Thursday this week.


----------



## Jules8

I am sure that we do, but I really like my doctor at this place. Apparently everyone else does too!! It's going to be torture but I waited this long so I am being as patient as I can be at this point. lol 

I don't blame you for taking it easy. I think it helps be more aware of your body rather than relying on a bunch of sticks. I mean people had babies without them so it has to be possible. lol I do like temping though. I am a visual person so it helped me put a picture to how my body is feeling throughout the month. 

P.S. I like your use of the word twitching, I can relate that to a feeling better than twinges..what the heck is a twinge anyway?


----------



## MH5280

I've read that a twinge is sharp random pain, not like a cramp tho... I am having O cramps but i think twinges you get more in the TWW. I'm not looking forward to that time! I'm supposed to have AF the day before thanksgiving, or on thanksgiving.... I hope she stay the heck away!!! 

So tmi- but last night we BD'd and my vag like totally ate up all the spermies!! I'm hoping that's good! I usually have quite a bit that leaks out, even after laying for 20-30 mins after... But not last night!


----------



## Luckybug

I felt like I had a needle poking through my cervix last month.

Can't stop testing, because my nipples have been so sore, which isn't typical of AF at all. Had a test with a line that appeared after 10 minutes, trust me when I say I've taken PG tests before we ttc and they never had ANY lines. Now, I'm not having needle sharp cervix pains, but I am having weird sharp needle pains in my uterus, kinda like when your hand falls asleep and you start moving it again.

I'm testing, one more time in the morning. Since 12dpo (maybe?) was when I had a good line last month. Maybe I'll save it for 14dpo, as to not get my hopes up. Hubs and I conversed and he wants me to be pregnant before Christmas. We had a really long heart to heart last night. I don't think we can not try now. It's just something that we both want so badly! We're ready.


----------



## Luckybug

Excited for you! I really hope it is a BFP for you. I mean, one blue dye test could be wrong, if you took two I'd say odds are in your favor.

I would get a dollar store cheapie and test with that! No reason not to.


----------



## Jules8

Michele- Yay for spermies staying up in there!! lol Fingers crossed for another thing to be thankful for on Thankdgiving! :) 

Luckybug- There must be a pregnancy epidemic in my area or something! I went to 2 dollar stores and both were out of tests, 2 Walmarts with only blue dye left, and an hour on hold w the doctor just to have to wait 2 weeks to be seen. Its cray cray!! On a serious note: I really am sending good thoughts to you and your hubby, I hope it happens for you very soon. :)


----------



## MH5280

So I had some ovulation pain yesterday, then I also just wasn't eating like I should or drinking enough water. So I think I got dehydrated, my stomach hasn't felt well. But I've also still been having pain, it's like bad! So I made my hubby leave work real quick to bring me some ibuprofen and pedialite! :) I need to get to feeling better soon cuz it's a baby making night!!! Not doing opk's but judging off my last 2 cycles I should be O today... Fx we get it! 

It's starting to snow outside and is soo cold! For once tho, my friends and family back in Colorado are having worse weather than us here in Illinois!!! I don't feel bad for them tho, I had to go through that S*** last year, and I'm sure I will soon this year too!!! I need to move to San Deigo or Miami!! I love warm weather!!!


----------



## Luckybug

Yay for ovulation!

I'm most decidedly out. :/ So much for being hopeful. Started spotting a bit today, and I expect that it'll be full blown in a day or so.


----------



## Jules8

I hope you feel better!! No getting sick while bd! lol Fingers crossed those swimmers are catching that eggy! 

Luckybug- I am still keeping hope for you! Even if you do get af I know you are determined and it will happen soon for you. :) 

I have just not felt right for two days, but a negative test this morning. I am basically just sitting patiently and waiting for something to happen. If af does show up I am going to ask if I can keep my appt and check some things to see why my cycle was rediculously long, there has to be a reason it has been so wonky.


----------



## TTTTina

I get sharp pains too, normally during o and in my tww. Hopefully someone gets a bfp soon!!! 

Just been around. Lacking this month on the trying part. I Was gonna smep it but missed a day so now just doing it whenever. I took an opk yesterday it was negative, going to take another one today. No more strep throat, thank god. I am really just getting down on the not getting pregnant so I've been not as excited to try anymore.


----------



## MH5280

Jules definitely keep your appointment! Get a check up and make sure ya'll are good to go! 

Tina- they say that's when it happens! When you aren't trying anymore. 
I'm hoping me being less stressed helps, I'm really sick of seeing bfn's! It's depressing! And idk how much more I can emotionally handle! So we'll see what happens!


----------



## TTTTina

I get depressed seeing bfn's too so I'm not as excited which makes me lack. Just took another opk, it's negative.


----------



## MH5280

Maybe you lacking will make you more relaxed and it will happen!! 

I logged into Facebook this morning, and 2 people annoucned pregnancies, one said "must be something in the water.... Babies all over the place!!" ..... um NO! And apparently I'm drinking the wrong water then! I was very disappointed! Isn't that awful? Like the most exciting time in a persons life, and I'm not happy for them! I mean like, cool good for you! But ugh! Frustrating! Although I have a friend who went through IVF 3 times and is finally pregnant so for her I was super excited!!!! 

I'm still having some pain on me left side, but I only really notice it when pressure is applied, like bending or actually pushing to see if it hurts! Haha! I'm hoping since it's been hurting for a few days that means I'm extra fertile... HA! Wishful thinking, but I doubt it! And I'm still noticing a bit of EWCM, I had that the other day, not really yesterday and then again today. 

Hubby scheduled massages for Saturday!!! OMG I'm so excited!!!! But I wish it was a later date, that's the start of my tww, so I'm hoping I'll stay relaxed the whole time!


----------



## natali0

Good idea! I had better will power when I didn't have a whole bunch staring at me...now I am tired of poas! lol


----------



## Jules8

I am so jealous your getting a massage! lol I know what you mean about feeling a little jealous...I have to remind myself that I want others to be happy when it's my turn. It still is hard, but it doesn't bother me as much anymore. I know one day it will be my turn. :) I have had all negatives this week, but still no af. I just want to get on with next cycle already!!! I am on CD48...it has never ever been this long before!


----------



## MH5280

Oh goodness Jules! I'm sorry! Waiting around for the dr must feel like forever! Hang in there girl! Maybe get yourself a massage!


----------



## Jules8

A massage would be amazinggg! Lol


----------



## MH5280

DOOOOO IT!!!!! A lot of places have killer deals for first time clients! Or look on Groupon! I've done both!


----------



## MH5280

So I'm kind of kicking myself, doing SMEP, and last night should have been our last 3day in a row BD night, neither of us wanted to tho, we were just relaxing and not in the mood. I was like "ok we'll do it in the morning instead" haven't yet, but I just woke up! I think I'm just set in my head I'm not getting pregnant, but there's a little hope waaay back in the corner... So I guess I'm officially in my TWW. AF is due 27-29. *sigh*


----------



## Luckybug

So, things I'm going to try next cycle include vitex and temping. I head that it can help long cycles and such, which I don't have, but it's just supposed to be good for your hormones in general. I get acne towards the end of my cycle, and it's supposed to be stellar for helping prevent that as well. No harm in trying. I have some ordered, hopefully my AF starts soon, it should be here any day now. I'm just waiting and waiting to get back to normal. 

My pee sticks are now all white white white. So I'm glad I didn't get my hopes up, it must've been evap lines.

You did pretty good with SMEP though! I would BD just one more time just incase... At some point today. Just for fun if I were you. ;)


----------



## TTTTina

I was trying to smep but just couldn't get into it this month. Also I lost my digital opk thing and it's hard reading the tests without it. So we aren't trying this month, just been depressed and not in the mood to do it at all, so will start again next month. Maybe I'll Get a Christmas bfp. Lol


----------



## MH5280

Still no BD today, but day isn't over! Im gonna do my best to get it in before the night is over! I've had some random sharp pain in my right ovary area... I hate pain down there! Not sure what it could be at this stage in my cycle so that kind of worries me it may be a cyst...


----------



## Luckybug

You could have released two eggies? I say baby dance twice today just to make sure... haha


----------



## MH5280

That would be cool! We BD'd last night! I don't think either of us have it in us to do it again today! I already don't feel optimistic for this cycle... Mainly I think because, it's not happened, so why would it? I don't feel it will ever happen.


----------



## Luckybug

I feel like that too. :( Being together for ten years... We've had sex thousands of times. How could we not have had an accident?!?!

But, it will happen. One way or another we're going to have a lil' nugget to call our own. Adoption would be amazing. IVF is cheaper here. So there's choices at least.


----------



## MH5280

I had a friend go thru IVF, and I was talking to my hubby about it, this was like 2 years ago maybe, and we talked about adoption, he said he didn't think he could do it, just fear of like what if he doesn't love the child, and all kids up for adoption are troubled.. Lol. I assured him that wasn't the case! I would try IVF first tho, I want HIS babies! I think we'd have the cutest kids! Haha, as everyone does! 

And yea, for our entire relationship I haven't been on any birth controll, he just pulled out. Then when were off and on cumming inside and pulling out for maybe a year or so, til we fully decided to try! :/ ugh!


----------



## TTTTina

I feel like it'll never happen again for us either


----------



## Luckybug

Get to bd'ing Tina!

It may take longer than we'd like but we're all going to have our bfps. :)


----------



## MH5280

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Luckybug

BLAH! Still no period. CD 30.

Tested, got an gnarly evap line, has no color. STUPID INTERNET CHEAPIES.

I just want to get back to normal. Maybe next cycle will be normal. I guess I should count my blessings that this will give my BBT thermometer time to get here, maybe. And my vitex. And my inositol. Pulling out all the stops, trying everything amazon has to offer.


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug, I had a friend who had to hev a D&C, she had like a 45 day cycle after that, and it took about a month or two before her cycles got back to normal... My hey tried for 7 months and she is currently 5 months preg with a baby girl! 

What happened to Jules??? She's been gone mia for a while! Hope she's well! 

Today I'm CD 20, I've been constipated since like Sunday! Ugh! My boob starting hurting Saturday, which is early! But also not uncommon for me, I usually get them right after O. So I seem on track for AF.... Yippee.... Not! I did have very faint pink mixed in with some CF this morning when I wiped. I had to sit and stare to see if it was pink or not, so verrry faint! It'd be too early for AF spotting. Maybe implantion... That'd be cool! But really I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Luckybug

I hope she's okay too. Do you guys mind if I post a test and get your opinions?


----------



## MH5280

Go right ahead!!!


----------



## Luckybug

BFP or evap guys? The top one (dried out) I thought was an evap yesterday. The second one showed up in the 5 minute window. The picture was taken about 8-10 minutes after I peed on the stick.

I only have an ipad to take pictures right now so getting a good one is tough. I hope this is what I want it to be.

I'm so greasy and crampy today.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









photo.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Luckybug

If I am I must've ovulated much later than I thought or implanted much later than I thought.


----------



## TTTTina

I never know the difference between evap and bfp. Lol. Hopefully it's your bfp tho! We didn't really bd this cycle as I was just not into it. I think we bd more after I ovulated, so here's to hoping for an around Christmas time bfp!


----------



## Luckybug

It would be the best Christmas present ever. Probably. :3


----------



## Luckybug

Hoping it's something more, and if it is it sticks.
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9









photo (3).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MH5280

I see a little bit but yea I can't tell if its bfp or evap. 

Tina usually when you stop trying is when they say it happens! Fx for you!


----------



## Luckybug

I appreciate everyone being honest with me. It's hard to not get my hopes up a little bit, but I'm going to wait it out test again in the morning and hope for the best.


----------



## MH5280

Maybe wait another day, instead of the morning, so the next morning. If you are, it'd have more time to build up then! For more clear results!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm going to get hubs to pick up a frer, I'll try that tomorrow maybe. I have to be at work at six in the morning. So I may not have time to pee on a stick.


----------



## TTTTina

Well I guess we'll see lol, I seriously think we only did it twice before and around o time tho.


----------



## Luckybug

Once could be all it takes. :)

Jules... Where oh where are you? The suspense is killing me.


----------



## MH5280

I agree! She always chimes right in!!! Jules we miss you!

Tina that's better than nothing!

Now that my fertile window is over, hubby wanted to BD last night and I'm just like eh! Let's give it a rest! That's horrible! I'm just using him for his spermies! Haha! I better put out before that's what he thinks!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm hoping she's not here because she's out celebrating.

:)


----------



## Jules8

I have been super busy with work and stressed out this week!!

I couldn't take it anymore so I forced them to give me a blood test...negative. I am a little disappointed, but feel ok about moving forward. They think I may have had a chemical..though I will never really know. They are also going to give me something to jump start af. Good news is I can officially start my maca and vitex!!! Also, Due to thinking I was pregnant I quit smoking so that is a plus..I wasn't an intense smoker but it still wasn't healthy. I am super proud of myself even if I want to punch everyone in the face!! lol :) 

Luckybug: I see a line on those tests, however I can't tell either...I really hope that it's a bfp for you!!! 

I hope everyone has been fun bding!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm hopeful, but not too hopeful until I get it confirmed on a digi. I have no idea when I ovulated or where I'm at in my cycle. I have really no symptoms now, except for super duper greasy face. We'll see.

I was supposed to go out Thursday with some girls from work to go drinking. I really don't want to draw attention to myself again, especially since one is my bestie and knows how upset I was.

We'll see. It's hard to wait.

Congrats on quitting smoking!


----------



## MH5280

Jules that's awesome you quit smoking!! Sorry for the negative but it's great they are helping AF get here for you! Time to move forward!! Good luck!! 

I hate going out with friends when in trying not to drink! I feel pressured and usually have 1. But it sucks not knowing!


----------



## MH5280

So I work at a Chiropractor office and a midwife group rents a room from us, and their receptionist was just saying "OMG we have so many first time consults tonight, everyone is pregnant right now"....... I was just like "oh ya!" .... Ugh NO! Not everyone is pregnant actually and I hate seeing all these preggo women! Lol! That was my rant! Sorry! :)


----------



## Mandaknyn

Hey lovelies!
I'm 30 years old from Sydney australia and looking for a TTC buddy.. Hubby and I have been trying for 6 months now with no luck and I'm getting abit frustrated.. I'm doing ok but I don't have anyone to relate to at the moment and all I get is "it will happen in time".. Slightly annoying.
Amanda x


----------



## Jules8

Hello Mandaknyn! I can totally relate to that statement...it's a very frustrating one, but you are more than welcome to vent to us! :)

Luckybug- I am thinking of you today!! Fingers crossed those lines are your bfp!!!

Michele- I totally understand that. I have 2 guys at my work whose wives are pregnant and my client just became an uncle so it has been baby talk for weeks. I am really happy for them, but everytime mine is negative it get's harder and harder for me to talk about about other people's babies all the time.

For me I am still waiting for af to just come and get it over with already. I am irritated and just want to move forward already! lol


----------



## Luckybug

mmm... Just got a "pregnant" clear blue digi. Excited and nervous.

It's a good thing I work for a grocery store that has self checkouts. I'm sure everyone would think I was a moron buying all these freaking tests.

Hopefully it sticks. Fingers crossed for a super sticky bean. STICK bean STICK!


----------



## Jules8

Congrats!!!!!!! That is really exciting!!!!! I will def keep my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## MH5280

Yay!!! Stick!!!! Fx for you!!! Will you be calling a dr now or test a few more?? That's so exciting I really hope it sticks!!!


----------



## Luckybug

I open the store tomorrow, so I should be able to go to the clinic after work.

Cramping and greasiness are my only symptoms so far.

I'm so nervous that the cramping isn't normal.

I want to make sure that I get a positive test as soon as possible at the clinic, there's apparently a wait list at the moment on base for the obgyn clinic (or so I've heard). I'm not waiting like last time.

I may end up having to use a German hospital. Which would be okay I guess, one of my friends gave birth in a German hospital her midwife brought her mimosa's after she delivered.


----------



## TTTTina

Congrats!!!!! Exciting news. When I was pregnant I got cramping too so it can be normal. They got so bad sometimes too!


----------



## MH5280

Well I definitely think a dr check is good! With just having a chemical and cramps, hopefully you'll have all positive answers SOON!!!


----------



## Luckybug

Hopefully. I'm going to try to convince them to do a blood test too. Just in case.

Hubs said he doesn't want to get too hopeful because he was destroyed last month. Poor lovie. :'(


----------



## MH5280

Well Luckybug at least you two are going through all this together and have each other to lean on! I'm hoping the absolute best for you two! 

I'm becoming addicted to baths, it's like the ONLY way I've been able to just relax for a bit! Which is good! I can feel my body get stressed out... Bath time! Now if I could just leave work that'd be great! My whole body is hurting today, like tight sore muscles, and my tail bone is killing me!... But I've had tailbone issues for some time now, cuz I fell down some stairs! But today it hurts so bad! I'm like an old women when I try to sit down or stand up! Even just walking!!! I should tell Hubs to start the bath and make me dinner! Haha! Yea right!


----------



## Luckybug

I did the bath and body works aroma therapy bath all month, didn't even take one shower. I used the stress relief and the sensual one. I'm surprised that I didn't get a UTI. But I smelled great. haha.

You stress out at work a lot?


----------



## Mandaknyn

Jules8, thanks for the welcome &#128522;
How long have u been TTC?
I ended up doing a preggo test this morning and a negative for me : (
Starting to call myself abit of a lemon lol I shouldn't say that but it's frustrating..
Day 36 of cycle and no freakin idea what's going on.. Seemed to have ovulated twice this month &#128563;.. No... Idea.. What.. That's.. About

The joys of life I guess! U can't always get what u want when u want it...
Currently in LIMBO lol


----------



## Mandaknyn

Congrats luckybug! Great news!


----------



## MH5280

My job itself isn't stressful, but the hours are! I work 8-6. And I'm NOT a morning person, that lack of sleep makes it worse. I really hope these baths help with ttc process! I'm not making them super got incase I've got a sticky but I LOVE me some hot bath/showers! I'm doing lavender beads and bubbles!! They help relax!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm not a morning person either. I know exactly what you mean. I have to wake up in two hours, and you know what I'm doing? Watching Modern Family, and petting my dog with my foot.


----------



## MH5280

Oh goodness girl!!! You better start resting up some more for little baby!!! Although I'm sure your puppy doesn't mind!


----------



## Jules8

Man oh man, after the day I had I would kill for a hot bath.Our apartment has a tiny bathtub and the worst water heater everrr! Lol When we look for houses my only two requirements is an awesome bathtub and a porch with a rocking chair to people watch....omg I'm old! Lol I used to not being a morning person, I worked a 2-9 shift and it was amazing. Now I like to be there in the mornings because I get a lot more work done before everyone shows up at 3. P.S. Day 53 and still no AF in site...what the heck. I have to wait a week before they give me medicine to jump start it.


----------



## Luckybug

Something definitely went on. You know when you ovulated and everything, that would be the longest luteal phase ever.


----------



## TTTTina

I was a bath person when I was little.....but now I don't really like baths lol. I'd rather shower. Altho I could see myself sitttig in a bath with a couple of glasses of wine. Lol, I'm also nooooot a morning person neither, but you kind of have to be when you have a kid getting up early every morning lol


----------



## Jules8

I know something odd is going on, but my doctor does not seem too concerned. The more I think about it the less comfortable I am taking a pill to just start my af instead of them doing some investigating first.If this could be an ongoing issue it could affect my fertility a lot and a pill to start af isn't going to fix it long term. I was going to cancel my appt but I told her I would like to keep it so I can talk to a doctor in person rather than a whisper down the lane from the nurse. You would think these people would have learned by now to not give a woman who wants a baby the run around.lol That is my rant for the day! lol


----------



## MH5280

Jules, for sure let the Dr know you don't want to take the pill with out more answers! I don't blame you there! 

luckybug did you get to go to the clinic today?!?! im anxious!

so I woke up this morning and went potty, when I wiped I had a stripe of blood. im really hoping that's implantation. AF is due exactly 1 week from today, and I did have a little cramping like pain earlier... Fx! I think im more nervous its AF signs, rather than preg. Although, my boobs have hurts since right after O, my nipples are different colors... one is lighter while the other is darker, I noticed that right before ovulation this cycle. hurry up time!!


----------



## Jules8

That sounds like a good sign to me!! Fingers crossed for you! We all need to get our bfp's so we can take over the pregnancy forums together! lol


----------



## TTTTina

Yes Fx'd For you!!!!


----------



## MH5280

Thanks girls! I need positive thoughts! I'm just worried it's gonna end in AF, as always! I also had so much CF at one point, that I thought I was bleeding. 

Tina where are you in your cycle? Will you guys be trying harder next cycle?


----------



## Luckybug

The tests at the clinic are 100 m/u or whatever, I knew and took one anyways, they did the test twice because it wasn't "conclusive". So, have to go back in a week. Hubs is dying for me to go to bed, I will update more tomorrow!


----------



## Luckybug

Also, good line progression on frer, messaging my provider to try to get a blood test.


----------



## TTTTina

I'm not sure where I'm at in my cycle lol. Somewhere in the tww. I didn't really use opks since I just didn't care to try really this month, so next month we will be doing smep and using preseed.


----------



## Luckybug

Switched to ipad. Haha. Today I started having some twinges and I feel like a fluttery feeling in my uterus if that makes sense. Boobs super tender we dtd today and when hubs touched them I nearly punched him. No nausea. No weird spotting. All is pretty good, except I feel like I don't need to sleep. Weird I know.

If you're feeling twinges it's probably a good thing. :). I almost think I felt something too but wrote it off as me being crazy. Like something grabbing me on the inside.


----------



## MH5280

I'm feeling VEERRY emotional today. Like I just want to cry right now for so many different reasons!! 

When I wiped this morning I had some brown, as I would normally when I start spotting before AF, which this early isn't totally uncommon for me, but the past few cycles I haven't spotted this early. So idk!? Nipples are a little darker than normal, both! Where as yesterday just one. Yesterday I have some pain in my ovary area, like someone was poking it hard, not really crampy and not sharp. But since I had the brown, I figure I'm out. That's normal for me so more than likely AF will show. 
UUUUGGGGHHHH!!! I seriously am about to have a break down! Why the F is this so hard????????? I hate it! 
Sorry... I think I just have so much more on my mind and it's all becoming overwhelming! - I needed to vent!


----------



## Luckybug

Michele, try not to stress about it. I would take the ovary tugs, the brown spotting, and emotional feelings as all really good signs.


----------



## Luckybug

Blood test came back... positive. :)


----------



## MH5280

Woot woot!!!!! OMG that's amazing!!!! congrats Luckybug!!!!! What GREAT news after the last cycle you had!!!! I'm soo happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:

Let's sprinkle that baby dust to everyone else in here!!!!


----------



## Luckybug

I don't know who it was but someone definitely gave me some of the good baby dust. Hopefully with enough luck I can sprinkle it on all of you's and I'll have some bump buddies soon if all goes well. :)


----------



## Jules8

Yay luckybug!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! A total reassurance that taking a more relaxed approach can definitely be a good thing! :) And to think you were going to give up and wait a few months. lol 

Michele-I am sending you a lot of good thoughts!! I send you some baby dust that it happens this month, but don't get yourself down if af shows up. You got this!! :)

I have been seriously contemplating instead of spending all of my time and efforts researching new herbs and weird practices that only stress me out that I am going to find two things that will help keep my stress level down. I am still going to temp and use my strips, but not putting all my eggs in that basket (no pun intended). lol 
Another thing I am going to do is absolutely wait until I am late to test. I look at the pregnancy test forum and so many poor girls seriously having emotional breakdowns that they didn't get a positive at like 6dpo-8dpo. I can't handle that kind of pressure.lol


----------



## Luckybug

Hubs and I started rock wall climbing and got certified this month. It was a big stress reliever for me. It's really fun for me to be like "I'm going to get to this point" and push my body there. I'm not really athletic either and I'm deathly afraid of heights so it gives me a good adrenaline rush.


----------



## TTTTina

Yaaaay, congrats luckybug!! Hope it's a good sticking one!! Now babydust to the rest of us! Can't wait till af gets here and then leaves so I can go into my next cycle!


----------



## Luckybug

:dust: hahahahha


----------



## MH5280

I woke up at 3am and I felt crampy, like AF was coming. I had some brown spotting again this morning... I'm sure AF will show... *sigh* hubby is outta town the weekend rigt after thanksgiving, which is when I was planning on testing if I needed, so I'm happy I can at least be alone and cry and have time to get over it. I'm planning on bfn and AF. :cry:


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- your little pup is sooo cute!!!! :)


----------



## Luckybug

She's also insanely rotten. She's been right beside me all day, and attacks my husband in her derpy way which isn't biting, but grunting and holding her mouth open as wide as she can around him. She's definitely my dog, and as I like to say my first born. hahaha.

I would take all your signs that you have now as good signs! Brown spotting means that it's old blood and took a while to get there. Implantation can take up to three days!!! You're not out until you get AF. Don't stress just keep yourself busy. 

When I was waiting to test I started reading the funny/embarrassing labor stories on bnb. Made me feel so much better haha.


----------



## MH5280

But this spotting is normal for me before AF. So we'll see, still have 4-5 days before she's due to show.


----------



## Luckybug

:( I spotted lots, I don't normally spot though. I'm still hopeful for you! haha


----------



## MH5280

Fx!


----------



## MH5280

We BD'd this morning... No blood came out then, and still hasn't! That makes me a little happy! But still not getting too hopeful yet. 1 more week til I test? AF due 3-4 days


----------



## Jules8

Welp...officially on cycle 2! I feel like I can finally move forward! That was the most annoying cycle ever, I hope it got that out of the way! Lol


----------



## TTTTina

Still fx'd for you!!!! 

I'm waiting on af. I have cramps so I know she's on her way.....to bad her plane won't get delayed for about a year. I'm really wishing for an Xmas bfp still.


----------



## MH5280

I'm like pretty positive AF is just around the corner, any day now. I had some red spotting this evening. 
So I need ya'lls help... How do I tell my hubby I'm worried and I want us both to go to the dr to get checked.... He's not one for confrontation and has such an ease about the whole ttc, that "it'll happen when it happens we need to not worry and try so hard".... But how are we supposed to get preg if we don't try???? We've been trying very hard for 3 months, the 1st was more just honeymoon sex that all fell on my fertile/O week. So coming to the end of 4 months... I feel it's time we do something. Although I'd like to wait until January to actually go to the dr, just cuz of insurance and decductibles, but I wanna give him a good heads up. I just want this so bad, and if I can't get pregnant, than what is my exsistance on earth for??? I feel I'm meant to be a mother, that's all I've EVER wanted! I really hate this process!


----------



## Luckybug

I would just go and get myself tested and wait on him. If there isn't anything wrong with yourself then get him tested, all the while keep trying. You can concentrate on the results from the tests instead of your AF and maybe it'll take some of the stress/pressure off.

Plus, it's harder for men to accept they have a problem. If you rule yourself out, then it'll give your husband a push to go later on and ammunition for your argument.


----------



## MH5280

That's a good idea! Thanks Luckybug!!! I'm hoping my spotting will stop and then AF doesn't come and I was just spotting from implantion, but I highly doubt that! I just feel like ima start! This happened last cycle where I'd spot only in the mornings. But this time it started a lot earlier. I'm at CD 26 today


----------



## Luckybug

Hopefully it starting earlier is a good sign! I'm bad with symptom spotting. Like I could eat a jalapeno right now and say my heart burn is from something other than the jalapeno.

My fingers and toes are crossed for you. They don't call me luckybug for nothin' so, I'm going to wish you all the luck in the world. :3 (My husband is called big bug, so who woulda thought! haha)


----------



## Jules8

Michele- 
I hope this is your month! Stay positive, one day you will be holding your baby in your arms and all of the stress to get there won't even matter anymore! As for hubby, I got my normal pap and bloodwork then explained to mine that there are a million different other expensive tests that I have to get to find out if something is wrong, that it is just easier to get the SA out of the way before we start forking out money for me. He was hesistant at first, but after our conversation he said ok. So just mention it and see what he says..you never know. 

Luckybug- How are you feeling lady? 

My af is here and in full force. She came something evil this time, all I want to do is take some midol or something and go to sleep!!! I am staying positive this month though! Me and my hubby planned out some Christmas dates to keep busy so we aren't stressing out so much. I am hoping for that Christmas bfp as well!!


----------



## Luckybug

Jules does that mean you get to start some of your herbs?

I feel really good actually. Other than a random twinge here, and some achey boobies. I'm really hungry though. Kinda like angry hungry. I eat about the same as I did before, but it seems so much more important for me to eat now haha. Like, if I wait too long between meals I get hangry. (hungry angry)

I got my welcome packet today, and the clinic here prescribes prenatals, so it was a really special moment for me. The book is real cheesy. I also found out they don't do ultrasounds until 16-20 weeks. :( It worries me because so many things could be wrong between now and then.


----------



## MH5280

What if you express your concerns, especially after your chemical, would that help them to get you in earlier for an ultra sound? Not much to really see I suppose but baby is in there, and I'd wanna see it!! 

Hubby bought stuff to make mimosas and have wine on thanksgiving, I'm nervous to to drink just incase, but mmm I love mimosas!!! 

I think I'll do what you girls have suggested and get myself checked out first. What do I tell them, like do I just set up a regular pap? I'm gonna wait til January still I think tho! 

Jules, I think it should be aloud to have the week of AF off! Or at least a few days! She can be a real B! And sleeping is usually the best answer! I'm excited for you to move forward tho!!! 

And Tina, when will start BDing again?!


----------



## Jules8

I started the Vitex so we shall see how it goes. I have taken it before and it leveled out my cycles...I wasn't ttc at that point so I am hoping I get some good results. I would just be happy with a shorter cycle and a positive ovulation test. If I get preggo than that will just be an extra surprise! I am trying really hard to de-stress about baby stuff and not put so much pressure on myself..that could be why my cycle ended up wonky in the first place. 

Awww..I am sure that was exciting for you! Don't worry too much, they will take good care of you and your baby! :) You will get to hear the heartbeat earlier than that though right?


----------



## Luckybug

I should be able to get to at my first appointment. It'll be around 8-10 weeks depending on priority. It's really hard to wait. :'(

Michele, I would go ahead and have a mimosa or two! My doctor told me when I told her we were going to start ttc that it's fine in the first two weeks to have a drink or two (no binge drinking), because if you worry about doing everything perfect you will surely fail! She said to use good common sense, don't get wasted, relax, and drink until it's pink. She said over drinking in general is bad for ttc though, but a glass of wine now and then helps you relax and might make the process easier. I also read online that until the placenta is formed it's still feeding off of it's own nutrients and not necessarily on your body, so who knows. I vote to relax and enjoy thanksgiving!

Jules, I'm excited for you about the vitex! My SIL started it, she has diabetes (type I) and PCOS so it's really hard for her to even have a period on her own. Her doctor told her to take vitex and maca. Within a week she had a positive ovulation test! Still waiting to find out if she conceived yet... I won't know until next week. I hope she has, she's been trying for over a year and my brother would be a wonderful Daddy. I haven't told her I'm expecting yet, I'm going to try to wait until either 1.) She gets her bfp next week or 2.) She ovulates again. In my head it doesn't seem as bad if you've just ovulated? Right. Probably not. I don't know how to be sensitive about it.


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I had to ask when I went in for my pap. I said that we were starting TTC so I would like to get my hormone levels and thyroid checked. She was really nice and ordered the bloodwork. I know there are a lot of other tests, but it was a start at least. My hubby just called and asked his family doctor for the SA.

I would vote to have a glass as well! I am not a drinker anymore, but I can't pass up a glass of wine or a special drink on a holiday! 

Luckybug- I have a similar situation with a friend. She has had major infertility issues, including 2 failed ivf treatments this year. I have serious panic issues when I think about bringing up ttc stuff let alone if I were to get pregnant. We have agreed that I would tell her as soon as possible (not before hubby and family of course), in her case she said she needed time to process it and be ok with the situation. I am sure your whole family will be happy for you guys though!! You will have to let me know if it worked for her!


----------



## MH5280

Haha! I like that "drink til it's pink"!! I could do that! I really should do that this next cycle, relax, who cares have a glass of wine with dinner! Hubby wants to book me a flight back home! The time he's looking is literally just after my next fertile week! So I think that'd help me relax!! 

I think the only thing id use again this next cycle is preseed. I actually like it! It's not sticky or gross feeling! I sometimes have a problem making my own, which sucks!


----------



## Luckybug

Jules, she probably won't conceive this cycle. She's just 7dpo. Her doc thinks her uterine lining is too thick just yet. But even ovulating is a big deal for her! So I'm glad she's moving along a bit.

Michele, you definitely gotta relax. I had a few glasses! I think I'll be fine, I think you would be too. I mean, ttc is hard enough then to be completely 100% concerned, women had babies for thousands of years before pregnancy tests, or ovulation strips, or knowing alcohol was bad. The human race survived, so in my opinion when you're doing everything right a few glasses of wine in your tww won't ruin you.

I'm really super dry right now. :( It's miserable. I feel like the desert. :(


----------



## TTTTina

We will start bding on cd8. Doing the smep method and sticking with it lol, and using preseed cuz I don't always make enough either. 

Wine on thanksgiving does sound nice, I think I'll have a couple glasses to relax before my next cycle starts. 

Even though I know it can take a while to get pregnant I just feel like there is something wrong with me, or dh, or both. I want him to get an sa but I think I'll give it a couple more cycles


----------



## MH5280

Tina I'm the same way, I guess in reality 4 months isn't that bad, I just always assume it happens the first try for everyone! The people closest to me didn't take them as long as it's taken me! So I think that's where my fear comes in, and I'm the type of person, if I set my mind on wanting something, I WANT IT NOW!!!! 
I asked my hubs last night "why can I not get preg?!" He said "it's not something that just happens after 1 try, relax, it will happen" I his can't figure out how to relax and not think about it all the time! I tried! But it's always in the back of my mind!


----------



## TTTTina

Yeah we've only been trying for 4 months too, this month would of been 5, I just think if there wasn't something wrong with me that it would have happened by now. I can't get out of my own head lol. DH is relaxed too and just thinks it will happen when it happens and isn't worried something is wrong.


----------



## MH5280

Ha! That's my story to a T!!! 

Hubby just booked me a ticket back home to Colorado in 2 weeks!! So I made sure it was after our fertile window! Hoping I can be stress free on vaca and get a sticky egg!!!


----------



## TTTTina

Hopefully you get your sticky egg!! How long will you be on vaca for?


----------



## Jules8

That sounds like a lot of fun! Hopefully it will keep you nice and relaxed so you can get a sticky bean!! I will be going to Colorado in June for my friends wedding..I am so excited!


----------



## MH5280

I'm excited! I'll be there for 6 days! I need this!

Jules have you ever been?! And where is the wedding at? I can't wait til we can move back! I love it there!


----------



## Jules8

What a nice break for you! You deserve it! 

They live in Loveland, Colorado. I have never been so I am pumped to see what it is like! The only places that I have visited toward the West past Virginia is California and Texas. lol


----------



## MH5280

You'll love it!!! I've got a friend in Loveland! It's a nice area, and close to Estes Park! If you have time, I recommend checking it out! It's beautiful up there! And they have lots of cute little shops and restaurants!


----------



## TTTTina

Cramps should be illegal before you start bleeding. I got 2-5 days till af shows and I'm hoping it's sooner so I can get on to this next cycle.


----------



## TTTTina

Haha. I found it funny!
 



Attached Files:







Oprah You Get a Car.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jules8

Haha! That is super funny! I am sorry you are having cramps. :( It really should be illegal before af...heck even with af. Isn't it horrible enough that we have to feel even more uncomfortable? Oh the joys of being a woman! 

My af has subsided, I am hoping it will be gone by tomorrow or Friday. I started taking the Vitex and Maca on CD1 and I can tell a difference..or could be in my head. I had cramps and everything, but nothing like usual and it has been a normal af. I just hope it helps with my entire cycle. 

It is snowing really hard here..we are expected to get around 6-8 inches. I am just praying it hold off until I get home. 4 day weekend! Yay!!! I hope it doesn't ruin our travel plans, though me and hubby both have off tomorrow so a relaxing Thanksgiving at home would not be horrible at all. :)


----------



## MH5280

That's hilarious!!! I love it!! If only it were that easy! We had to go to baby's r us for a gift, and I told my hubs "can't we just pick up our baby here!?" 

AF showed up today! :cry: evil evil thing! My boss sells vitamins that are all food based, so all 100% natural. I asked him about some for fertility, so I got some for me and hubby! We can start then tonight! I hope thy work fast for a Christmas bfp! 

I can't wait for a 4 day weekend! But I'm soooo over winter already! Yuck! Hopefully you get home safely!


----------



## Luckybug

I took b12 and b6 the first two weeks last month. Stopped somewhere in the middle because I didn't think we'd try or anything would happen. dunno if they helped or not. Maybe?


----------



## MH5280

I've read that they are good when ttc and first preg... I don't think it'd hurt! 

AF is something evil! I'm in so much pain from cramps! OMG! 

I hope ya'll have a great long weekend! Luckybug- I'm sure you don't have a long weekend for thanksgiving up there, but I still hope you are feeling well!!


----------



## Luckybug

Luckily I have today and tomorrow off of work, it's good enough for me. :)


----------



## Luckybug

OMG. Nvm. I found it hahaha. Oi.


----------



## MH5280

What did you find? And how are you feeling mama?!


----------



## TTTTina

AF started today!! Onto this cycle finally!


----------



## Luckybug

I found your first post, where no one joined in like this one, and completely flipped my lid! 

I'm fine, I just pee every five minutes. :'(

Don't feel very preggers aside from unending hunger and constipation.


----------



## MH5280

Tina, im using thanks as 'like' lol! onto a new positive cycle!! now your only 4 days behind me!


----------



## TTTTina

Today my cramps are killing me. Ugh. I hate them. I use the thanks as a like too sometimes lol. This month I'm not gonna let anything get in the way of me smeping it. Lol


----------



## MH5280

Get it girl! Let any stress or frustrations out here! I'm ready to start SMEP! 
Although I've been fighting a cold these past few days, I hope it doesn't turn into much! But it's right there! Sore throat, sneezing, and my head is all stuffy! Ugh! ... I just sneezed 5 times trying to write that sentence! Haha!


----------



## Britscot

Hi I am 33 and so is the Hubby we are TTC due to my husband going through a vasectomy ten years ago &#128531; I am the only person going throught this in my entourage and I live in Tunisia , so counting on you gals for some advice from time to time xxxx


----------



## Jules8

Hey hey hey ladies! How was everyones holiday despite those fighting colds and cramps? My long weekend came to an end.:( I really need to find a job where I get paid to stay at home and do normal stuff! lol 
My af ended on Thursday so that is exciting. Currently CD9 and starting smep the best we can...i'm trying not to put too much pressure on. I have been taking vitex for over a week so I am interested to see how it plays into ovulation. I am praying it comes in the next week or so I can go back to my normal cycles.


----------



## MH5280

Hey Jules! Yay! "All aboard the SMEP train!" Haha! 
Other than this cold or whatever it may be, I really enjoyed my long weekend! Nice and relaxing! And a lot of netflix! 

So today im cd 6, and I've noticed I have a bit more CF than normal for this time in my cycle! But I'm hoping it's a good thing from taking my supplements! Fx! I'm sure we'll start SMEP tonight cuz hubby has been away all weekend and asking for it! Haha!


----------



## Jules8

We are gonna try at least!! He seems really into the baby thing this month after all the hoopla from last cycle. lol It is kind of cute but I hope he keeps it up around ovulation..I don't want to burn out and put pressure on us too early in the cycle then when we really need to it doesn't happen. 

Looks like we even though I had a double cycle we all ended up almost at the same spot.lol We need a train full of baby dust up in here!!! :)


----------



## TTTTina

CD3 and it's like there is a crime scene in my pants. Cd 2 is always heavy but CD3 is really heavy, then cd4 it starts to go light then spot and by cd5 and 6 it's just spotting till it stops. So im ready for tomorrow now lol. 5 days and we will start smep! I need to get some opks....yes train full of babydust!!!


----------



## Jules8

That sounds like no fun!! Hopefully af is on her way out and you can get back to baby making! :) Mine is always kind of similar..it just seems like as soon as I think it is about to end I have 1 really heavy day then it tapers off the next day. 

No new news to report on my end. CD10 and using opk's along with taking my vitex. No ovulation signs yet, but I am crossing my fingers and knocking on wood because they seem to be progressing a lot better than last month.


----------



## Lindsey0503

I'm 26 and my husband is 27. We are TTC and I am supposed to ovulate sometime between Decemeber 2-7. I had a super light period almost like spotting last month on the 22-23. We are trying everyday. Looking for someone in the same boat! Nervous/excited and new to this whole thing. Also, I took an ovulation test this morning and it was definitely positive, I took it again a few minutes ago and it was definitely negative...??


----------



## MH5280

Hi Lindsey - have you taken opk's in the past days? You may have missed it... I know it's usually a short window so maybe your positive came at the very end of O? 

I'm CD 7 today. Nothing new here. Ready to SMEP and get over this cold! So I'm kind of hoping since I'm sick and my immune system is down that will help me get a bfp!.... Here's my logic for that! I had a friend go through IVF and she was on meds to weaken her immune system so that her body wasn't rejecting any of the spermies.... Ha! So that's me getting into my head! Ya never know!


----------



## Luckybug

FX for all you guys. And lots of baby dust. :)


----------



## Jules8

Lindsey- Did you use fmu for the first one? I have found it best to test 4 hours after fmu which is usually around 10am for my first one and the second around 4pm. Make sure you don't drink a lot of water and hold it for at least 3 hours. You could have either caught the end of your surge or it was too diluted for your second one. Good luck!! 

Michele- Never thought being sick could bring so much hope! I need to go hang out in a daycare for a few hours to catch some germs before my fertile period starts. Haha!! 

Luckybug- How are you feeling? Have you announced to family and friends or are you waiting? I hope everything is going well for you. :)


----------



## Luckybug

I told my dad, step mom and mom. Work ended up finding out because I told one person... and that was obviously a mistake.

Waiting until I'm 8 or 9 weeks to tell his side of the family because of his sister's recent miscarriage.

Feeling really good so far. Happy. Not much morning sickness. Feeling a lot of stretching today, not really cramping. I'm paranoid about twins, only because I'm so daggone hungry all the time. I shouldn't be this early, right?

Hubs says I have a small bump already and it's mildly upsetting me because there are several sets of twins in my family. He may just be aggravating me though.


----------



## MH5280

Oh goodness! I'm nervous for twins, as I was a twin, but the other never developed. 
I think you'd could be hungry this early from all the hormones! And as for the bump.... Idk?! Seems early for that! 

So, I finally googled what the supplements I'm taking do... AH! It makes me so excited!!! But I don't want to get my hopes up!!! The ones I take help my ovaries prepare the egg better for the sperm to attach, and help create progesterone. I've been taking them for only a week now, but I totally notice more fluid down there! Fx! The ones hubby is taking increase the mobility and count of his spermies!! We start SMEP tonight!!!! Woot! Haha! I feel super positive about it, but I know it's because I've added something new to our cycle, but I sooo don't want to get too excited! It's hard!


----------



## Luckybug

Wayyyyy too early for a bump, my husband is torturing me! I know it!

It's good you're taking the supplements for sure. You got an extra confidence boost too. It's so exciting. :)


----------



## Jules8

I am glad you aren't feeling totally yucky! :) My friend had a small bump at the beginning and freaked out that she was showing so early. It ended up going down after about 2-3 weeks and was there due to bloating so don't let him torture you. lol 

Michele- I am glad your feeling positive! What supplements are you taking?

I am feeling positive too this month! I am trying to change my whole mindset and relax a little more. I have been taking my temp, recording it, and not obsessing over the chart. I have also been doing some deep breathing before bed and when I wake up to just help relax..it has really helped! I already had trouble falling asleep because I let my mind think about all my stress and ttc has just made it insane. The deep breathing helps me ficus on something else rather than thinking about absolutely everything stressful in my life. lol I am trying not to jinx myself, but the Vitex seems to also be helping. My opk's have been progressing a lot more than they did last month. :)


----------



## MH5280

Jules that's all great!!! Fx!! 

I'm taking ovex, symplex f, and wheat germ oil. I like them so far! My body has been sooo tired this week, but I've actually been sleeping pretty well! Trying to make sure I'm getting at least 8 hours! But with the weekend coming, I'm hoping I get more!


----------



## Luckybug

Thinking about it's probably bloat. I"ve been gassy and on and off constipated. Not really nauseated though, which is good. :)


----------



## Jules8

Happy Friday ladies!! Yay! 

I have been exhausted too this week. I don't know what is wrong with me since I know I am getting plenty of sleep. I think the culprit is the weather. I am a summer, sunshine, and outdoors kind of girl. This cold, overcast, drizzly weather is for the birds! I think I may start taking some Vitamin D to see if that helps...who knows! 
We did set up all of our Christmas decorations so that makes me a little excited for the holidays. My husband keeps saying that the only thing that could make it better is a baby. I wish I could be so sure and relaxed as he is. lol 

Luckybug- Constipation is the worst! But I would take it over nausea any day. lol I am glad everything is going well for you. :) Thank you for updating us! 

Oh, where the heck did Tina go? lol I feel like one of us always disapears for a little bit.


----------



## MH5280

Yay Friday!!! :happydance: even tho we have no plans! Actually I think we will do some Christmas shopping tomorrow! I'm kind of bummed, but we just got married in August, so this year we decided to not do Christmas gifts for each other. Oh well! I got a husband this year so that's ok with me! I'm hoping my gift will be a bfp! I don't remember if I said this already, but AF is due the 23rd so if I don't start, I think I'd wait til the 25th, Christmas Day, to test! 

Jules I think vitamin D would help! That's a great idea! I'm totally ready for warm sunny weather!! After today, I don't work a full week, for the rest of the year! I'm looking forward to short weeks! 

I had a glass of wine last night with dinner and all I kept thinking was "drink til it's pink" lol! That saying makes me laugh! I love it!


----------



## TTTTina

I am around lol. AF has officially ended and am waiting around to start smep tomorrow! Stoll hoping for a Christmas bfp! 

Going out tonight with a friend for karaoke. Will probably have a Glass or 2 of wine with dinner beforehand to loosen me up for singing in front of people. Lol


----------



## Jules8

Tina- Glad your still around and af is finally over! lol Karaoke sounds like fun!! 

Michele- We got married in Sept. 2013 and did the same thing. It was hard enough getting everyone else gifts and we were just happy to be together. We did end up getting each other a small silly gift, but nothing over a few dollars. That is super exciting that you will be testing on Christmas! That would be the best present ever! I am so jealous you have short weeks...I am still debating on whether or not I want to work on the holidays. That holiday pay is so tempting! lol 

I am leaving early today! Woohoo! I love when I work enough hours so I can leave early on Friday...it makes it so much sweeter. lol :)


----------



## TTTTina

I'm a very shy person so karaoke is hard for me to do unless I'm feeling a bit tipsy. Lol


----------



## Jules8

I don't blame you! I would have to be way more than just tipsy. lol


----------



## Jules8

Happy Monday...ughhhhh! I hope everyone had a good weekend! 

Still no O, but I feel it coming so fingers crossed it is the next few days. If it comes this week there is still a possibility of a Christmas bfp..though I would also take new years or a random Tuesday as well. lol :)


----------



## MH5280

Happy Monday!!!! Boooo! Haha! I got almost all my Xmas shopping done! Just gotta get a few more things, me and hubs decided to just do stocking stuffers for each other. And I had to buy for all our nieces and nephews! Got our tree up! It was actually a good, but busy weekend! I wish I could have relaxed more! 

Yesterday was CD 12, and I was sooo in the mood all day! We BD'd twice! Morning and evening! I was even having sex dreams! Haha! I'm hoping that ups our chances!! Haha! Two more days of bd for us, tomorrow, (Tuesday), and Wednesday! Then I'm outta here! Colorado time! I'm so excited to see my family and friends! 
I don't have any O pains... So I hope these supplements are taming the pain... I found 1 OPK under my bathroom sink, I think I'm gonna take that tomorrow, since in the past I've O'd on cd14! Fx.


----------



## Luckybug

Sounds like such good signs.

Yay!

So exciting times!


----------



## Jules8

I haven't even started Christmas shopping yet. It is so stressful. lol I have 2 nieces, 7 nephews, my 2 brothers, their gf's, my dad, my dads gf, my mom, my husband, and my in-laws. Along with 2 gifts for work. I think I am doing a group gifts for each of my brothers family, but I haven't figured out what exactly.lol We did decorate our apt. though so at least it feels a little Christmasy. 

That is awesome you are BD crazy! lol Hopefully a super great fertile sign! I also am excited for you to go visit family, that will be a nice break for you. :) Fingers crossed for a bfp when you get back!


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug how ya feeling?! Your sign says morning sickness starts, have you had any?! 

I just think it's odd I haven't had any O pain. But I plan on using my last OPK I found tomorrow! To look for any sign of a positive! But at the same time, I don't wanna take it cuz I don't want to stress! I'm nervous it's not gonna stick! I think I'm use to seeing bfn's so that's all I've come to expect!


----------



## Luckybug

I've had pretty bad, sit there all day feeling nauseated won't allow myself to puke morning sickness. Which is bad for me because when I'm nauseated my eyes start watering, my nose starts running and it's like I have the flu! I look awful/feel miserable. At the same time I know it's a really good thing, it's really comforting to know my body is doing all the right things.

I was prescribed some zofran, but I'm hesitant to take it. Only if I really really really need it.

My husband says I look beautiful, but I feel so ugly. It makes me want to cry all the time. All the gross but wonderful things happening. I can't wait to be out of the first trimester so I can start to feel grateful again. (I hope) I feel like such a horrible person for not embracing all the things that are happening to me.

Oh, and my nipples are now sticky! Like, they stick to the inside of my bra and fuzz always finds them. I'm constantly feeling like I have something in my bra, but it's just my nipples being gross. :wacko: There's so many things that no one tells you can happen, but they do!

My first ultrasound is scheduled for the 29th, so I can't wait to get Christmas over with. Just two more weeks and six days.

Anyhow, I would take the not having O pain yet as a good sign, and not worry about it! Easier said than done though. You're doing all the right things, you're taking supplements and a vacation. I feel so positive for you. :)

Santa is going to miss our house this year. I'm not even going to bother wrapping anything, or putting up a tree. I just feel so bah-humbug!


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- Ughh!! That doesn't sound fun at all, but at least you know it's little bean getting nice and comfortable for their 9 month stay in your belly. :) Your hubby sounds sweet and encouraging through all of it.

Michele- I am anxious to see if your opk comes out positive. Fingers crossed it happens before you leave. Not having O pains is not that odd, some months I get it and some I don't. Not everyone feels it at all. 

I am having some weird twinging in my right side today. I am hoping O happens tomorrow so we can get one more bd in before it happens. I'm not sure though as I have not gotten a positive opk. I haven't taken one today yet so we will see what happens. I just want to stop stressing out about it! lol


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- I'm sorry! That doesn't sound so fun! I don't think it's bad of you for not feeling excited. A lot is changing. You'll be happy once you feel better and I'm sure after your ultra sound that will change your mind set as well! 

Jules- I totes forgot to take my OPK this morning! So I'm gonna try to remember to take it at my lunch break! I hope it's + !! I told my hubs this morning today and tomorrow are our last baby making days of this cycle, we gotta get it! He was excited and said "we got this"... God I sure hope so! 
So I made the mistake of telling my sister we were trying, I had some questions as to how long it took them to concieve their 2 children... Ugh! Bitch is mrs fertile mertle! So she asked about it yesterday and I said no luck yet, and she says "aw it will happen! It's not been that long and you can do it!"..... :growlmad: I know she's just trying help and be encouraging! But it just annoys me! Like 'you don't have this problem so don't say that!' Lol! (FYI- we don't have the closest relationship)


----------



## Jules8

That is super frustrating..some people think it is so easy! I kinda know how you feel with that! I had some questions about the charting and stuff like that so I told a friend because I know she is good with it. Biggest mistake everrr! She gave me a huge lecture about how bad of an idea she thinks it is for us try right now and she doesn't think my husband is ready for a child. blah blah blah. I was pretty angry. I told her that I didn't want a lecture, i just wanted some help. This is a decision that we made together and is something we feel we are ready for. Let's just say I have not went to her about advice again and decided to keep ttc to myself.
Back story: My husband has a history of depression and went through a rough time about 2 years ago that resulted in misusing the medication he was given. They basically gave him one that made it worse so he took more desperately trying to feel better. Since then he has been on no medication and sees a psychiatrist on a weekly basis. We put ttc off for a year just to make sure he was in a good place and felt ready to go forward.


----------



## TTTTina

Sorry Luckybug. I hope you feel better! I had a rough pregnancy too, and it didn't get better for me, so I'm hoping it does for you!!

I agree, that would frustrate me just the same. I am feeling discouraged again. Missed a day on my smep cuz of my discouraging feeling. My opk was negative anyway. I think I'm just going to quit trying for a couple months. We'll just have sex whenever so that way I won't be hopeful of a bfp. I'll continue to try for Christmas bfp but after I'm just gonna stop for a couple months. 

Sorry for that jules. If you guys are ready than you are ready no matter what anyone else says.


----------



## MH5280

Tina that makes me sad! But if you aren't feeling it, then it's best to not stress about it! I wish the best for you! It's hard work! Never thought it would be, but it really is! Just remember, we are here if you need to vent! Let it all out girl! Maybe that could help you feel a little bit better? Either way I'm still wishing all the best for you! 

Jules, OMG! Good friend or not, that is so rude to say!! She isn't in your home life! As long as you two have agreed it's the time for this, she should be happy that he is doing well and you guys can move forward!


----------



## TTTTina

I never would of thought how hard it would be. Never thought I may have secondary infertility, I'm just hoping that not the case but also don't have the heart to keep going on with hope only to have af arrive. I'll still be here cheering you guys on tho!!


----------



## Jules8

Tina- I am sorry you are having a rough time..this is definitely not an easy process emotionally. We are definitely here for ya whenever you need to let out your frustration. :) Have you thought about maybe talking to your lady doctor about some testing? They can at least do some blood work and check you out. It may ease your mind a bit. It is really hard to remember, but they say it can take up to a year so don't give up on hope even if you decide to take a more ntnp approach to it. Wishing you the best!!! 

It was definitely an eye opener of what kind of friend she is. She went through a lot of fertility treatments about a year ago and I was there every step of the way supporting her even though I thought it may not be the best option. They didn't work so she was really sad so I think me bringing up baby stuff may have spiked a jealousy nerve..but still.
Anywayzz.. I just took an opk. It was darker than I have gotten so far, but not quite positive. I think I am going to stop at the dollar store and grab a few of theirs just to compare. I need an eye break from these wondfos. I only have 15 left so it better hurry up already. That is only 7 or so days of testing and I wont be able to get more off amazon until next week.


----------



## MH5280

I took an OPK. Negative, but had a light line, so in hoping tomorrow is O day. But that was my only test!!!! So i just have to hope we get it!


----------



## Luckybug

Oh, Jules. The fact that your husband sought help and continues to willingly receive help says a lot about his personality. I would be only concerned if he didn't have some sort of treatment! He's going to be a good, emotionally stable father. Shame on her for even mentioning that, it's his choice, he feels ready, you don't know how long it will take, it's better to try sooner rather than later. It still takes your bun nine months to bake. I read up on temping, since I'm a mouth breather. I'd bought my basal body thermometer and everything! Apparently you can take your temperature vaginally (wouldn't use it for anything else after that) and it's really super accurate. I think it's soooo interesting. Charting in general to me seems fascinating.

Wondfos never seemed to get completely as dark as the control line for me. Even now with pregger tests, I'm seven weeks if I peed on one it wouldn't be darker than the control line. The only time I got a opk that was as dark as the control line, I was already pregnant. (peed on it to see if it was true that they go positive when you're preggers and it is)

Michele, opks for me were always an anomaly. I knew I had ovulated the chemical month, but they were always not as quite positive as I thought they would be? Sometimes super light the day before I O'd. Weird crap. I would trust my body more than any stick! You're on top of it this cycle.

Broke down crying at work, had my hubs bring me zofran and took it. I'm such a nausea wuss, I knew this would be the hardest part, but I can't help but feel guilty for taking something for it. The stress of work plus the sickness, and I was a mess in my office. Cashiers came in to talk to me about my schedule and quickly retreated. It would be hard to supervise a house plant right now, I feel so out of control of my emotions. I'm hoping this sad, hopeless feeling goes away soon. I feel so guilty for so many things right now, I'm happy, but I feel guilty that I'm not showing it enough! My poor little sweet husband is doing all he can for me. I don't know what else he can do. He even bought me hamburgers for dinner and had them waiting on me when I got home from work. Extra pickles and ketchup, just like I like em'. (yes I ate two, do not judge me, because I judged myself)

Have an appointment with a nutritionist tomorrow to help with my food issues. Hopefully she can give some good advise.


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug, if you want a more natural way to help ease nausea, try ginger! I hear so many people SWEAR by it! Either ginger candy's, or ginger tea! 
Don't be down on yourself! Eat 3 hamburgers!.... A hamburger actually sounds really good!! 

So after my - OPK and only have 2 nights to bd, I'm already counting myself out this month! GAAAH!!! I hate this process!!! But I'm still gonna stick with my BD schedule!


----------



## Luckybug

I've tried ginger everything! It works for a few minutes then I have wonderful ginger vomit. It burns coming out your nose. :(

The most natural thing that's helped me is peppermint tea, but I can only drink so much of that, a day. Zofran has helped, so much I'm so grateful for it.


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- I am so sorry you are having a rough time. :( Don't feel guilty about taking medicine to feel better or eating unhealthy. Your little one is going to grow to be healthy and strong despite having a few hamburgers here and there. :) Once your hormones start adjusting to the pregnancy it should start to get a little better. Doesn't help the fact you feel yucky now, but at least there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I worked in a daycare for 10 years and got the stomach bug every time it went around. The only thing that ever helped was popsicles...sounds odd but it would keep my mind off of the nausea and I knew I was getting some kind of liquid. I hope you start to feel better soon! 

Charting has been really interesting now that I got the hang of it...kinda.lol I am a super science nerd so I totally feel like I need to analyze everything. I think next month I may switch to vaginally to see the difference. I am not a brouth breather usually, but my when my nose is stuffy I do. 

Michele- Honestly I do not trust these opk's at all. Your doing great with all that bd going on so I think you will be fine! :)


----------



## MH5280

We BD'd last night... And to my surprise my hubby was with one to be like "ok baby makin time let's go!" Usually it's me telling him "ok let's go to bed now!" 
And right after when I was lying there, I starting having some cramps, and have felt some very mild ones today. When I did opk's I had cramps then O'd a few days later, but I've read that the best times are a few days before and day of O, so I'm really hoping these 2 days get it! But at the same time trying so hard not to think about it! 

Lol lucky bug- reading about your ginger vomit, totally made me gag! Ick! I'm sorry!!! Take those meds! I hate throwing up, not that anyone enjoys it! But it's like a fear for me I feel like, and I'm so sure in gonna be sooo sick when I get pregnant just because of that!


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I know you are going to be good this month! Don't stress and have fun on your vacation! 

I got the darkest line I have ever gotten on an opk today and having some slight cramping so fingers crossed I O tomorrow or Sat. I have said this before, but I am being positive! :) I told hubby we need lots of baby making in the next few days so we can get that Christmas bfp! lol


----------



## MH5280

Thanks Jules! We BD'd again last night! I hope it's enough! This trip should de-stress me! But then I'll still have 1 week of waiting when I get back :/


----------



## Luckybug

Keep yourself super busy and don't even think about it!

New book time!


----------



## MH5280

OMG I have been so emotional today! I like balled my eyes out earlier cuz I just totally miss being here in Colorado, and I want to move back sooo bad! I miss my family and friends so much. And I want to be around them all when I'm pregnant and have a child. And then I got all sad and teary eyed cuz I miss my husband and I wanna go home and be in my own bed! Haha! Ridic! 

I'm only on cd like... 17?? Maybe 18... I'm not even sure any more, I'd have to look at my calendar! But either way I still think it's too early for implantion. 

How's everyone else doing?!


----------



## Dannibelle

Hey there ladies. I'm 28 and new to the TTC scene (relative to others I'm sure). My we have been trying for over three months now. I,too, have recently moved away from family and am having a hard time thinking of what life with a child will be like without my known support system. How long has every one else here been trying?


----------



## Luckybug

Michele- It's never too early in pregnancy to have an overly dramatic emotional outburst. I 110% believe that as soon as my egglet had been fertilized it made me a less sane more forgetful person.

For example, lady with a kid skipped a bunch of kids who had been waiting patiently in line behind us to see the voice actor that voices Mario. (husband is a big nerd and had to get an autograph) Raged out on the lady, thought we were going to have a fight.

Hubs was like "Go honey Go!" He loves it when I'm feisty.

My fingers and eyes are crossed for you. <3


----------



## TTTTina

I am doing the same. Still discouraged. Wanted to try this month still but just never got around to bding so no Xmas bfp for me. Going to quit trying for a couple months, need a break from the disappointment of af showing up every month. I'll still be around tho. 

Hi danni! I have been trying for 5 months, this would of been my 6th if i felt more into it, but sadly didnt.


----------



## MH5280

I just feel like it's too early for implantion! Unless we got the spermies early! 

So my friend who's preg now, says "when you are, you'll just know".... Well I'm like how the hell do I know?! I've NEVER been preg! Idk what I'll feel like or act like! Well idk but I just feel like I am... Like idk why, maybe because I'm in my head and we took the fertility supps this cycle so I'm just so hopeful. I hope I'm right, but at the same time I feel like, no I can't be cuz it's never going to happen! 

And again crying today! Also kinda have felt neasous, but like just from being hungry... I miss my husband like crazy!!!! Tomorrow is my last full day here and then I fly out Tuesday morning.


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I hear that! It is really hard when people say that because I have felt that way every month we have been ttc. If I had something to compare it to then it would be a little easier, but I don't so it is hard to know what "that feeling" is. Sounds like you are having some signs so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I hope you are enjoying your trip! 

Luckybug- Good for you sticking up for those kids! I am not a confrontational at allll...it's an issue sometimes.lol 

Tina- I am sorry you are getting discouraged! I hope things get a little bit easier going forward. It is all so very stressful so I hope some time will help ease some of it for you. I hope you stick around tho! We would miss you! 

Dannibelle- Welcome! It can be hard being away from family, I know how that feels. Feel free to vent, ask questions, and join in on the craziness that is ttc. lol :)

My temps are confusing me due to me falling asleep on the couch and not knowing if my temps were up due to that or not. I also ran out of opk's on Sat, but they were super dark on Friday and Saturday so I am thinking O may have happened yesterday or today. I am going to grab a few cheepies at the dollar store just for the heck of it, but not buying anymore wondfo's..they have been way too confusing. We are also going to continue bding every other day until I get 3 high temps in a row.


----------



## Luckybug

Your lil' egg is fertilized it starts producing progesterone. It helps your uterus get ready for implantation. There's oestrogen too, so if you feel different it could be a good thing. It can implant anywhere between 4-12 days, but the average is 6.

What made me convinced (at least in my heart) is that I felt different. I just did, that's the reason why I came back, it was like I just knew. So, I firmly believe in intuition. Even if you don't get your bfp, your intuition may be right, you may have a chemical, or you may have an ovum that doesn't implant. I say, keep your optimism rolling!

Jules, wondfos are confusing. I can pee on one of their pregnancy tests now even though I'm 8 weeks and it'll still be light. It's ridiculous.

Tina, maybe not give up 100% do ntnp? Maybe taking the stress out of it will be better, throw away all the charts and not think about it? Hopefully relaxing will be the best thing for you.

Danni, Hi! Welcome to our lil' chat. :)


----------



## TTTTina

Yeah, we aren't going to try anymore, and If we feel like dtd at anytime we will. I'll probably still see when my phone apps say I am going to O and just try to bd around then but if it doesn't happen at those times I'll be fine since we are just doing whatever. My birthday is Feb so a bfp even not trying then would be the best present ever!


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- I sure hope I get that feeling soon! I am so ready to be done this ttc craziness and just get on with it already.lol

Tina- That would be an awesome birthday gift!! I am throwing some babydust your way..though I think luckybug needs to dump a truck load all over our thread! lol 

I officially got a positive opk!!! I think only you ladies know how exciting that is. I have had aches on my right side all day...some are sharp but not painful. I told hubby it is time to get our bd on! lol


----------



## MH5280

Ah! I hate that "I just felt different" then I start analyzing everything!!! Haha!! I just want to forget about it and let it play out! My boobs starting hurting this morning but that's normal AF sign for me. Ugh! PLEASE!!!! 
I'm back and forth on "yes I feel like I'm preg" and "don't get your hopes up, it's never gonna happen" I agree with you Jules, I'm so over this!


----------



## Luckybug

Jules- Yay!!! Positive OPKs are a good thing.

Michele-You gotta think positive. Keep taking your supplements and relax. I think it'll work out great. :)


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I have that same argument with myself a week before suspected af every single time. lol I just want to say yes, I know I am...however sometimes deep down I know it would be different if I actually was. How do people actually forget about it? I need some advice from those people. haha! 

Luckybug- Thank you!! 

I got my positive opk yesterday with pains and my temp went up today. I am praying so hard that I O'd so I can begin the TWW. Dunn dunnn dunnnn! :)


----------



## MH5280

Yay for you positive OPK!! I'm really trying to not think!!! I really wanna say "I'm totes preggo!" But then that little voice way in the back says, "hold on! Don't get too excited yet!" 
Still taking our supplements! This next week needs to hurry! Now I don't wanna wait until the 25th to test! If I have NO spotting, I'm testing as soon as I can! Maybe the 24th cuz I'm off work that day, and that would be 1 day late! Haha! 
I said to myself if I don't check my damn Ovia app everyday and baby bump every day, it will keep my mind more at ease! And it really has!!! I didn't even record when we bd! Usually we bd and I immediately log onto my Ovia and record it! Not this time! Idk what cycle day I'm on! Last I knew AF was due the 23rd. I am having some weird pelvic pains. And I do feel different! Like when you are so super hungry your body feels shakey. That's how I feel, and i don't think I could eat cuz I had a big lunch! And idk if it's cuz it's soo f-ing cold outside that I'm shakey from that! I just well shakey... But I'm not shaking... Last night was my first night back home from my trip! I hit my pillow and was OUT COLD! I always wake up to pee, and I didn't!! Now I'm ready for a nap! I'm so tired! I SO don't want to work anymore... All week! I just keep reminding myself I have 5 days off for the holiday!.... I really hate working! I'd much rather be a stay home wife! But until a baby comes I gotta work :( Haha!


----------



## Luckybug

I don't know how you don't test. It's always killed me.


----------



## MH5280

It totes kills me!!! But I think it's worse to see a bfn! But I feel like this time I just wanna test to see if I'm right!!!


----------



## MH5280

Ok So I just looked, cuz I have been paying much attention and stalking my Ovia app like I normally would, I'm on CD22... The past few days, but especially today I notice a lot more thick discharge! Which I've read is a good sign!! I wanted to take a bath tonight so I started it but then I got too hot and got out... After getting out I sat down and got a little dizzy. I drank some water and felt better! Hoping these are good! But I'm trying not to get my hopes up!! I don't think it will happen, so that's my mind set! I'm just looking too hard into things and doubting them right away. Hurry up Tuesday!!! If I'm not preg, I should start to have some spotting I'd say around Friday or Saturday! .. Sorry I'm like starting to get crazy now I feel like!!! :wacko: I looked, like did a due date estimator, IF I was, it said we would have conceived Dec 10! Which was totally the last day we BD'd! And we BD'd the day before that too!!!


----------



## Jules8

Michele- Ohhhhh those sound like good signs!!!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you that I can!! It kills me to wait, but I am with you with seeing bfn's. I always take one early then get mad at myself for doing it. lol 

I am pretty sure I am at 1 or 2dpo so I will def not know by Christmas, but late Christmas presents are fine with me too!!! We bd'd a lot more this cycle so I hoping it was enough. I am glad I have a busy schedule through next week...if not I may have gone crazy.


----------



## Luckybug

I'm so sick with the flu guys I ended up in the ER today.

Aside from telling me to force fluids, and there was nothing that they could do about it I also have bacterial vaginosis. I have no symptoms. :'( Apparently it's really common in pregnancy. I googled it and I feel so gross and so disgusting. I also have some pretty intense cramping and the dr said I was bleeding a little, but it was common and okay. I hadn't noticed any bleeding. :(

On the bright side, he did an intervaginal ultrasound and let my husband watch the screen so he got to see the heart beat. I'm so sick I could barely hold my head up so I said I was fine just seeing some still images. It's measuring at 7 weeks 6 days which is right around where it should be. My husband is so in love.

Because I'm so sick and the antibiotics for bv are so harsh I have to wait to be treated until I'm better. He said that the antibiotics can dehydrate you and since I'm already dehydrated and my blood pressure is so low it's better to wait. He said the risk of miscarriage was too much right now to attempt treatment. So I just feel so out of control, and all I can do is sit here and cry.

I'm off of work now until Sunday. I don't know how I could possibly be better by Sunday. Every part of my body aches. I'm trying not to worry but I just can't help it. :'(


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- I am so sorry you are not feeling good! That sounds very uncomfortable and scary. I hope you feel better soooon!!! I will say a prayer that everything heals up quickly for you!


----------



## caseyjo1122

Hello! I am looking for a TTC buddy to educate me and help me with all of this! Im not exactly sure how everything on this site works and the help would be so appreciated!!!


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- oh no!!! Rest and take care of yourself as much as you can! It's hard, but for try and stay hydrated!! I'll be praying for you! 

Jules- lots of bd'ing is good!!!! Fx for you too!!

Hi caseyjo! What sort of questions do you have? This is a great group of girls! And if this forum isn't helpful to you, there are a million others that I'm sure you will find the right one!

I keep getting random light headed-ness. I hope that's all good! I'd expect if AF was coming I'd have spotting any day now. I have been BEYOND exhausted! I just want to sleep! I'm sooo looking forward to Saturday to sleep in!!!


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I hear that! This has been the longest week of my life, all I want to do is sleep. I cant wait for next week for my 4 day weekend...still contemplating about Christmas Eve. I want to take off and I can, but hubby has to work and it is holiday pay so that is really tempting. lol


----------



## MH5280

OMG you guys! TGIF! I am SOOOOO tired! My eyes hurt and I just wanna have dinner and go to bed!... 3 nights in a row now, I've fallen asleep before we got around to dtd. I keep apologizing to hubby! I'm just beat! He wants to go out to dinner tonight, and I agree cuz I don't want to cook... But I also just wanna lay on the couch! Idk if I'm just catching up from my vaca or maybe I have an eggo!?! 

Anyone have any exciting plans this weekend?! Mine are to grocery shop! OMG you should see my list!!! It's ridic! Gotta clean and do laundry! Haha! It should be fun!


----------



## Luckybug

I still get random light headedness! My blood pressure has been super low since I got pregnant, so it might be a really good sign for you.

I hope so.

I'm feeling a little better from the flu today, but the-all-day sickness has picked up where it's left off. Baby does not like sinus drainage, and it's letting me know!

Hubs just told me to cry it out yesterday and get it out of my system, and I did, and I feel a little less hopeless now.

No dtd for me any time soon. Please live it up for me Jules! haha


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- I am glad you are feeling a little better..the sickness I think just comes with the territory. Hopefully it eases up as you get further along. Having a good cry sometimes is the best medicine! lol 

Michele- I am hoping those are good signs for you!!! When are you able to test?

My weekend is being spent working and Christmas shopping..I am dreading the mall. I am officially 3dpo..yay!!! I am not testing until the 31st.( New Years BFP?:))I had a temp dip on the day of positive opk and basically the same temp the day after, then temp went up and has stayed up. We did a lot of bding so I am hoping we caught it! It was kind of cool to see how it all worked out...I think I am getting the hang of the temp thing.lol I also checked cm and cv position for the first official time, that all lined up with everything else so I feel a little more confident even if no bfp.


----------



## TTTTina

Only exciting thing I am doing this weekend is going to the bar to watch the seahawks play!! Lol. Some game time and some glasses of wine will be good for me today. Been feeling super low and depressed lately.


----------



## MH5280

Tina that sounds like a great plan! Have fun and let loose!! Remember, any time you need to vent or anything, we are here! :hugs: 

Jules- AF is due Tuesday. So I'm think of testing Wednesday.... I really don't think she's coming!! :happydance: but still trying so hard not to get too excited! I'm not spotting, and usually I do! Today being 2 days before she's due, I fully expected some spotting... Fx!! I feel like I've maybe had some cramping, but it's NOT AF cramps, those are usually strong and these are more like "is that a cramp or just gas?!" Lol! I'm still so sleepy! I slept in til 9 this morning, got up and showered and then cleaned the house like mad woman, and then when I was done was sooo ready to nap! But my mom called! Lol! Everything seems to be good signs so far! But I'm totes nervous! I'm just waiting for some spotting to show up and crush my heart!... Like that's what I'm expecting more than a bfp.


----------



## Jules8

Tina- I hope you had some wine for me!! For some reason the only time I desire to drink is around the holidays.lol 

Michele- I can't wait to see if all of these signs point to bfp! So exciting!

Nothing to really report for me. I got all my Christmas shopping, except a few small things finished. I made everyone ornaments which turned out adorbs. I had a temp dip which I am unsure of. 4dpo it went down a little then again today, it makes me feel nervous. I know its not implantation..wayyy too early. I did get super nauseous last night, it really caught me by surprise and I was waiting for that run to the bathroom moment but it passed after a few minutes. I am telling myself it is way too early to start symptom spotting, I still have well over a week until I can test.


----------



## MH5280

Welp! I went to bathroom just to pee and I had some pink when I wiped. So with :AF: due tomorrow, I'm assuming she will be coming 

Onto cycle #6??? Ugh! This S*** is getting old! Sorry but it's just so devastating and depressing!!! Why can we not get preg??? :cry: :shrug: :growlmad:


----------



## Jules8

Michele- Im sorry..stupid af! :( I hope it isn't starting and just a fluke, I will keep my fingers crossed until it is confirmed. I think we are all getting a bit discouraged...this is supposed to be way easier! In health class they made me feel like if a boy touched me I would get pregnant, now months in I realize my health teachers were jerks!


----------



## TTTTina

It is very discouraging. I feel like there is something wrong with me and that's why I can't get pregnant. It sucks! Still debating if i want to try next month or not


----------



## MH5280

can we all get together with some wine and have a cry fest?!?! haha!


----------



## MH5280

I just read this article... wtf really?!?! I had to share! 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/we...cy-surprises/ss-BBh10Sv?ocid=DELLDHP#image=10


----------



## Jules8

I am totes down for a wine and cry fest!! haha 

I just want to punch something today...I won't, but I want to. My stupid temp went down again so I guess I have not ovulated yet. Meaning I am in for another extremely long cycle again. What the heck?! I am going to keep taking this Vitex because it can take up to 3 months to really work, but it is making me wonder if I am even ovulating at all and my stupid doctor won't get back to me about looking further into my hormone levels. I am trying really hard to be patient and relax, but why in the heck do my cycles decide to go crazy as soon as we start TTC...they weren't like this before. Ughhhh! Rant over for now. lol


----------



## MH5280

Jules are you going to start using opks?? im gonna go back to using those this time I think... and then we talked last night, and we're gonna try 5 days in a row, with O day in the middle. so I gotta look and figure out generally when that would be!


----------



## Jules8

That's the frustrating part..I am doing opk's. I got a positive opk, then a temp dip, then it went up for 3 days. After 3 days it started dipping again like I am ovulating. So I am thinking my body geared up then didn't actually ovulate and is now gearing up again. I was so excited it all happened exactly the way it should then it decides to go confusing on me. I would use the digital opk's but if I am ovulating anywhere from 10-40 dpo that would get super expensive.


----------



## MH5280

Yes! I don't blame you!!! I feel like I don't trust the others so I only use digi's and that's why I haven't every month cuz they are expensive! 

Well AF has yet to come. But I'm still sure she will. I haven't had spotting since yesterday but I did take a preg test this morning and got a bfn.... No shocker there! But I seriously had like 2 drops of pee! So I'm kind of wondering if that was even enough? I mean after spotting I really don't think I'm preg, I had some very mild cramps last night. Just UGH! If your gonna bleed, BLEED! Don't tease me and spot and then have nothing!!!!! B****!!!! Lol! Sorry!


----------



## Jules8

Lol! Drink a small glass of water before bed then take it as soon as you wake up. That or drink a glass of water and hold it for 4 hours in the afternoon. I hope either AF comes for you or you get your bfp! Is it normal for you to spot a few days before af? If it was implantation then it may still be very early to pick up on a test.


----------



## MH5280

I've ALWAYS had spotting before AF. Usually a lot more than this! Seriously its been nothing. I put in a tampon to sleep in, assuming I'd start... Just a little brown on the top, hardly anything at all. I think I'm going to wait and see what happens today, and try to test again tomorrow if nothing changes. I don't feel like I'm gonna start period either! I'm not bloated! I'm not crampy, maybe a little extra hungry, but that's it! Frustrating! 

We don't have much plans tees next few days, neither of us have family here! Which is ok, we actually are looking forward to some relaxing time off! But if I don't hear from you girls, I hope you all have a great holiday!!! Merry Christmas!!!.... I'll be around to update you all and see what's going on!!!


----------



## Jules8

I will be checking for updates even if it is just af! Enjoy yourself and relaxx!! :) We will be traveling to 3 different stated tomorrow so I am excited, but I hate driving. Its an hour and a half to Philly where the in-laws are, 45 minutes from there to my dad's in Delaware, then another 45 minutes to my brothers house where everyone else will be in Maryland, and then a little over an hour to get home. I need some flew powder like in Harry Potter!! lol


----------



## Luckybug

Pee in a cup and dip the test in it!

Use second morning urine, better than first morning urine. :)


----------



## MH5280

Good to know! Thanks Luckybug! I thought about testing tonight. Or tomorrow morning! I will try the cup!.... I don't think I have any plastic/fake cups... Just glass... I'd proly never want to use it again! Even after washing! Lol hmm. Today is cd29, which is longer than normal for me... Yesterday was supposed to be day 1.... 
Idk what's going on!!!! It's driving me CRAZY!!!


----------



## Luckybug

Don't be crazy be hopeful! I peed in an old soda bottle I'd cut in half!

I was never good at hitting the sticks. :3

Get a First Response Early Response.


----------



## MH5280

Pretty positive AF just showed. And I'm getting cramps....:cry: 

So now I'm awake and can't sleep, so many things running through my mind. I log into Facebook and the first thing I see is a friend announcing their Christmas present that they are due in July.... Resentful! Not even happy for them!!.... For a few reasons, she's cheated on him MULTIPLE times, and he knows it!.... Prime example of -why them and not me??? :shrug: 

Definitely very depressed right now.


----------



## Luckybug

Well, less spotting means your supplements are helping for sure.

But, let yourself be sad about it. You're allowed to be sad! Cry and pout and get it out of your system because if you don't you're going to be too stressed when you try next month.


----------



## MH5280

Ugh! Your so right lucky bug! I gotta get it out!!! Im sure I will!!!


----------



## TTTTina

Merry late Christmas! Lol. Sorry Michele for af :-(


----------



## Jules8

Hey there! I hope everyone had a great holiday weekend. :) 

Michele- I hope you are feeling better! AF sucks, but it will be your turn soon. :) You have a lot of support so keep your head up and remember that it may take some time, but that baby will be worth every second of stress you experienced while TTC. 

Nothing new to report, just waiting around to see what happens and trying not to stress out. The holidays were a good distraction and despite this cycle being just as confusing as the last one, I feel that I am more relaxed about it which is odd.


----------



## Afairchild5

Hello ladies,

I am so glad to have come across this website! My husband and I just got married in October 2014 but we have been together for six years. We are not going to TTC until Sept 2015 but I would love to be apart of this forum and vicariously live through yall since I wish we could start trying now! I am desperately searching for a full time job since we are waiting because of money and the fact that we want to be in a house first. 

It's good that we have some time though because I want to be able to lose weight before we really start trying and have my body in tip top shape. I did buy the book 'what to expect before you are expecting' so that i can get some good tips! 

best wishes to all of you! & i have had friends who tried for close to 7 months before they got pregnant! do not lose hope!!!! keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!

-Ally


----------



## MH5280

Hey ladies! Boooo Monday! 

So today I'm CD6, and I'm at the end of AF, having the left over spotting out (sorry that kinda sounds gross!) and while standing in the kitchen preparing dinner, I starting having some pain on my left side. Def ovary pain.... But I have 6 days til my predicted fertile window... And I feel like it's a bit early to have ovulation pain?!? :shrug: 
I'm planning on doing opk's, but I was gonna buy some later this week! And I like the digi's so it don't wanna start taking them now! That's a lot of tests and a lot of money! ... Maybe I should try the cheapies now... Ugh bodies are a crazy thing!


----------



## Luckybug

I would baby dance just to be safe tonight. Bodies are weird things!


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I got some digitals on Ebay for a really good price. I got 20 for $15 which is way less than everywhere else I saw. I got cheapies as well. I am going to do those until it gets dark or one that is questionable then use the digitals. I would start bding just in case tho. I had one month where I ovulated 3 days after af..weird but it happens. That or it is your body just settling after af. Either way you got this! 

Luckybug- How have you been feeling? I know you were struggling with a nasty sickness. 

Ally- Welcome to the craziness! My advice to someone waiting to try is to start tracking, temping if you are up to it. I wish I would have started sooner so I would have known more going in to it. I learned that it is never too early to start tracking and getting to know your body. That way when you are ready you dont have to go through trying to figure out when you ovulate or how everything works. You can also use ovulation tracking to prevent getting pregnant sooner than expected. 

I have no new news to report. I believe I ovulated, but who knows at this point.lol
I am just hoping we caught it!


----------



## MH5280

We did not bd last night. But I'm gonna pick up some opk's at my lunch break! Ima check out the cheapies and digi's! I should check eBay if we don't get a bfp this cycle! That's a great deal!!


----------



## Afairchild5

Thank you so much Jules, that's a really great idea! I honestly don't think I would have thought of that! You're definitely right, I think it will be good for me to know what's going on with my body before I start doing anything! I appreciate the advice! :)


----------



## Jules8

I was nervous about purchasing from ebay, but they came really fast and weren't expired. I used one just to make sure they weren't duds and it seemed fine. I am all about the affordable options. TTC is getting expensive! 

Your welcome Ally! I wish I had more advice prior to TTC..this whole process may have went a lot smoother so far. lol


----------



## MH5280

Took an OPK at lunch... Negative but a bit of a line there....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jules8

Happy New Years Eve!!! Anybody have plans? We are just spending the night at home with some champagne jello shots. lol I am hoping this new year brings us good health, happiness, and a bfp! I hope the same for all of you!


----------



## Afairchild5

Jules you are awesome! Seriously I just have to say that I am so impressed with how encouraging & uplifting you ladies are. I registered on The Bump a couple of nights ago and I got ripped apart by people. They were so negative & rude to me and I just couldn't believe it. So I just love this thread so much! I am hoping that 2015 is the year you all get preggers! Fingers crossed tightly! lol!

MH--I definitely see another line there. When my friend was pregnant her first test that she took had a faint line as well. She was REALLY early in her pregnancy.


----------



## MH5280

Afairchild5 said:


> Jules you are awesome! Seriously I just have to say that I am so impressed with how encouraging & uplifting you ladies are. I registered on The Bump a couple of nights ago and I got ripped apart by people. They were so negative & rude to me and I just couldn't believe it. So I just love this thread so much! I am hoping that 2015 is the year you all get preggers! Fingers crossed tightly! lol!
> 
> MH--I definitely see another line there. When my friend was pregnant her first test that she took had a faint line as well. She was REALLY early in her pregnancy.

Thank you!!! I sure wish that was a pregnancy test! But that was just an ovulation test!.... Which reminds me I need to take another today!.... See! I'm so relaxed about it I forget ;) haha! Yea right! Just too busy! 
Well welcome!! I see you're waiting to try! Take Jules advice, it is great! Stay in tune with your body! This thread is a lovely bunch of girls!!! I've joined others and ended up leaving cuz I just didn't connect. I love these girls! 

Anyone have any plans for NYE?! Not us! We are just gonna chill.... WE are "old" and boring married couple!... But I like it! My New Years resolution is to MAKE a baby!!! Haha! We've gotten PLENTY of practice in, we should be pros by now right!?! .... Apparently not! 2015 IS our year girls!


----------



## Afairchild5

Oh my gosh, I am such a dope! lol that's great that you are ovulating tho! Thank you ladies for being so kind! I am definitely going to take all the advice I can get! Definitely wishing my husband and I didn't have to wait but it is for the best! 

I love following these threads though! I was reading through and I just LOVE seeing other people's excitement! I totally think 2015 is yalls year! :) can't wait to see when one of you do get a BFP! :D

my husband is a police officer so he works all night tonight so it's just me! but i hope everyone else has a great nye and that you all conceive tonight ;) lol!


----------



## Jules8

Thank you! TTC is too stressful to be mean to one another. Support is more important! A lot of people don't have other that are close to them that can truly understand. 
Ally- My huband and I waited to try until a year after we were married, which was back in September. We waited until we were secure in our jobs and caught up on bills. I am soooooo glad we waited, we had some rough spots related to money and our old apartment. We would not have been able to get back on our feet if we had a child to take of as well. I just wish it wasn't so hard now that we are ready, but we are staying positive! P.S.- Soak up some warm sunshine for me! It is so cold here that my hands went numb just walking to my car.lol 
Michele- You are not an old married couple! lol We have had way more fun staying in and getting tipsy rather than going out. It is so overrated after the age of 21. :)


----------



## MH5280

It's totally overrated!! OMG we went to dinner it's BRUTALLY cold out!... Came home and came straight into our warm bed and are watching the NYE shows! Lol ... Yes! We are that cool!!! I'm so exhausted from work and our friends are all sick! I don't mind at all!!! I'm warm and happy!!! :) 
Took an OPK today.. Negative.


----------



## Jules8

Happy 2015! Whoop Whoop! We had a few jello shots then fell asleep around 10. We woke up just as the ball was about to drop then went to bed around 12:30. I totes can't handle drinking like I used to, I still feel gross. lol 

You just finished af so it should be getting darker in the next few days. :)


----------



## MH5280

Happy New Year!!!! I made it til 10:30! OMG I know what ya mean! I can not drink like I use to! One drink and I'm usually good! When I was younger I'd have like 5+! Lol! OPK today was darker! BD'd! Woot! 2015 has to be a lucky year!! I'm hopeful.... Until we get to the TWW and then I probably won't be! Haha! After we dtd, my hubby grabbed a pillow to prop up my bottom and said "get those babies up there!" Haha! Fx! I'm trying to stay out of my Ovia app so I don't stress about what day it is! Just opk's and bd as needed! Hopefully we can get a lot in! That's my plan! 

Luckybug- how was your new year and how are you feeling?! 
Tina- how was your new year?!?! I hope you were able to enjoy yourself!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm feeling so much better!

A lil' morning sickness, but other than that nothing much else.

Had a doctor appointment Monday and got to see the lil' wiggler. I was super surprised at how much he/she moved! My husband is always moving though and can't sit still so I guess it's to be expected.

I can't wait to find out what it is.
 



Attached Files:







baby!!!!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MH5280

Aaaah! Luckybug!!! I got so excited to see your pic!! YAY!!!! Baby bug! ;) so exciting!!! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## TTTTina

New years I went to shs cuzins party for a bit then left and went to the bar with my dh and my aunt for the ball dropping. I got a gooooood buzz going on lol. I was able to enjoy myself and had a good time. I'm not as depressed right now so tonight me and dh are starting smep since it's day 8 in my cylce. I'm hoping it's the month for us, I'm really tired of getting af and being discouraged. Glad all your nye was great!!! Here's to 2015 being our years to get that BFP!


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- Awwww..look at the little bean! Do you have any guesses on boy or girl? :)

Tina- I'm glad you had a good New Years and are feeling a bit better! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Afairchild5

Glad you all had a good new years! Jules, I so wish that I could soak up some warm sunshine for you! I can't believe it but it's been SO cold this week! Well...our so cold here is probably warm for you in PA lol but it's 48 degrees here right now! Was in the 20's this morning! The high Thursday is 43 and the low is 34! I am ready for my warm weather to be back! haha!

anyways, hoping that you all BFP's soon! i really am! i love coming on here and seeing people get them! you ladies certainly deserve them! :D


----------



## Jules8

Our weather is insanity around here. lol Saturday it was in the 30's and snowed huuuge snowflakes while sleeting at the same time, yesterday it was in the 50's and rainy, then today it is in the 20's and sunny. The rest of the week is supposed to be in the teens and snowy...ughhhhh. 

Hubby wants to move somewhere warm all year round, but I couldn't move that far away from family. We live about an hour and a half from each set of parents, which is already further than what I would prefer. lol


----------



## Afairchild5

Oh I completely understand!! I couldn't move away from my family either! Both sets of our parents live here and are very close and I love it! Luckily we both love Texas! I actually have a lot of family that lives in PA...my dad is from Donora and he HATES the cold weather and moved down here before I was born and complains whenever it gets cold here! haha 
I would be ok with it being cold if it at least snowed since I have never gotten to really see snow before! Otherwise I definitely want my warm weather back immediately! lol!


----------



## dogmom531

Hey guys you seem like quite the supportive group  I'm 24 DH is 25 and were TTC #1 we've been trying since July. No luck so far, just got AF today and feelin kinda down about it :/ ugh guess its the start of the next cycle at least. This month I'm going to try opks.


----------



## MH5280

Dog mom- I understand getting discouraged! I get that way every month!! What all have you guys been trying? 

Ugh ladies! Illinois is THE WORST place ever!! Today was 3 for a high, with the windchill it was -15!!! And it's gonna be that way til like Friday, then we finally get up to the 20's!!! I miss Colorado! Everyone thinks it's just as cold and snowy as illinois... UUMM HELL NO IT IS NOT!! Colorado has SUN!! And the the snow melts so fast! All people hear about Colorado weather is the mountain weather! Hubby's job is getting us moved back out there!!! But we talked and decided it'd probably be best to wait til April to move, instead of trying to drive 16+ hours in the winter! Ugh! I wanna go HOME so bad! Especially once I'm actually preggo!! But that's something to look forward to!! 

Our bd-ing has been going VERY well so far! Still no positive opk, but these cheapies SUCK! I do not like them!!! The results are difficult. I don't think I'll buy them again, I'll go back to digi's next month!!


----------



## MH5280

I think I finally got a positive OPK!!! What do you girls think?! I haven't been charting this cycle, cuz I feel like that stresses me out! But I did go in and log this OPK+ so I can refer back to it if I need to! We've jut been bd-ing as we want... Which has been almost everyday... I honestly haven't even been truly thinking to hard about remember when, just doing it! I'd say I'm relaxed! Fx!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jules8

Ally- I have family in Houston, they love it there. I went to visit for two weeks back when I was a teenager. We went to a game in the dome and went to Galveston our first week. I don't remember the second week tho because I had strept extremely bad. When we came home I had to get an emergency tonsilectimy, my one brother had sun poisoning, and my other brother had jiggers and red ant bites. Our doctor suggested us not go back. lol 
I am from Delaware and my hubby is from Philly. When we decided to move in together we picked Lancaster because it was affordable and an even amount of distance to both families. I really do love it out here, the country is beautiful and the Amish are very interesting. I just hate the cold and snow in general, it is snowing today and took two and a half hours to get to work today! Next time I will send it your way! lol 

Dogmom- Welcome! We all surely know how difficult it is to get bfn's month after month, but it always feels better to let it out to people who understand! :) Good luck with a fresh new cycle and a new year! 

Michele- Don't take this the wrong way but Illinois is one place not on my list of places to visit. It seems like such a busy, gloomy place.lol I hope you get to go back to Colorado soon! I can't wait to get out there in June. 

That looks positive to me! Yay!!!


----------



## MH5280

Oh god! No! I don't take that the wrong way! This is the worst place ever!!! Miserable! Thankfully we are about an hour from Chicago so it's not too busy or city feeling, but gloomy it is!!! The sun is out today, but you wouldn't know it! It's still below 0!!! How does that happen! I keep telling hubby I'll just fly out to Colorado and he can come when he's ready!.... But I could never leave him! Haha!


----------



## Jules8

Oh, update on me: I am 10dpo I think? FF changed it 3 times already so I can't keep up w it. My boobs have been achy here and there, increased ewcm, and tired..which all point to af on her way soon. It is so weird that I get all my symptoms a week before I actually have af then all I get w af is normal cramps. I am getting antsy to test just to test but I have none at home so I will just keep avoiding Walmart for that reason. lol


----------



## Jules8

That sun did that to me yesterday!!! I woke up and saw the sun so I thought it wouldn't be too cold..nope, it was freeezing! Its like finding an almost empty water bottle in the desert! lol


----------



## RedMama1214

Hi All I'm New to This, Well I've Been Watching For a While Now, But I'm Finally Ready to Post and I'm Looking For a Buddy! My Fiancé and I Have Been TTC For a Year Next Month, Although We Never Really Used Contraceptive. I Am Currently 11 dpo and Fc This is Our Cycle.


----------



## TTTTina

Fx'd for you redmama! This is a good group of buddies to be talking to!


----------



## RedMama1214

TTTTina said:


> Fx'd for you redmama! This is a good group of buddies to be talking to!

Thanks So Much TTTTina! I Really Like This Sight Everyone is So Supportive and I Don't Have That Right Now With Friends or Family. Thank You For Welcoming Me :)


----------



## Luckybug

That's definitely a positive opk!

Jules, fertility friend needs to get it together, haha.

I really want a girl, my husband really wants a boy, but neither of us is going to be disappointed. I really just want an uncomplicated pregnancy.

I'm starting to get my energy back, and I bought a doppler so now I can skype with my daddy and he can hear the heartbeat. Oh, it makes me cry! (in a good way)

Hubs found out he may get deployed shortly after baby bug is born. :( That's okay though, we're probably going to be hiring a nanny to help me while he's gone, so I can keep working too. I really hope I can continue to work.


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- that's the sweetest thing! I bet your dad will cry too!!! 

Welcome redmama! We are here for ya! I've joined... Or tried to join other threads, but have only stuck with this one! I love these girls! They are awesome! Fx for you!


----------



## dogmom531

MH5280- thanks  feeling better about it today. Your I'll def looks positive I hope it works out for you this cycle! I haven't tried them yet, just kind of BD every couple days but Im trying them out this cycle for sure!

Jules8- thank you! Same to you! I see you live in PA, I live in Pittsburgh  im enjoying the snow currently haha


----------



## RedMama1214

MH5280 said:


> Luckybug- that's the sweetest thing! I bet your dad will cry too!!!
> 
> Welcome redmama! We are here for ya! I've joined... Or tried to join other threads, but have only stuck with this one! I love these girls! They are awesome! Fx for you!

Thanks So Much Luckybug :) Okay Can Anybody Help Me Out? I Took a Nap While My Fiancé Was at Work and Didn't Wake Until He Got Home. When I Did I Noticed My Gums Were Swollen and He Said They Were Bleeding. This Has Never Happened to Me I Have Heard Bleeding Gums Can Be an Early Symptom But Idk. Thanks


----------



## TTTTina

RedMama1214 said:


> MH5280 said:
> 
> 
> Luckybug- that's the sweetest thing! I bet your dad will cry too!!!
> 
> Welcome redmama! We are here for ya! I've joined... Or tried to join other threads, but have only stuck with this one! I love these girls! They are awesome! Fx for you!
> 
> Thanks So Much Luckybug :) Okay Can Anybody Help Me Out? I Took a Nap While My Fiancé Was at Work and Didn't Wake Until He Got Home. When I Did I Noticed My Gums Were Swollen and He Said They Were Bleeding. This Has Never Happened to Me I Have Heard Bleeding Gums Can Be an Early Symptom But Idk. ThanksClick to expand...

Yes, swollen and bleeding gums can be a sign! Not a fun one, but one! I had that happen to me, but it didn't happen till the 4th month for me


----------



## MH5280

Morning ladies!.... I'm so bummed! I'm sick! So we didn't bd last night, I took another OPK this morning, it was a lot darker than yesterday even! I'm hoping we can get it in tonight! I'm feeling better.... Any advice? Last night I had horrible dierrhea and thought I was going to vomit... I took Imodium and it helped but now I have like gas cramps and I can't fart or poop!... Lmfao! So ridic I know! But it totally sucks! Idk what to do!!! I want to fix this so I'm into bd tonight! I don't wanna just do it cuz we have to.... :(


----------



## Jules8

So af showed her stupid face for me this morning...boy is she ugly! lol I let myself be bummed for 5 minutes then thought about the positive things I got from this cycle. The positives: I checked my cervix for the entire cycle(interesting stuff), I got a positive OPK, started taking Vitex, shorter cycle than last, we did a lot more bd, I have stuck with temping, and I found more time to relax. On to cycle #3!!

redmama- Welcome! Fingers crossed for you, hopefully that is a good sign for you! 

dogmom- Woohoo Pittsburg! lol My husband and I have good friends there and visited about a year ago..we are planning another trip in the spring or summer. Its a fun place! We are about 4ish hours away so its not too bad..tho I despise the PA Turnpike! lol 

Luckybug- I am sorry your husband may be deployed....that must be really hard. I have a lot of respect for you guys! I am making my own prediction just because. lol I am thinking boy! I have no reason why, that is just my Julie sense guess. :)

Michele- Oh no! Stomach bugs are seriously the worst! I wish I knew how to get rid of it other than the normal imodium, tums, or pepto. Popsicles and gatorade are usually my go to food items.lol I hope you feel better!!!!


----------



## MH5280

that's what ive been doing! on the bright side, I don't have to go out in -25 weather!!! 

Im sorry AF showed... I hate her! she is one evil lady! FX for cycle 3!! you're still getting used to your body and like you said have found all these positive things, and can be so in tune with your body now! that's exciting!!


----------



## Afairchild5

jules- oh my gosh!!! i would never come back to houston again if i were you as well! lol. it's supposed to be freezing here tomorrow and i'm just over it. lol i had a job interview this morning and my feet were SO COLD b/c i just have tennis shoes & sandals & i went with the sandals and i was like grrrrr....it's supposed to be warm here lol. i'm sorry you got AF. i'm going to my gyno next wednesday for a check up and to see when i should get my BC out if me and husband start trying in september. NOT looking forward to having AF again. my cramps are horrendous without BC. 

mh sorry you are sick :(...i hate that so much! hoping you can get it on tonight lol! good luck!


----------



## Jules8

Haha! I would still visit again tho! My relatives out there are awesome and I didn't get the whole experience because I was sick.:( 

Going off BC can be a nightmare for some, but I didn't have much of an issue. My cycles just back to being long and irregular, but I went on it due to that so it wasn't something I was surprised about. I do miss how nice it made my skin and how light af was.lol I hope everything went well at your interview! Fingers crossed you find an awesome job! :)


----------



## dogmom531

Afairchild5- I totally feel your pain. Since I've been off BC my body is a wreck lol cramps, breakouts,heavy flow, ugh the worst! I can't wait for it to go away for nine months hopefully soon lol

Jules8- sorry to hear about AF, I'm in the same boat. We gotta just stay positive and start a clean slate with a whole new cycle. Hopefully this is the one! The pa turnpike is a total b haha I've always wanted to travel to your side of the state but haven't made it yet. We have fam in philly so hopefully well make it out that way soon!


----------



## RedMama1214

Jules8 said:


> So af showed her stupid face for me this morning...boy is she ugly! lol I let myself be bummed for 5 minutes then thought about the positive things I got from this cycle. The positives: I checked my cervix for the entire cycle(interesting stuff), I got a positive OPK, started taking Vitex, shorter cycle than last, we did a lot more bd, I have stuck with temping, and I found more time to relax. On to cycle #3!!
> 
> redmama- Welcome! Fingers crossed for you, hopefully that is a good sign for you!
> 
> dogmom- Woohoo Pittsburg! lol My husband and I have good friends there and visited about a year ago..we are planning another trip in the spring or summer. Its a fun place! We are about 4ish hours away so its not too bad..tho I despise the PA Turnpike! lol
> 
> Luckybug- I am sorry your husband may be deployed....that must be really hard. I have a lot of respect for you guys! I am making my own prediction just because. lol I am thinking boy! I have no reason why, that is just my Julie sense guess. :)
> 
> Michele- Oh no! Stomach bugs are seriously the worst! I wish I knew how to get rid of it other than the normal imodium, tums, or pepto. Popsicles and gatorade are usually my go to food items.lol I hope you feel better!!!!

*Hugs I'm So Sorry to Hear The Wicked Witch Showed Her Ugly Face Fx For Next Cycle For You! Hopefully All Signs Are Good Here I Am 14 dpo & Still No Sign of The Skunk Not Even The Usual Feeling She's Coming. I'm Also Usually 2 to a Day Early Very Rarely Late So Really Hoping This is a Good Sign I Kind of Have That Feeling This is it But I Don't Want to Get My hopes Up to Be Let Down So I'll Be Waiting a Few More Days to Test But I'll Def Keep You Ladies Posted *BabyDustx1,000, 000 to Us All!


----------



## RedMama1214

P.S. Keep Your Heads Up Ladies I Have Been Trying For a Year Now, Been Off The Depo For 4 Years Now and I Only Had One Round (Man It Worked For Me) lol I Had No Af The Entire 3 Months. IMO It Kind of Messed Up My Cycle and Only in Recent Months Has it Returned Sort of Normal.


----------



## Afairchild5

Thanks so much Jules for the good luck! I think my interview went pretty dang well! If they hire me she said I will probably hear something next week so I am super impatient but if I got this job this would be a big step towards us TTC! So fingers and toes are crossed haha!
dogmom531- I totally feel you girl! It's HORRIBLE! I get the horrendous cramps and everything just like that! Hoping you get pregnant asap!

Along with the rest of you!! :D:D


----------



## Afairchild5

Just wanted to pop in and say that I finally bought the book "what to expect before expecting". It's REALLY helpful and has tips about almost everything it seems like. All of you hear sound like you are doing everything right but if you ever have a question about something that's in this book let me know! It goes down to how much caffeine you should have when TTC to what meds to take to how guys should try not to take hot baths/get in hot tubs bc it overheats testicles. Lol so much stuff I would have never thought about. 
:)


----------



## Jules8

Hey ladies! I am sorry I have been away for a few days. I have literally had the worst few days ever. It is such a defeating feeling when things are going well and it feels like a hammer just comes down to smash it. 

Friday I had a really rough day at work. I have so much piled on me and my boss is being unrealistic about how much time she gives me to finish..so of course I wasn't able to finish it all so I was just stressed. Then my husband tells me his work let him go..they did a big job cut and since he has not been there for a year he was one of them and not even able to collect unemployment. Then he ended up in the hospital with stomach issues. Then I spent the day yesterday listening to my friend complain about how horrible people/life/everything is for her. (her life is not in the least horrible). I am just exhausted..completely drained. I am staying positive and moving forward. I am praying he can find something quickly and we can get back on track. I am keeping my head up and we both decided that we do not want to stop TTC because it could be a while the way we are going anyway. I just need some good thoughts and prayers! Good news is af made her way out and on to cycle #3! 

afairchild- I didn't even think of getting that book prior to being pregnant. It sounds like some good info!

redmama- any sign of af? 

I hope everyone else had a better weekend! Have a great Monday!!


----------



## TTTTina

Sorry to hear that jules! Fxd you'll get your bfp this cycle!! Fxd your hubby finds work asap!! 

My weekend was good. Hung out with a friend I hadn't seen in forever on Friday night, she's just about 40 weeks pregnant tho, with her 2nd and I'm so envious! I just think she didn't even try and she got pregnant and I'm trying and it's not happening for me. Saturday I went to a nice sports bar here and watched the seahawk game. I don't know how all of you are with football but I'm hoping we make it to the super bowl again! Lol.


----------



## Afairchild5

Jules8 said:


> Hey ladies! I am sorry I have been away for a few days. I have literally had the worst few days ever. It is such a defeating feeling when things are going well and it feels like a hammer just comes down to smash it.
> 
> Friday I had a really rough day at work. I have so much piled on me and my boss is being unrealistic about how much time she gives me to finish..so of course I wasn't able to finish it all so I was just stressed. Then my husband tells me his work let him go..they did a big job cut and since he has not been there for a year he was one of them and not even able to collect unemployment. Then he ended up in the hospital with stomach issues. Then I spent the day yesterday listening to my friend complain about how horrible people/life/everything is for her. (her life is not in the least horrible). I am just exhausted..completely drained. I am staying positive and moving forward. I am praying he can find something quickly and we can get back on track. I am keeping my head up and we both decided that we do not want to stop TTC because it could be a while the way we are going anyway. I just need some good thoughts and prayers! Good news is af made her way out and on to cycle #3!
> 
> afairchild- I didn't even think of getting that book prior to being pregnant. It sounds like some good info!
> 
> redmama- any sign of af?
> 
> I hope everyone else had a better weekend! Have a great Monday!!


Oh Jules I am so sorry :(. That does sound like a very rough couple of days but I think it's great how you are still able to think positively! I will be keeping you and your husband in my prayers! That he finds a job very quickly and that your BFP is not far at all behind that! It's never easy hanging out with a friend like that...it can be really mentally draining. I know how you feel when it comes to that. Hoping that everything turns around for you and this week is excellent! Prayers and best wishes headed your way!

That book does have really good info but I think it also gives me more anxiety about things too lol. It is so specific about things and I'm like geez how does anyone get pregnant? Oh well. I just found out today that I got the job I interviewed for! I'm so ecstatic! Nervous to tell my work tomorrow but I know that this is what's best for me! :D

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MH5280

Tina- GO PATRIOTS! Haha! I'm a Broncos fan, but this season wasn't great! Hubby is a NE fan, so that's my 2nd team! My brother in law is from Washington so he's a huge Seahawks fan too! We are hoping for a patriot/Seahawk Super Bowl! 

My weekend was ok! I've still been a bit sick. I think I'm finally better but I worked today and OMG I'm just dead! I just wanna go to bed NOW! And it's only 5pm! Although I could not sleep last night and ended up with like 4 hours of sleep! 

Jules I'm sorry about your husband! This whole process is so ridic stressful! It takes a toll! 

So I don't even know what CD I'm on or dpo I am... Not even charting this cycle. I'm sure I'm out as I was sick and we didn't bd much when I O'd... Although I made sure to bd the 2 days I got a positive OPK. I'm done, I'm over it! Hubby and I talked, and I think I'm gonna go to the drs after this period ends... I still have like a week and a half for AF to show.


----------



## TTTTina

Haha. Hawks allllll the waaaay lol. One of my friends I'm going to watch the game with on sunday is a packer fan, if they win I'll never hear the end of it so go hawks!!! Haha. Man the Broncos didn't even give us a run for our money last year at the super bowl lol.


----------



## Jules8

I am gonna get burned but I am an Eagles fan! Delaware doesn't have a football team so I have to go with Philadelphia! lol Second is the Steelers of course! I don't watch it all the time, but I lived in a very football oriented house growing up so I get in the spirit. 

BTW: Thank you guys for the support, it has been stressful but I am not letting it bring me down. That just isn't me! Just a test to make us stronger is how I see the bumps in the road. :)

afairchild- Congrats on the new job!!! How exciting! That is just one step closer to TTC!! :)

Michele- I am glad your feeling a bit better. You got bd in when you had a positive opk so you are def covered! They say that getting sick can sometimes increase chances...not sure how viable that is but hey if it gives some hope why not! 

I am not using opk's at all this cycle, just temping and bding when we feel like it. We don't want to stop trying, but we also have some other things we need to focus on right now. It kind of feels nice to let go of some control! lol


----------



## MH5280

Jules that's good to relax a bit and not be "on a bd schedule"! 

Ugh! The Broncos... Well they are cleaning house now! Last years Super Bowl was awful! Haha!


----------



## dogmom531

Jules im sorry to hear about your crappy weekend ): everything's gonna work out I'm sure! I really hope things get better quick for you. 

Mh5280 I'm a broncos fan too! I live in Pittsburgh so steelers are my number one buttttt Peyton Manning is my favorite person of all time so of course I love Denver haha too bad they lost D:

Congrats on the new job afairchild5!


----------



## TTTTina

Just thought id bring some laughs. Well it made me laugh lol.
 



Attached Files:







f26e0d09c9091e9d43a19917b048bc47.jpg
File size: 119.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jules8

Tina- Hahahahaha! Those pictures are great!!! It really captions how I feel. 

I was listening to the radio and one of the guys on there announced that his wife was pregnant. He was talking about how they knew the exact day it happened and it worked the first month. Must be nice to know the exact day you need to have sex and it work the first time!


----------



## MH5280

OMG Tina I love that! I'm so sick of people's stories! "We had sex 5 days in a row and got it the first month" "I just had sex the day I had a positive opk" "it'll happen I promise"..... STOP! All of you! It clearly isn't happening!!! So quite rubbing it in my face! Lol! 

So ladies, I'm nervous, but I think after AF shows, cuz I know she will, she always does, I'm gonna try and see a dr, see if we can figure out what's going on here.... I so don't want to go! I need to build up enough courage and call tho!!


----------



## Jules8

Seeing a doctor is scary. But if there is something (hopefully not) it is always better to know now then down the road. I would start at your gynecologist and just get a normal check up, they may be able to refer you somewhere if needed.

I wish it was so much easier!


----------



## dogmom531

Def true ^ and most likely everything will be fine. Im sure the anxiety of going to the doctor must suck though. I don't even like going when its just a check up ): you just gotta do it. You'll feel better when you get it over with!


----------



## MH5280

I keep going back and forth if I wanna go to the dr or not, but I should, even just a check, it's a start that could help us.


----------



## MH5280

We went to dinner Friday night. And had talked about ttc, and my husband said that he does want a baby, but right now it's not high on his priority list. His biggest concern is gettig us back to Denver and keeping his job. His job really isn't at steak but that's the best way to get us back to Denver. Other wise we'd be moving back both jobless. And right now they are writing up the proposal to open a Denver office. So I said, it's not really fair for me that ttc IS #1 on my priority list, and not his. So maybe I should get on the same page. We can still just do it when we want, and if it happens great if not ok... And then pick back up on actually ttc once we get moved back home. I hate that, but it makes most sense. I'll still make a dr appt just to get checked out. And then we can NTNP, maybe that will work better for us.. :(


----------



## Jules8

Michele- That is where we are at the moment and I am kind of glad to be ntnp again. I am still temping, but since I have been all over the place with my cycles it is really only helpful at the end of my cycle. 

It is so hard to be patient, but it will all work out exactly the way it's supposed to! Whether it is now or a year down the road your baby will be completely loved and cared for. :)

I hope everyone had a good weekend! 
I went to my cousins wedding and had more alcohol in a few hours than I have had in like 2 years . (granted we only drink 2-3 times a year if that) lol It was really nice to get out of town and take our minds off things. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MH5280

I'm upset, but excited at the same time... Like I'm hoping it will relieve a lot of stress! But totally sucks cuz I want it so bad! 

Other wise my weekend was great! We went to an indoor golf/bar place, it's like bowling, but you golf, it was nice to be out! 

Sounds like you had fun!! I love weddings!


----------



## TTTTina

I feel like crap today. I have a stupid cold and I'm hungover lol. Drank too much watching the hawk game and then too much after lol. Superbowl here we come again!


----------



## Jules8

Yeah, patience is one of those easier said than done things. lol It's like our motherly instinct kicks in the moment we decide to have children and we just want them here so we can take care of them. 

That sounds like a really cool place! I love golfing..sometimes.lol It's only fun with the right people, I went with my dad once and wanted to scream the whole time. 

I had a ton of fun! I felt so bad for the bride tho, she fell on the intro coming into the reception and hurt her knee so she didn't get to do their first dance or anything! She stayed the whole time then went to teh ER the next day. Here to come find out she tore her MCL on top of a sprained knee..ouch!! 

The end of that game was intense! My brother wanted the seehawks and my uncle wanted green bay..it was especially tense once it went into sudden death OT. I am not a Patriots fan so I will be rooting for the Seahawks in the super bowl I suppose. lol


----------



## MH5280

oh my goodness! poor Bride!! that's terrible!!! 

I cant believe there are two of you routing for the hawks.... my WHOLE family is rooting for them, except me and my husband... and of course my husbands family! haha! I really don't want the seahawks to win again!!! just cause the whole team, minus Russell Wilson are all Cocky A-holes! haha! .... Tina don't hate me! :) I still love you... just not your team!


----------



## TTTTina

Haha. They are cocky I'll give you that. I love Russell tho. Yeah the last 4 mins were intense....we played sucky yesterday lol. Our team is a fighter tho, fight till the end whether we suck or not lol. We got lucky winning that coin toss. If we play like we did yesterday at the super bowl we will not win.


----------



## TTTTina

Yes please
 



Attached Files:







ttc-meme.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MH5280

Haha! That's awesome! But that girls is so creepy! Haha!


----------



## TTTTina

Lol, she is. I love it! Haha


----------



## Luckybug

Hey guys! Just checking in with you!

Michele, I think you should definitely go now! If anything it might make you less worried about everything.

:( Oh, Jules. That's sad news about your hubs job. But you know what? He was looking for a job when he found that one and he'll be able to find another one I'm sure!!!

Tina, the overly sensitive girlfriend pictures never cease to amaze me. :3

My lil' nugget is doing pretty awesome. Had another ultrasound for early genetic screening and it would hardly hold still enough to get any decent pictures. I'm so in love it's crazy.

Morning sickness is completely gone now, I don't think I want another child simply for the fact that morning sickness was so terrible for me. I never want to repeat it. It's super awful.


----------



## TTTTina

They are funny lol.

Morning sickness for me was awful too. I had lost weight because I threw up every day for about 5 months then the rest of my pregnancy I could barely eat I felt so sick. Morning sickness is definitely one of the more crappier symptom of pregnancy! Happy to hear you're feeling better now tho!


----------



## Jules8

Happy Friday! Sorry I have not been posting as much. Life has been a bit crazy...TTC has taken a bit of a back seat. I am still temping and getting lots of bd in tho.:) Hubby has been working hard to find something new so I am feeling positive something will come up soon. I am just thankful that my job is enough to help get us by..it's super tight but we have a roof over our heads and food in the fridge so that is something to be thankful for. 

That pic is going to give me nightmares Tina! lol 

I am so glad things are going well for you luckybug! Morning sickness doesn't sound like much fun at all, but it sure will be worth it. Once you are ready for another you will forget how bad it really was or you won't care.lol I have so many frends that complained then when they were TTC #2 they were willing to do it all over again. I compare it to when people get sick from drinking and swear it will never happen again..then it does. lol


----------



## TTTTina

I swore up and down that I would never have another kid, that going thru all that once was enough for me.....then I decided I wanted another one and I'll deal with it all over again lol


----------



## Jules8

I have never been pregnant, but even with all of the horror stories I have heard I am willing to go through the not so good stuff to have a healthy baby. It is one of those things that the love you have for your child overcomes all of the obstacles you had to go through to get there. I can't wait! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi buddy :hi: I found this thread and am gonna hang out with you on here if that's ok? Sent a PM as well :hugs:


----------



## MH5280

Hi there friend!! :wave: 

Happy Friday everyone!! 

Luckybug, I'm so glad you are feeling better! That's like my biggest fear when I get preg, and being so sick, I'm such a baby' especially when I'm like vomiting sick! 

*sigh* AF is here! Dr appt is made for next thursday, and I'm already freaking out about it!! I know it will be good, but I'm still scared that my fears will come true.


----------



## Jules8

Michele- Soory af came! :( Hopefully you will find some answers at the doctors office. Sending you some good thoughts!! 

Welcome mamabunny!! Congrats on your new pregnancy! :)

Well nothing new for me. I have yet to ovulate so it looks like I am in for another long cycle..ughhhhhhh. I called the doctor on Friday so hoping they will get me in to do my bloodwork so I can see if there is something that could be causing all this. 
Other than that I have just been busy with work and dealing with annoying snow! When will summer be here??!!!!!


----------



## Jules8

So I finally heard back from my obgyn. My DHEA is still elevated and they believe that is what is causing my cycle problems. I have to go see a endocrinologist. Of course I looked it up and it can be an easy fix with medication or can be linked to pcos. Ugh! I am hoping its not the latter, but ready to get some answers.


----------



## MH5280

At least they have some sort of answer for you Jules! I agree I'm hoping it's not anything with PCOS! I'll think positive for ya!... If you think positive for me!!! My appointment is tomorrow afternoon! I'm excited to get it over with, but nervous for what's to come... I hope I'm all good! But I've had previous medical issues so I'm not too positive! 

So I think I'm finally seeing where my husband is coming from, he's had a lot of work meetings about how to get us out in Denver, to open an office out there, and people have been quitting and getting fired... I see the stress he's in, and he's right, now isn't the time for a baby... I still hope it happens, but we need to get to Denver and have a place to live there. I know it would work out even if we did get pregnant but I don't want anymore stress on him! He's been so distant this week and started his week of being on call after hours, so that doesn't help! 
Frustrating! But such is life


----------



## MH5280

Hey All! Happy Friday!!! it seems we are all so busy, and have kind of all fallen off the ttc wagon, in one way or another :( but we still share the important things! haha. So I hope you all are doing well!!! 

I went to the Gyno yesterday... I felt it was very informative! We went over my medical history and what brought me there, I told her we were ttc for 6 months, and I just wanted to make sure things were working the way they need to! in my past, like 2 years ago, I went in for pelvic pain (this was in Co so a diff dr) and that day they diagnosed me with Pelvic inflammatory disease, a cyst on my right ovary, and during a blood draw found I had extremely low platelets, so I started a steroid and IV infusions to finally get rid of ITP (low platelets) 6 months later! so I let my new dr know all this, and that Ive read online that PID can cause infertility, she asked my symptoms and how they came to the conclusion I had PID, I said basically I was just complaining of a lot of pelvic pain, and test showed I did have a bacterial infection... The new Dr completely disagreed that I ever had PID, she said when they see someone who had PID, they are visibly ill, which I clearly was not, so more than likely my tubes wouldn't be blocked, but the only way to know for sure, is one of 2 ways, either do a dye injection, which she said can be exteremly painful, if they are blocked, if not you are usually good to go about your normal day, the other way would be to go in surgically and check. she said because I had ITP, that puts me at a high risk pregnancy, and risk of an eptopic pregnancy, so if/when I get preg I need to call and go see a dr asap! (after hearing that I was glad I hadn't become preg yet with out knowing my risks) 
so anyways we decided to do blood work, test for ITP, test thyroid, and test for prolactin. so we did the pap and she said everything looks good there, she did an internal exam, and said it felt a bit bloated, and could have only just been gas, but could also be caused from a cyst. so she ordered an ultra sound. there is also another test we can do later in my cycle to test my egg quality and make sure im Ovulating correctly. but im not sure if I want to do that one or not yet.. same with the tube testing, I wanna see how everything else turns out first. 

So over all, I got a lot of info from her, and im really glad I went! still don't have a bunch of answers, but my blood work should be back by Monday, and then my ultra sound is Tuesday, and I meet with her right after to go over that. she also put in an order for my husband to do a SA, which im trying to get him to do tomorrow. he's able to do his thing at home, and then we have to bring it right to the clinic. they say we need to have it there 30 mins after collection, we live 26 mins away! so we have to leave like the second he is done! haha! well he said he would do it, but he wants me to call and see the cost first, to see if he will do it now, or wait a few weeks. just based on bills and stuff we have right now. so! that was a lot but just wanted to share and catch you girls up! I still love having you guys here to vent to and to understand each others struggles!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey that's an amazing update! You did get A LOT of info at your visit :thumbup: I'm so happy they are able to look into everything and you will hopefully get some answers. Also, I agree it's very good that you went now and know some of the risks of conceiving before you actually did so you can be well prepared when it does happen. How is it you're getting an ultrasound before me missy?! :laugh2: That's funny your DH basically has to shoot his goods and head out to the clinic! :rofl: Hoping everything turns up A-OK! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Jules8

Wow! I am glad you got so much info. :) I know you said your putting TTC to the side for a little, but at least now you know when you decide to really try again. Also, now you have some answers to why it hasn't happened right away. 

That is kinda funny to run to the clinic right after. You don't want the swimmers to get cold! lol I have been bugging my hubby for a while so you will have to let me know. I don't get it..doctors suck, but I would way rather have to do that then what we have to go through. lol 

I see you guys as friends, so I think even if we aren't all TTC at the moment we can still share/vent about other stuff. lol 

In other news with me. lol Nothing exciting..didn't ovulate yet and I had to go to the dentist yesterday. I haven't been in years (I have dentist issues) so of course I had to get cavities filled. I also haven't heard back from the endocrinologist..of course they are closed today so I will have to wait til Monday. Lameeee! lol


----------



## MH5280

Thanks ladies! You all are totally my friends! And I enjoy sharing! So hubs wants me to call our insurance and see if and how much they cover for the SA, he needs to get his car registered and he doesn't want to have to spend hundreds on the SA right now. But we both agree if not tomorrow then very very soon! I called the clinic and all together it's like $150 which totally isn't bad! But still we wanna see if our insurance covers any of that! 

I totally agree Jules, I'd so much rather jerk into a cup then have to do everything we deal with!! 
And of course you have to wait! Ugh!!! The waiting never ends!!!! 

Hey Tina- GO PATS!! Haha!


----------



## TTTTina

That was a heartbreaking loss for seattle fans everywhere. Dumb last call. We had a good season tho. Looking forward to next year! I see us going to the superbowl again. Haha


----------



## Jules8

Tina- What the heck?! How could they take a chance of letting those cheaters win! We were not happy campers at the end of that game. lol There is always hope next year. :) Maybe my Eagles will get their act together....cough cough.


----------



## MH5280

Hey ladies! I had my ultra sound appointment and follow up with the dr today.....as far as she can tell I'm good to go!! No cysts, my ultra sound showed I was about to ovulate, ovaries And cervix are as they should be! Pap came back normal! Prolactin is normal, thyroid normal. My platelets are low but nothing to be worried about at this time! But recommends I get a hematologist to touch base with as well. So hubby will do his SA on Friday! And then on the 10th I go in to get blood drawn fort progesterone test, but she is sure it's fine! Such a relief! But also like "ok well why no baby?!" She said to have the SA done and we'll go from there. I hope he is all good too! 

I hope everyone is doing well!!! Our lives are all so cray!


----------



## Jules8

I am happy everything went well! Who knows, sometimes the stress of thinking something being wrong can cause things to go wonky. Hopefully now you guys can relax and it will happen on it's own. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Great news! Maybe it is just taking you a lil while like it did me. I was so consumed with TTC then when I had finally given up hope and decided we were done trying it happened :thumbup: At least you know everything is looking good so far!


----------



## Jules8

TGIF!!! I just thought I would stop in to see how everyone is doing. It seems as our thread had kind of dwindled down so I hope everyone is doing well. 

I finally heard from the endocrinologist..yay! It only took over 2 weeks! My appt. is Feb 23rd. It doesn't seem that far, but geez..this month is going so incredibly slow. I just want spring already!


----------



## MH5280

Jules that's my birthday! Maybe that will bring good luck?! Haha! 

We've totally dwindled down! It makes me a bit sad! 
My husband did his SA yesterday so I'm hoping we will hear back Monday! And then Tuesday I go in for my progesterone test! ... So would it be weird or a bad idea if we all became Facebook friends? I think we'd still obvi use this for ttc stuff! But I feel we've all become friends! ... Internet friends! Haha! But I do think about you girls and wonder how ya'll are doin! 

I hope everyone has a good weekend! We are up to 44 degrees today!! Woot! Haha! The 19 inches of snow we got last weekend is now melting! I'm over winter!!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm still here, just lurking. ;)

I just found out I'm having a girl! I'm so excited, and in love!

Only good things in 2015 for all of us! <3


----------



## TTTTina

I'm still here. I wouldn't mind being facebook friends!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I would be a FB friend! Ginger and I actually became friends on there :thumbup: I'll PM you my info...


----------



## Jules8

Congrats Luckybug! I am so happy for you! Have you guys thought of any names?

Michele- I hope it is luck, I sure need it.lol
Good luck with all of your testing! I hope you guys find out some answers. 

I wouldn't mind being facebook friends. Just search Julie Kaisner, Lancaster PA and you should find me.:) I don't use it much but I do go on every once in a while.


----------



## MH5280

Lucky bug!!! OMG!! That's awesome!! Congrats I'm so happy for you!!! How have you been feeling?


----------



## Luckybug

I've been feeling really good. The worst part is over! I've discovered the ultimate constipation battling food is strawberries for me and since then I've felt like a champ. :)

We're really stuck on names. None of them seem to fit her yet. I like Berlin (because she's going to be born in Germany) my husband like Sybil, there's just too many really to choose from.

We need a big baby book and to sit down with it!


----------



## MH5280

Me and my husband have already decided on names for a boy or a girl!! haha! now we just need them to be here! he always refers to our future child by name! I love it!


----------



## Jules8

I like Berlin..I think that would be a great name.:)

We have a girl name picked, but not a boy name. My husband has a hyphen in his name so we came up with Emma-leigh Marie. I love it! His middle name is Jacob so I want to use that as a first or middle name...just haven't figured out a fun name to go with it. Good thing we have some time! Lol


----------



## MH5280

Good morning ladies.... I'm here to "symptom spot" 
Well my husband and I only had sex ONCE! 1 week ago today... I had my ultra sound that day and it showed I had an ovulation cyst. It was like cd13 or 14 maybe, well we had sex that day. This morning I go to the bathroom and when I wipe I have pink/white... Implantation??? Early period spotting??? I do feel a but crampy.... I say no way it's implantation. I know that's how it always happens is when your not trying but... Do you think??? 
So today I have to go in and get my blood drawn for a progesterone test.... Would that show pregnancy?? It's gotta be WAY to early to show. I'm supposed to start AF in like 8-9 days!


----------



## Jules8

The spotting could be a good sign! Though, I am not too sure about progesterone and pregnancy. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## MH5280

So my Dr called me, and said my progesterone test came back that I ovulated. which we kind of already knew

She got the results of my husbands SA... and his morphology, the shape of sperms, is low. at 2% and they consider anything user 5% to be low. so now she is referring us to an infertility dr. :cry:
However, I haven't told my husband about this yet, hes at work, and id rather tell him in person. I have sooooo many f-ing emotions right now! :wacko: like, I really kind of wish it was me who had something wrong, so that I can take control and do these things to fix it... but since its him, I know im gonna have to be on him to get this shit done. and I know hes gonna want to wait until we are back out in Colorado to continue any care... which does make sense, but I just wanna get this shit over with! my BIGGEST fear, is my husband not being able to give me a child... like.. I have no idea what i would do if that happened. he needs to continue with the process, and I want him to WANT to continue. I know he wants kids, but his whole thinking has always been, "it will happen when it happens" like NO!! we Clearly need to be doing something to help us!! well I feel like I had more to say, but my mom called and I lost my train of thought!! haha! oh! but I did google morphology, and it says things like toxins, heat, or genetics can cause abnormal morphology, and things like sitting at a desk at work all day can cause heat in the testes. and that's exactly what my husband does! but how do you fix that?!?!?! its his JOB! :nope::cry::cry:
I really don't want to tell my husband this when he gets home tonight! hes not one to show emotions and ive been crying about it already and I know him, and he'll just shrug his shoulders and say "oh well" or something along those line... NO YOU ASSHOLE!!!! THIS IS SERIOUS AND YOU BETTER DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! ugh! im your wife!! tell me how you really feel about all this! I know work is stressful, but this is your home life, so you need to deal with it!.... maybe ill just tell him that! maybe ill have him just read this post! haha!! also I NEVER cry in front of him, and I don't want to now.. but im sure I will..

on another note. I think I told you guys, idk, but I had pink/white stuff on Tuesday morning... well ive had nothing since then, and then this morning my FMU I had actual red blood.... nothing else has really happened. I still have 7 days til AF.. maybe im pregnant!!! I DOUBT IT! I asked the dr about it when I was on the phone with her, and told her I do spot but its usually brown and 2-3 days before AF, she said it could be stress and not to worry or get too excited yet.... thanks bitch. lol ugh! F today! im so over life!! I just want to move home to Colorado like NOW! So our lives will be better and we can continue this whole infertility shit.... im sorry I cuss a lot! :) 
Thanks for letting me vent! I feel like I really need ya'lls help/advice... even tho there really isn't much you guys can do for me! lol ugh! just saying or typing the word "infertility" makes me cry!! WHYYYYYY!!!!! GAH! :cry:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh I'm so sorry :hugs: Now you know and (HE) can hopefully start being proactive to help things! I wouldn't get angry with him, like for how he reacts or whatever. I think the more calm and encouraging you are the better... but I don't know your DH so it's just a blind suggestion. I can totally understand your frustrations. I'm sure he will have a lot of feelings as well regarding the results, but likely hold them in as men tend to do. I'm hoping this is something he is willing to work on because I'm sure it doesn't repair itself overnight :shrug: If his balls are extra warm, give him an ice pack for Valentines Day and cool those suckers off! :rofl: (Sorry that's the first thing I thought of when I read about his 'sit at a desk job') And about your spotting... you never know! I spotted the month I fell pregnant and I have had spotting before AF showed during previous cycles as well. Fingers crossed, it IS possible! Perhaps research and inform yourself about what CAN be done to help this situation, that way when you talk to your DH and he's ready and willing to discuss options you aren't totally blindsided and overwhelmed with negative emotion? Lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MH5280

Thank you!!! Your totally right I shouldn't be angry at him. He just NEVER EVER shares how he's felling, he more just shuts down. I need him to not do that now! And I'll just calmly tell him that. I love the ice pack idea!! Hahaha! That's hilarious! "Here babe sit on this at work!" Haha!


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I am so sorry! Ughh!! It is so much easier when it is something in your control, but when it is someone else it is so much more stressful!! Like me filling out applications for my husband because I think I can make it sound better than he can. Haha! Tell your husband to wear loose undies...no tighty whities! Cool showers and quite a few vitamins can help as well. If all else fails there is also IUI, which is considerably cheaper than most fertility treatments and very easy. Hang in there lady! It is fixable....relax. :) 
On a side note: Guess who else may be moving to Colorado? Me! I have a friend out there and she has been convincing us to make the move. I am super nervous about it all and not sure how we will afford it, but I am determined to make it work. Hopefully we will be out there sometime in the summer. :) I feel bad leaving my family behind, that is the absolute hardest thing because we are all so close. Also, DH is an only child and his parents will be devastated. I just feel so stuck here in PA. My degree is useless here, but everything will transfer in CO. I feel like once I have a teaching job ready to go it will make the decision that much easier.


----------



## TTTTina

I'm sorry Michele :-( my guy would have the same thinking too and he doesn't like to really say how he feels neither. I understand. :-( I told him I'd want him to to an SA in a few months if we still haven't got pregnant and he said okay. I hope you can get this all taken care of!!


----------



## EJK3

Hello all, I am new at this but was wondering if I could please join in this ttc group. I am ttc #3 on cycle 7. Elle


----------



## MamaBunny2

Been thinking about you! Hoping everything went ok yesterday with your DH :hugs:


----------



## MH5280

Awe! thank you ladies! it went as expected, not much of a reaction, and he said we should wait til we move. I told him ok but when we move I NEED him to continue this and not keep pushing it off, as it can take some time. 

Jules - hes been working on the undies thing! he has to wear boxer briefs to work tho, cuz he says reg boxers are too annoying under jeans.. other wise he's either commando :haha: or in boxers at home!! 
OH MY GOSH!!! MOVE TO COLORADO!!! I'll be your friend there too!! haha! do you know where at you guys would live? I promise you both would LOVE it! girl its been in the 60's-70's this whole time we've been freezing out tushies off! haha! omg this makes me so excited, even tho we don't physically know each other, I feel like my friend is moving with me! haha! 

Tina- glad he is on board! Id suggest not waiting too long! that's the advice ive always gotten from a friend who has done IVF 3 times herself, although it was her, not her husband, but she said she always wished they didn't wait so long to go to the dr! 

AF is surly on her way, obvi! we only had sex once, but I am sooo emotional.... although in the WAAAY back of my head, I have a little hope that "oh we weren't trying so now is when it will happen" but my husband little guys might have a different plan! 

Any Valentines day plans??? none for us, I think ill just be cooking dinner at home for the two of us! hopefully we can get some romance in, and love each other... just haven't felt it lately


----------



## Jules8

Happy Monday!.....Siiiiiiike! I did not want to move out of bed this morning. The weather seriously felt like -20 when I got up, now it has warmed up to a whole -14. WTH!! 
Not a whole lot going on with me. I have had some serious sore bbs the past 3 days...I always do right before af so she should be right around the corner.

On a good note, me and hubby had an awesome weekend just staying in and snuggling. It was really nice to unwind and relax for a change.:)

EJK- Welcome! :)

Michele- If we moved out there it would probably be in the Loveland area. Now I just have to find a teaching job, an affordable appt, and oh yeah..convince hubby to come with me. He said he would go anywhere as long as it's with me...awww. Then changes his mind 5 minutes later that he does not want to move that far away from family. He grew up just him and his parents so he wants our kids to grow up with cousins, aunts, uncles, and grandparents nearby. I understand, but he is making the decision even harder. I just want him to say lets go and make me feel good about the decision. lol 

I hope you had a good weekend with your hubby! I am sending you good thoughts! :)


----------



## MH5280

Our valentines day sucked. I think it was me. Just grumpy. But Sunday was a great day!! 
He wanted to go buy a bunch of new boxers! That made me happy! Haha! And then yesterday we were at lunch and this little girl, like a year old, was at the table next to us... He stared at her like the whole time and just talked about her and was so in awe of her! :cry: it made me sad!! But also melted my heart! He talked about what kind of dad he would be to a little girl! .... Even tho I'm upset about our whole ttc situation, I love that man! And I think honestly after hearing HE had the problem it made me mad at HIM. That's terrible I know! But the few days after I was just in a terrible mood and depressed and mad at him! I'm still upset but after we talked Sunday I feel better, I know he's making an effort! :) 

We did our taxes this weekend and he said we need to buy a house and have a baby so we can get some tax breaks haha! But that's one thing I'm not sure about... Does he think it's not a big problem?? Like to me, I see it as, now we have a 2% chance of getting pregnant... I don't think he see's it that way. But all he'll say is "it is what it is" and we can do what we can. :/ Bleh! But regardless I'm happy in the meantime he is trying to change some things! :)

AF is due for me Thursday and so far I've had random spotting like every other day since tuesday. I'm sure she will arrive cuz there's no way she doesnt! I'm ready for her to be gone already! Lol!


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I think that TTC is a stressful experience, but when it takes longer or fertility issues get in the way, it can be very trying on a marriage. I am sure he is feeling guilty. Men tend to bottle it up and pretend that things don't bother them as a defense mechanism. I think it's a pride thing. 
Don't feel bad about being upset, it is a natural thing to do. Finding out that there is a problem with him can be way more emotional due to not knowing how to fix it. It's frustrating! Hang in there girly, we are here for you! 

AFM- I usually have sore bbs before af, but geez they have been sore yesterday and today. I am trying to ignore it, but it seriously feels like someone used them as a punching bag. Anyone else have a random month where they are more sore than others? I took a test yesterday...bfn of course. I have 1 more test, I am refusing to use it til Thursday. lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was just browsing on Google and came across this:

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a34943182/2_morphology

The OP was concerned because her DH had 2% morphology results and was looking for answers as to if they had any chance of conceiving naturally. As I scrolled down the responses I noticed she actually ended up getting her :bfp: not too long after the post! One responder said her DH had 1% morphology and they conceived twice! So don't get discouraged or give up hope :hugs:


----------



## MH5280

I love you girls!! Your all so encouraging! And it's really helpful!! So THANK YOU!!! 

Jyllian that's amazing!!! Fx!! Maybe it'll happen! 
I read one thing that said new sperm arrives like every 70 some days, so some people get retested after 2 months. 

Jules- my boobs are usually sore, but I do have some months where it's like the worst thing ever! And I've had to sleep in a sports bra! And it hurt to shower! Anything hurt! When is AF due? Maybe there is still hope!!!


----------



## Luckybug

FX for you guys! <3


----------



## TTTTina

Sometimes my boobs hurt before af and sometimes they dont. So I couldn't go by sore boobs for a pregnancy symptom for me lol


----------



## Jules8

It is pretty typical that they hurt a few days before, it was just way more intense this time. I had a migraine last night with cramps and a temp dip this morning so af should be on her way today or tomorrow. I am blaming it all on this hormone imbalance. lol I know not to symptom spot, i just always hold on to that sliver of hope.


----------



## MH5280

I think we all do! Way way WAAAAYY back in the way back of our thoughts! Haha


----------



## Jules8

I don't think it's as way back as I wish it would. lol AF got me right on schedule....lame brains!


----------



## stiletto_mom

Hope I can join in ladies!!

I am 29, DH is 30. We've been TTCing for #1 about 4-5 months now. Together 13 years.


----------



## Jules8

Welcome stiletto_mom! This is a great group of ladies so feel free to ask questions/share/vent all of the lovely and not so lovely parts of your journey.:)

I ordered some ovulation strips today...what am I doing to myself? I know all they do is frustrate me. lol I did buy a different brand this time so I am hoping they will be better than the wondfo's.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I absolutely loved the Clearblue digi strips. I got a box that had at least 20 or so strips in it with the test stick. A bit pricier than just strips but it made things *super* easy, I'd get either a circle or a smiley and since I had been charting I kinda knew when to expect O and I wouldn't use many strips each month so it lasted awhile :thumbup:




https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-digital-ovulation-test.php​


----------



## MH5280

AF got me right on time! Ugh


----------



## Jules8

mamabunny-The problem is that my cycles have been alllll kinds of crazy since September. I have been charting, though the day I ovulate has has ranged from CD9 one month - cd 40 another. I had some testing done and they think the cause could be elevated DHEA so I have to see an endocrinologist on Monday. They already told me I will probably be put on medication to level out my hormones so I am going to use the cheap ones in the beginning, then if it helps and I start having a somewhat normal cycle I will switch to the digital ones. I will have to keep those in mind. :) 

Michele- Ughhh, I am sorry af got you. :( 

Most of you know that my hubby lost his job right after the holidays. Well, I am happy to say he finally found something! Yay!! Things have really been tough so hopefully we can get ourselves back on our feet quickly. :)


----------



## MH5280

Yay!! That's great Jules! I'm sure it seemed like forever for you guys, but that's actually pretty fast! So that's nice!! And good luck at the Dr on Monday! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Jules8

Thank you!!! I am so glad it didn't take too long for him to find something. It felt like forever, I make ok money but without another income we were only just making it so it was getting stressful. 

I will make sure to update you guys how everything goes on Monday! Hopefully I get some answers out of the appt. 

Have a great weekend! And Michele, your bday is on Monday right? Any Birthday plans this weekend?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Grrrr!!! Stupid :af:!!!


----------



## MH5280

My birthday is Monday! wellllll we were supposed to go to the black hawks/bruins game on sunday... of course that was more for my husband, but something for us to do! well he originally was going to leave this morning and go to Virginia with a friend, and then be back sunday more and we'd just go to that game after he landed at the airport... well yesterday the guys decided its too damn cold in Virginia so they changed their flights and went to Tampa Florida to golf! so now he isn't coming back until midnight sunday! and then we both had taken Monday off.... but our only plans are to get his cars emissions! hahahahaah! we are sooo fun! I was upset about the hockey game tho! im not a huge hockey fan but I was looking forward to getting OUT and doing something fun! birthdays are just another day around here! 

My only plans this weekend, is tomorrow im going to go see 50 shades of Grey tomorrow night with a girl friend... so tonight I ordered pizza, made some brownies, and will have a glass of wine in a bubble bath!! :happydance: haha! I may go do some shopping tomorrow too! 

Im actually happy that my husband is gone this weekend, we both have been so stressed, I was getting annoyed with him, and im sure he was with me too!! haha! but of course I already miss him and I hate sleeping alone! thank god for my puppy!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhh a bubble bath and glass of wine sounds SO amazing! :wine:


----------



## Jules8

Happy Birthday Michele!!!! :)


----------



## Jules8

So I wanted to update you ladies with the results of my appt. 

It isn't confirmed until I get some blood tests done to rule some other stuff out, but the doctor said he is almost positive that I have PCOS. :( Good news is he said there is no evidence of cysts and medication should help even things out. 

I am happy that I am getting some answers, but bummed that is a little more serious than I thought. I get the test results next week and will be back to see him in 3 weeks to determine medication. At this point if it is PCOS then he is going to put me on metformin? I have never heard of it so I am going to do some research.


----------



## MH5280

:( I'm sorry Jules. But finally getting answers! I'm here for ya! We all are! I have not heard of the medicine either so research is always a good idea!.... Usually! Haha! 
I was talking to a friend today and she got married a year before we did, and was asking her about when they plan to have kids, and at asked how it was going for us, she knew I was worried about it before, so I told her and she tells me a story that he had a friend who tried for a few years and did tests and both her and husband were healthy they just never were able to concieve their own so they just adopted, and I need to not worry and stress so much that then it will happen..... And I thought, THIS is exactly why I don't tell outsiders, like people don't get it!!


----------



## TTTTina

Sorry to hear that jules :-( 

I have told no one we are trying to conceive outside of these forums. I'm already discouraged and I don't want to hear people say it'll happen when it happens or don't stress and then it'll happen and blah blah. Lol I don't need nor want to hear it . Af should be gone in a couple days and then we'll start trying again, and I'll still expect af to come again. Vicious cycle over and over it is. Lol.


----------



## MH5280

I definetly regret telling people, but I did tell a few before I even knew it'd be so hard! Stupid to do! Haha!


----------



## Jules8

Thanks ladies. I did some research and metformin seems to get good reviews, especially for fertility so that makes me feel a little better. I also feel good about my doctor because there are a lot of different medications that I could be on, but he said that since we are TTC that he will only put me on medication that will help us with that process. Now the wait continues! 

Trust me, I have learned my lesson on telling people anything about TTC. I told my mom this morning about everything and she said that once I am on the medicine we better start using protection so I don't end up like my brother. Really?! My brother can't take care of his kids or pay his bills because he is on heroin and had a gf that was just as bad who left him for a drug dealer. I don't ever see myself in that situation. 
My one friend going through infertility issues told me it isn't fair if I have a baby because she doesn't have one and she is older. 
People are legit cray if they think those reasons would stop us from TTC! I don't care if we have a baby and everyone gets angry, its our choice so they can take it or leave it. lol 

All of you ladies have been so supportive and I am so grateful for you! Despite each of our situation we are there for each other and understand one another. Ef all the haters! lol :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I won't say it'll happen when it's meant to happen bc my OH would say that to me and I'd get so irritated :growlmad: I do have an example of endless trying and a happy ending: my good friend and her DH were TTC and after over a year or two (?) looked into things and found out she had endometriosis as well as celiac disease (she can't eat gluten foods). Her DH's SA checked out fine. I'm not aware of any other issues they had, if any. It took some time but after a total of around 5 years they conceived their son who is now about a year and a half old... and are now expecting their second! She had recently removed her IUD and BD on only ONE day the month it happened. She is two weeks ahead of me so what a surprise!

It can definitely happen. Our bodies are amazing and unique. The waiting is terrible but don't lose hope! And what an amazing surprise it will be when it does :hugs:


----------



## MH5280

Jules, that's a terrible thing to say! Like you and your brother are 2 different people!! 

For the longest time any time somethig came up about me ever getting pregnant, like my whole life, not just recently, my mother would be like "oh dear god no! You will NOT have a child".... Like regardless of if I was married or not, I've ALWAYS wanted Children and I never understood why she couldn't just be happy! Well obvi I never got knocked up, and she still reminds me how thankful she is I never did!.... Now here I am struggling and I'm like WTF lady! Did you curse me!? Lol 

Just because one person doesn't have their head on straight doesn't mean it's the same for everyone!! 

I'm so thankful I found this site and have connected with you ladies!


----------



## TTTTina

When I got pregnant with my son I didn't want kids and I had always thought my whole life that I never wanted any because I was terrified of the birthing process so I was always like I'm good without kids, and then I find myself pregnant one day within the first month of ever having sex with my oh and no trying and stupidly not on birth control and It was so easy and now that I really want one it hasn't happened yet. I feel like maybe it's karma for not wanting one the first time around. I dunno.


----------



## MH5280

Karma really is a bitch... Her and Aunt Flow must be bff's! :haha:


----------



## Jules8

I have always wanted kids, but there was a phase in my late teens when I worked at a daycare and said..nuh uh no kids no. lol I realized quickly though that the behavior of some of the kids had to do with parents and not the actual kids so that was a pretty short phase. If karma isn't giving me a kid based on my 18 year old immature self then shame on her. 

I am always happy for people that I know really want kids and I think will make great parents. I think the hardest thing is watching others that are really adamant about not wanting kids or people that can't handle their kids having like 10 of them and just raising them in bad environments. Maybe my judgement of those people is why karma is punishing me? lol 

The good news is that the ladies who are pregnant are having healthy pregnancies and some of the questions of why it isn't happening as quickly for some of us have been answered, and so far not huge unfixable situations. Annoyingly difficult..maybe, but not impossible. I have also went through threads of people that have struggled like us and most of them eventually had babies, some more than one. We just have to keep trying and having faith. :)


----------



## TTTTina

I got this fertility kit thing that came with a test for men and women, I have not been able to take mine yet but we did his last night and I'm pretty sure we did it right....lol......if we did do it right then it shows that his sperm count is low. So I know it's just a store bought test but I think I'll ask the doctor about it and see what she thinks.


----------



## MH5280

Tina, it's definitely worth checking out! What did he have to say about it?


----------



## Jules8

I would get it checked out too. Even if it is low, it may be good in the other areas it doesn't show. Also, it would test the exact number. The kit is a good place to start though. 

What test was it btw? My hubby has been dragging his feet to get the SA, I told him that yes there may be something going on with me but he should make sure everything is good too. I was thinking of grabbing the kit one day and just bringing it home. lol The only thing that I am not sure about is how reliable it is. If it showed that he was low then I think he would be more motivated to get further tests, or if it isn't it would make us feel a little bit better.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My OH used a SpermCheck test we bought at the local store. It showed a line... faint, but definitely there.


----------



## TTTTina

We got the e.p.t. Male & Female Complete Home Fertility Kit, I got it too late to do my test so I have to wait for next cycle. He said he would be willing to go to the doctor and get an SA. Then he said he would do things to help his sperm along if it turns out he does have a problem in that area.


----------



## Jules8

I will have to check it out! Thanks! 

I have kinda tapped out of TTC this cycle. I am still temping, but it's been very inconsistent times so my chart is rediculous.lol I bought all those OPK's and haven't even touched them. 

I figured that a break from all that stuff until I go to the doctor really isn't going to hurt anything. Once I know what is going on and start my medicine I am starting fresh with TTC. I think my cycles woke up on the wrong side of the bed when I first started, so I am putting it to rest and waking it up on the right side. lol


----------



## MH5280

Jules I like how you worded it! :) 

I found myself looking at my cycle and mentally planning "ok this day we should have sex" gah! Last month was so easy to not try! And this month I'm like "well maybe" but I know something is wrong so it's just gonna get my hopes up for absolutely no reason! I was reading on webmd, and one thing said alcohol can cause abnormally shaped sperm... DING DING DING!!! That's what I think our problem is! Not that my husband is an alcoholic but at the end of the day he likes to come home and have a few beers. And the weekends is maybe more than a few... I understand we aren't actively ttc right now, but I feel like this would be a huge help to reverse his morphology! You create new sperm every 2 months, so I think it's a good idea!! But I just need to convince him to get on board... And that's not happening yet.... He thinks if he stops just the week we'd ttc then he's good... Advice??? I know work is stressful and blah blah blah, but it's a good time to stop drinking so maybe in 2 months we can try again! I just do NOT see him going for this.... Ugh!


----------



## Jules8

If he has a beer every single day then maybe start with 2 or 3 nights switching it out for something else? It's a start at least. Also, research some vitamins that can help improve morphology. 

I started my husband out with a mens multivitamin then added Maca a few weeks later. I did not mention that it was for TTC, I just brought them home with mine and he started taking them. (I am sure he figured it out though) Starting out with a normal vitamin first def. helped to sneak in the Maca. I think if I surprised him with a bunch of fertility vitamins he would have been more hesitant. He has not had an SA done so I don't know if the maca makes a difference, but he says it gives him energy. I think it is increasing his sex drive as well. I looked at the bd days in the beginning of tracking and there was a definite increase the month he started taking it.

My hubby is a heavy smoker and a coffee addict. He has cut smoking back a little bit due to me making him roll them instead of buying packs. Other than that, trying to get him to cut back is nearly impossible so I feel your pain. I feel better knowing he is taking something to help a little at least (may be a mental thing). lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh wow that's interesting. My OH has become quite the avid daily drinker. He too, will usually stop and get a tall can or two or some bottles on his way home from work and enjoy. He doesn't get drunk but I'm like helloooooo that's such a waste of money considering what we are expecting and preparing for now!!! :dohh: I mentioned more than once about his drinking and that we both should stop for awhile when TTC but of course that didn't go well on his end. I can't complain too much... he used to be a pothead and quit that because I was very clear on my standards regarding such activities. So now he's an alcoholic... yay.


----------



## TTTTina

Lucky for me my so is not a drinker but he is a pot smoker and I really don't see him quitting that so, I too, feel your pain. He said he'd cut down but I dunno. He said he'd definitely do anything else to help. I got him on a men's multivitamin with the vitamins they say help sperm fertility. I also got prenatals to start taking but I think they are messing with my digestive tract and I don't like it. Lol.


----------



## MH5280

Ok this may be a bit of a rant... Sorry. I feel like I've been so fucking emotional lately! I cried during a tv show last night cuz this girl broke up with her boyfriend! Haha! 

So I tried to tell My husband "maybe we should stop drinking for a few months, and take our stress out on working out instead" he didn't say anything, I said "don't ya think" he says "huh? What'd you say" so I repeat myself. He said sounds good but probably won't happen. I asked why and said that he stopped drinking before for a few months and lost weight. So we can do it again and be skinny and sexy and have a baby, it's a win win win... Again he responds "what? What did you say" I said forget it and walked away. I know we stopped but I don't want this to keep getting pushed off. We may not be TRYING but we should be proactive about what's wrong... Cuz something IS wrong that isn't just gonna go away... I mean maybe but... I feel like us being here in Illinois right now has taken such a toll on us both, with the opportunity to Move back home, I think we are both beyond stressed, but I'd much rather be proactive about all this so when we do try we are healthy. And he's the worst person to discuss his feelings but Im going CRAZY!!! I've told him I feel like he doesn't care and he says not to say that cuz he does. So like is this just me being crazy? I feel like although it's on the back burner these are things we need to do in the mean time. 
Ugh! Well I was typing this up and then got busy! So I forgot what else I was going to say! Haha. Darn work!


----------



## Afairchild5

Hey ladies, haven't been on here in awhile but just wanted to pop in and say I think about this group from time to time and send my best wishes!! Guys are so difficult! I'm sorry some of yall are having trouble getting the hubs to do everything they can. They deal with things so differently then us. Hoping yall are all able to get them to see why it's so important and that you all get your BFPs!!! Xoxo


----------



## Jules8

Men can just be so difficult sometimes. lol Why can't they just think the same way as us?...geez. I read an article about how women are future thinkers, especially when it comes to the big things like careers, babies, buying a house, etc. Men on the otherhand are here and now thinkers, they just can't process things unless it's in front of their face and happening at the moment. I am sure there are exceptions to the rule, but it is true for the most part. 

It took a while to get my hubby to understand why I pee on sticks, take my temp every morning, take vitamins, eat healthy, and all of the other crazy TTC things I do. I swear the first time we bd after deciding to be TTC he said, "are you pregnant now?" Ummm no, it isn't just going to happen like that as much as I wish it would. lol Thankfully, he wants it just as bad as I do so he has been pretty open and supportive about it all.


----------



## MH5280

Omg that could not be more true!! Especially for me and my husband! I'm an over thinker too! And I try to plan EVERYTHING! My husband totally can only deal with the now. I just want to talk to him and get him on my level with all this! And have his full attention! Which is never easy!


----------



## Luckybug

Hubs replaced beer with low carb energy drinks. It helped him get through his homework and the end of the day gave him some oomph. At the time he was just trying to get through a class, but in retrospect it probably helped he wasn't drinking a few cold ones every evening to relax.


----------



## MH5280

I just read this article it made me sad, but happy. I thought I'd share https://a.msn.com/0E/en-us/BBhIYnY

Luckybug! How are you doing? Have you guys decided on any names?!?!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omg you don't even know how much I can rant about how men are stupid and don't understand... Mine decided this week it's totally OK to just QUIT HIS JOB!!! We have a baby on the way, remodeling our home and he QUITS HIS F*CKING JOB??? Plus, the day he decided not to go into work anymore he thought it would be nice to grab some beer to enjoy at home that afternoon. WHAT THE F... :growmad: To say I am stressed is an understatement and we have definitely been going at it (not in a good way) all week so far.

MEN.


----------



## MH5280

Oh no!!! That's terrible!!! Well hopefully he realizes what he did and finds something new fast!!


----------



## Jules8

luckybug- How r u doing? I feel like your pregnancy is flying by! 

Michele- That was a pretty good article. It made me a little sad too, it is a terrifying to think about what would happen if we found out we couldn't have children.
I can really relate to their relationship dynamic, it's funny how things change throughout a relationship. We were actually reminiscing yesterday about how in the beginning it was all about our weekend adventures to anywhere we had enough money to get to just so we could spend time together. Everthing was so romantic and carefree. We were all over the place! lol Now we might fight sometimes and spend a lot more time at home doing boring adult stuff, but in the end it is really just about having someone to do life with no matter what happens. 

mamabunny- I am so sorry to hear that! Did he say why he just up and quit? I hope he finds something new very quickly. I know how stressful it was when my hubby wasn't working for a bit, I could only imagine how stressful you are knowing there is a baby on the way. I am sending good thoughts and prayers to you guys! 

This is way off TTC topic, but please keep my family in your thought and prayers. My brother has been struggling with a serious heroine addiction for a few months now. His gf of 17 years that he has 2 children with left him last year to be with someone else. Even worse, she was pregnant with this other mans child. My brother got really depressed, lost his house, and started using drugs. He started acting really weird towards the end of the summer, which is when we found out he was doing heroine. It has been progressively getting worse and this week he has really hit a spiral. Wednesday he was in an accident then got arrested because his license was suspended. He was supposed to go to court this morning, but noone could get a hold of him. Come to find out that he passed out from overdosing this morning and had to be brought back to life. We have all been trying really hard to get him to seek out some help, but he will not listen. It breaks my heart seeing him go through this and hope he decides to fight it before it is too late.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes his boss took him off the driving route and stuck him in the warehouse with a decrease in pay and no benefits a few weeks after accusing him of stealing food and snacks (he worked for a local vending machine company) because he had stopped home a few times to grab his belt or something he may have forgotten. When he was driving, the other employees sucked at their job and would always forget to food or drink items to set out for him to load his truck with which forced him to drive all the way back to the warehouse to retrieve and thus extending his already lengthy day. He would be asked to do numerous other tasks as well, like he could work from 4am-8pm ya know since he has no life or family or anything going on right? Their attitude towards him had been slowly changing and he claims they were pretty much profiling him or singling him out. Then they changed his hours from 4am to about 4pm to 11am-7pm and that's when he had enough and quit. Apparently this company has a reputation of doing this to employees and there was another guy that works there looking for a replacement job because he is being treated the same way. Regardless, it still sucks he up and quit without having a backup job in place first. He had slowly came to hate the job and the way he was treated so should have started looking for something else weeks ago.


----------



## TTTTina

Jules I am sorry to hear that. Drug addiction are a hard habit to kick, I hope he gets help before it's too late too!!! He is in my thoughts and prayers! 

I messaged my doctor about my so test we did and she said we should make an app now to talk about it so I made him one for today since he doesn't work today. In a way I hope it's on his end but at the same time I don't want it to be. I don't know if it's easier to help males with their sperm or for women and the fertility problems they could have. Well if it is his sperm then I'll feel better knowing at least it is something and we could try making it better.


----------



## MH5280

Oh my gosh Jules. I'm so sorry! I will keep you all in my prayers. That's such a sad thing. Idk why I've been so emotional lately, but that brought tears to my eyes! Maybe after this event, he will realize how serious this is, and be more willing to get help. I know it's different for everyone but do you think like an intervention type thing would be helpful? Like on the shows, they all write letters saying what that persons means to them and how they affect YOUR life as well, but if they continue to do these things, you will not be having any contact with him. It's gotta be so tough but maybe will help. I'm really sorry! You know we are here for you if you ever need anything! And if you need to vent to us sooner you can always Facebook message! Hugs to you.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Definitely hoping he gets the help he needs and overcomes his addiction. Drugs are super scary!


----------



## MH5280

Tina, let us know how it goes! It's hard! I always thought "well I hope it's not me" but now that it really isn't me, I wish it was. And I kind of feel like it still is. WE can't get pregnant, and it's affecting ME like crazy! I only wish it were me so I could take control myself. I can only push him so much ya know!? But we had a good talk and he said he'd would try to cut back on his drinking and possibly stop cuz that's what I want. I hope everything comes back ok for you guys tho and that nothing is wrong with either of you! 
Remember a while ago I was soooo bitter because one of our patients had become pregnant and her and I had been taking the same supplements... Well she came in today and has miscarried earlier this week! Omg! I felt terrible! I mean she didn't know I was mad and bitter towards her but it made me feel like crap!!! 

I feel a little less stresee since talking with my husband about how I've felt about everything... But then I was talking to a friend and he asked me about how the ttc was, and I wanted to cry!! Lol ugh! It's a struggle! And to be totally frank I FUCKING HATE IT!!! Lol :) sorry! Excuse me!


----------



## Jules8

Thank you guys! It means a lot. I wish an intervention would work, but my family is too all over the place. I live 2 hours away, my other brother basically said its not his problem (he doesn't deal well with stress), my dad only knows how to yell in these situations, and my mom is trying her best since he lives with her. My mom and I tried a few weeks ago, but he didn't come home so it was a bust. I think the worse part about the whole situation was that it was not accidental, he said he was mad they revived him. It breaks my heart. I seriously wish I could punch his ex in her face. He had a good job, loved his family, had a nice house, was really happy, and then she just had to go whore herself out! 

Anywayyyyz

Tina- Let us know how everything goes! I am hoping that no matter what is going on that it is a pretty simple fix. I wish fertility issues were cut and dry, like this is what you have and this is exactly how to fix it. Why can't it be that easy? lol 

mamabunny- That place sounds like it was horrible! Doesn't make it easier that he doesn't have a job, but at least he left before he flipped out on them. I would have. lol 

Michele- I am glad the talk with your hubby helped. :) Hopefully once you guys get settled with moving and what not things will get a bit easier. Maybe he is feeling a bit pressured and hoping that the move will be a bit of a fresh start, especially with TTC? Hang in there! I know how it feels to have that pressure build up. Everything with TTC has been so difficult, I just want things to get easier already!

I am literally counting down the days left before my next appt. I am getting super antsy to find out if I have PCOS or not. I had off yesterday so I did my 24 hour urine sample. Gross! She said my results for everything should be in next Tuesday. Should I call and bug my doctor for the results or wait to go over them at the appt.? lol


----------



## MH5280

I'd rather be in person with her! I feel like then I know I have her attention and any questions I have will be more explained in person. 

I think your probably right. He has said after we move things will get better and be back to normal. So let's hope! I mean heck maybe just stress is causing his spermies to be cray! I can only hope! 

Is everyone having warmer weather?!?! by Wednesday we are supposed to be up to 50 degrees outside!!! That's like flip flop t shirt weather!!!! Haha!!


----------



## TTTTina

The doctor sent in a referral to a fertility place in seattle so we will call and make him the appointment soon! Get this stuff figured out! 

I am always emotional but I think it gets worse the 2nd half of my cycle after I o. We only had sex 1 time in my defile period so I know we are out this month. Definitely back to trying next month and we should have some answers from his SA by then so we can see what they say to do!


----------



## MH5280

Our moving situation keeps getting pushed back, I just wanna go to a specialist now!! See what we need to do and then decide if it something we can wait on.... I'm THE most impatient person! Haha! 

I'm happy we are all being active and finally getting some answers!!! Kinda crazy how the 3 of us all of one problem or another with ttc, going into it we were blind! Now we're all in the same boat.


----------



## Jules8

I know I should wait for the doctor, and I probably will. There is just this little impatient voice in the back of my head saying...calll...calll. lol 
I mean I am a super patient person, but I feel like I have been waiting foreverrr for the right moment to have a baby. And now that it's time, I have to wait even more! It's not even patience anymore, just pure frustration of not knowing what's going to happen. I just keep thinking...what if the medicine doesn't work?...How long til I get to try something better?.... what if nothing is wrong in the first place?..then what am I gonna do? I think it's just a terrifying thought that it may be a long and hard road to get something that comes so easily to other people. 

On a better note...The weather is awesome! All of the snow is finally melting a little bit. :) Now bring on summer! 

Tina- I hope your appt. comes super fast for you guys! I am crossing my fingers that it all turns out to be either nothing or something that can be easily fixed. 

Michele- I hope it stops getting pushed back! I know you two must be crazy antsy to finally be settled. Is your hubby totally against just going to a consultation with someone that can help? Maybe explain that you won't make a decision about treatments, just seeing what could be going on and to see if there are things you can be doing at home.


----------



## MH5280

My husband is just a stubborn little butt faces lol! Maybe if I asked him, but i think I'd have to ask more than once to get him to go before we move. He made the comment this weekend he needed something to drink at home cuz he doesn't have beer and can't get any cuz that will make me mad.... Well guess what! I said he could wait til after st patty's day cuz we have a party to go to for that so I said after that party he needs to stop... So of course he went and bought a 12 pack... Annoying but I said it. I have thought about asking since we don't have a moving date if we could just go to a specialist and see what they have to say. I hate confronting him with stuff like this!! I just feel like I get blown off or I'm annoying the crap out of him when I keep bringing it up!


----------



## Jules8

My husband pulls that card too! lol I guess I won't get what I want because it will make you mad...knowing that when he says that it makes me feel guilty that I am controlling and will give in. 

Instead of giving it up, can your husband cut back? Maybe get a 6 pack instead of a 12.


----------



## MH5280

It sounds like he will cut back, and maybe quit for a while. I don't want to keep harping and being a pain but ugh! Haha


----------



## MamaBunny2

I don't care if I'm being a pain in the butt! :laugh2: Seriously, my OH needs to cut back or just cut out the beer. It's like a daily thing now. Wherever we go, whether it be out to eat or at a family member's house or just at home he's drinking beer. I was so irritated when we went out to eat (it's not something we are going to be doing at all now that he's jobless but it was with all of his mom's side of the family to celebrate his grandfather's birthday) and he ordered beer with his meal. Seriously dude? You don't have a job so just continue to smoke and chew tobacco plus purchase alcohol?! I ordered the least expensive item on the menu with a *free* water to drink. If I wasn't expecting right now I still would have not ordered alcohol because I'm not a moron :growlmad:

Michele when are you guys moving? Do you have a date set?


----------



## MH5280

We don't have a date set yet! Which is beyond frustrating cuz it started out as "oh it will be January" "winter is a terrible time so probably end of March or first of April" now we are HOPING for May! His boss has a meeting tomorrow with another manager and is going to try to set a time that my husband can meet with them to sit down and pick a date. I feel like I'm done getting my hopes up that its "January" "April" "May".... Ugh! I love my job so much, and don't want to leave that, but other wise I want to get the HECK out of here!!! And so does he. He said if he didn't need this job he'd quit and we'd just go! But he's making the money he's worked so hard for and doesn't wanna have to start over. 

I need a mini vent. Obvi cuz I feel that's all I ever do anymore! My apologies! I feel like I'm fine during the day, at least since I talked to my DH last week, but as soon as we lay down he falls right asleep and I'm up all night searching the net and thinking "when will this ever happen" or WILL it ever happen?! I hate thinking like that but my mind usually wonders that way. And my personality is to joke about it and say things like "not like we'll ever get pregnant!" Or "my boobs hurt cuz I just finished ovulating and you didn't get me pregnant"... Which I almost said tonight but I caught myself! I hate to say things like that since technically it is his fault... I mean not like he has control about what cums ( :haha: sorry had to) out of there, but you know what I mean. I do not wanna take jabs at him and I've done good at not but those thoughts are in my head and I want them out!! I went off on my sister the other day and she said maybe I should see a therapist, for a 3rd party point of view, some one to vent to. But 1 I'm not paying for that! And 2, my husband would probably think I'm insane if said I even wanted to! I think they are great and have seen them work well for people but I just don't see me ever going... You girls are my therapists right?! Lol! Ugh! Babies are EVERY WHERE!!!!! It makes me so sad and like.... Bleh. 
Mamabunny- don't take that personal! I am so happy for you!!! It's just all in my damn head! 
And Im sorry I feel like I repeat myself but I just have this on my mind sooo much. Maybe I should start like a journal or something and write it out.


----------



## MH5280

Oh! And I found this... Look how creepy these things look!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's OK Michele I totally know you don't mean any negativity towards me :thumbup: I sometimes (ok maybe A LOT of times) can come down on my OH pretty bad and I know it makes him feel like shit... but it's hard not to with some of the things he does, especially the most recent job decision :growlmad: I've been doing pretty good at keeping calm but inside I am going crazy! I've thought about speaking to a therapist times before but I don't wanna spend the money on it either! I have vented A LOT on BnB... it's all I was practically doing on a daily basis because there was always something getting under my skin or not working out at home. Seems to still be that way :dohh: 

I don't know how the weather is where you're at but Northern Ohio was actually pretty decent yesterday and I guess it's supposed to be decent all week! :happydance: I'm anxious to get outside and do some landscaping and yard, breath some fresh air and feel sunshine!

Is that a double headed sperm? :rofl:


----------



## MH5280

Dude! Aren't those scary!!! THATS what my husband has! Weirdo! Lol! It freaks me cuz I've read where that SMALL change an abnormal shaped sperm makes it up to the egg can cause problems like Down's syndrome, or something like that.... That scares me! 
But omg! Our weather yesterday was AMAZING... Like 45 but so sunny and amazing! I was is SUCH a good mood from that! Haha! Today is foggy but supposed to be 45-55 all week!!!!


----------



## TTTTina

Those are scary. 

The fertility place does not take my so's insurance and we can't afford for him to get the consultation. His job right now is slow and he's getting less hours and I'm really bummed right now cuz I really wanted to see how it turned out :-(


----------



## Luckybug

No names yet. It's hard to name a human being. I like Elora Raine, but my family seems to hate it. :(


----------



## Jules8

Tina- Can you get an SA at his primary doctor? I think they are able to do that and give you some basic knowledge. I don't think you have to go to a fertility doctor for that. It's worth a shot to ask. If they don't ask if they have an idea of where to get it done that isn't fertility related. 

Our insurance doesn't cover it either, and just the consultation can be $200- $1000. I think it is rediculous that fertility treatments aren't covered in most cases. People that are having trouble shouldn't have to suffer just because things aren't working right! I have seen so many people who put all of their savings into treatments and stuff, they shouldn't have to give up so much just to have a family.

Luckybug- I love that name! Tell them at least it's not apple or orange. lol 

Michele- I hope you are feeling better! I know things are tough right now, but things will get better! We are always here to listen if you need to vent! :)


----------



## MH5280

Your so right! I have a friend who went through 3 rounds of IVF, thankfully it worked on the 3 round with their LAST egg!! But anyways, she said it was like $30K A ROUND! FUUCK that! That's what scares me!! Who has that just laying around!?!?! Let alone for 3 rounds! Lol! 

I'm not any better! I'm at my breaking point!!! :/ I was up at 3am and couldn't sleep and just cried!


----------



## Jules8

Girl, you sound like me last year. I was a crazy mess with crying, I knew we had to wait to TTC. I was ready, but my husband wasn't so it made things worse! I legit had my first panic attack in a grocery store parking lot because I was upset watching a lady put her kids in the car. I finally told my husband how upset it was making me to wait even though I knew it was the best decision at the time. We came up with a concrete month to start that wasn't too far in the future. I was still upset, but knowing that we were going to get serious at some point in the near future I was able to reasure myself. I will admit that I obsess over baby stuff: going on pinterest, going on here, looking up metformin & PCOS, walking through the baby section in any store I go into. I get sad that it hasn't happened yet, but I am not giving up hope. I know one day I will have a baby in my arms. Patience is very very very hard. Though I know that I can't let myself fall apart, because the here and now is just as important. 

Does your hubby know how upset you really are? Maybe sit down and tell him if he doesn't realize. Also, Come up with a concrete date together of when he is going to start making changes to help. I wouldn't just say whenever you move. That is too broad, it will make you crazy not knowing when. Just say In May(or whatever month you decide), whether we are moved or not this is when it's happening. Mark it on a wall calender and X out the days leading up to it. I would also suggest making a goal that you want to work towards that is TTC related like taking prenatals or something else. That way he doesn't feel so alone in the process.

Also, look around on the site to see if there is a group of ladies with husbands that have the same proble.It might make you feel better to have people to talk to others in the same situation. Hang in there, you are not alone!!


----------



## MH5280

Thanks girl. He is supposed to stop drinking after this Saturday. So I'm hoping he sticks with that. I honestly feel like I can't talk to him about it! He just is emotionless and I get no where. He's the worst person at talking about feelings and confrontation. When we do talk about it, he's never looking at me, he's either on the computer his phone or starring at the tv.... Even if he wasn't to begin with! We were OUT at dinner last week and I said something about how upset I've been feeling, and he started out looking at me then turned his head up to look at the tv and all I got in response was "yea" he drives me crazy with that! And yes I have told him this before. Ugh.


----------



## TTTTina

My doctor said they don't do the SA there and they refer us to the place she referred us to. I messaged her and asked if there was any other places we could go but I have not heard back yet. I may just have to start looking things up myself. It Is frustrating and bums me out. I don't even know how to continue to go about trying cuz just in case his sperm have a problem I dunno how often to dtd. 

I'm Sorry Michele. My so is kind of like that, with the not really talking out feelings kind of stuff. It does get frustrating


----------



## Jules8

Tina- There has to be another way! A lot of doctors are quick to send patients to a fertility doctor when there are doctors covered by insurance that can do the same initial stuff like an SA. All they do is write up an order, he does it at home then takes it to a lab like quest diagnostics and they send it out. In some cases they can do it there. Maybe call some labs in your area, a urologist, or maybe even your obgyn. With my stuff I am willing to try other doctors first before I spend that kind of money just to talk to someone.

Michele- Have you cried about it in front of him? I know it is such a girl thing to do, but can be effective. lol I'm not saying fake it, but maybe he should be aware that it isn't just you saying your upset. Another way too is making sure you guys are sitting down to talk without distractions. Don't give him the opportunity to go back to his game or look at the t.v. I would go in the living room, turn the t.v. off, and tell him you want to talk about things. Tell him you know he is stressed, but your upset about the situation and it won't settle down until you feel that he is taking your feelings into consideration. Also, let him know that you have been crying a lot and your patience has been low. Put your foot down! lol And if all else fails just cry.haha. I know he would really love my advice!


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG Michele seriously I think no matter where or how you try talking to him he will just aimlessly look away at some imaginary fly in the room or something! I say next time he distracts himself you throw a glass of water at him :rofl: Ugh men!!!


----------



## Micromeria

Hi! Could definitely use a TTC buddy.
24 yo, our 1#, the second circle trying (although there wasn't even an ovulation last month, so I guess this is the first).
Hubby really excited, Family really excited, even the friends are really excited. 
we've been together for 9 years, married for 5, a very pronatal society, so the prusser started long time ago.
I wasn't sure about it till a year ago. I even considered not having children at all, but then, I quit the pill and my body went crazy.
It's like a hole was forming inside my belly that has to be filled with babies. Now.
I waited for a year to see if this is genuine, and it feel this way.
Now I just can't wait to see hubby playing with our baby, read a goodnight story and braiding my future daughter's hair.
Help! I'm settling down! ;}
So wish me good luck, and good luck to you all too!


----------



## MH5280

I think I decided about asking him this weekend if we aren't moving til later to see a specialist! I'm nervous!!!!!
Also we talked some last night, I asked if he was mad at me cuz I felt he really hadn't aknowledged me unless I started it. He said no of course not. And I said well you know I'm having a hard time and I just need you to be here for me more instead of pushing it under the rug. He said he didn't know what else he could do and that no matter what it was never gonna be enough.... DUDE! You don't do anything now!!!! there's a lot you could do!!!! Of course I didn't say that!!! I just said, hug me more, let me vent to you with your full attention, ask me how my day was, or how I'm doing! Just CARE!!! Asshole! Lol god. Today has been ok tho, he was super talkative this morning when we were getting ready for work. So maybe it clicked. I don't even remember him coming to bed I was so tired, and I had planned on talking to him more then! Lol so maybe tonight! We're supposed to go to a friends house tomorrow night for a st patty's party and I'm dreading it cuz I'm not into socializing right now. I'm in a rut... A terrible terrible rut. Maybe it will be good but I'm hoping my hubby stays by me! I plan on telling him to tonight and to leave when I'm ready! Otherwise I might cry!!! Seriously!!


----------



## MH5280

Ok! So rant for the day.... Part 1. 
so today I was talking about our party that's tonight. And I asked how long he was planning on staying, he says "idk see how it goes" I said well I think 10 at the absolute latest, but if I ask you to leave, I'd like for you to be understand and not put up a fight, I've not been in the best mood and idk how ima be anyways... He said "we'll see what I'm doing" I was like "no like I'm serious. I feel like if you tell me no or ignore it, I think I'll cry! Everything makes me cry these days" then I asked what he planned on drinking cuz they are having heavy stuff like guineuss (if that's how you spell it!) and then some other beer like that... And he's like "probably the other beer and maybe some car bombs" I'm like omg! NO! I said "oh Jesus so your gonna end up puking tonight?! That's cool. Why can't you just have more control?" And he said "oh my god! You make me not even want to go anymore. I was looking forward to getting out of the house and letting loose but your just gonna harp and bitch all night" I was like "well maybe you go and I'll just stay home then" he said "no" and that ended the convo. But like FUCK DUDE!!!! Oh and I said "this is exactly what I'm talking about, you being more supportive of me in these situations instead of just ignoring it!" And he goes "I'll just tell them we have to leave cuz my wife is a 3 year old and cries when she doesn't get her way".... :growlmad: AAAHHHH! 
Since all this it's been like not even talked about and like we are both going. But he made me not wanna go even more than before!!!! And thinking about it on the drive home I got all teary eyed! 
Idk what to do!!! I want to go but I feel like at a certain point I'm just gonna get so mad! Like drink ok but fucking have self control to not go beyond that point of drunk to where your just completely trashed, which seriously he like doesn't stop and goes to that point. I don't want to be a nagging wife but I also don't want to put up with your drunken bullshit. I just want him to have fun but have self control! I really don't think its that hard but apparently it is!!! Oh and add on top that, he's already drinking a beer cuz "it's so sunny and nice out he needs a cool beer"


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omg I totally feel you!!! It's like dude have a few drinks and chill, have a good time but be a responsible drinker... don't get all out of control, drink way too much (or even a little too much) and become the "3 year old" I need to babysit and deal with all night. A lot of men seem to have trouble having a few. I like going out for drinks as in going out and having a couple, not getting shit faced ********. Or when we are with friends and having some drinks why do guys need to overdo it? And add liquor to it... ugh. If he wants to be supportive and understanding plus is bring proactive about starting a family I feel like he should grow up in that area. What's more important? You and your future family or being an immature drunk? MEN!!! I wish my OH didn't smoke, chew or drink. I could go forever without another cigarette or alcohol and be just fine.


----------



## TTTTina

I'm sorry he's acting that way. I like to drink wine and get a good buzz going on, I don't like to get trashed like I did when I was 21. I know how it is to be depressed and not want to do anything or talk to anyone but I force myself to cuz I know it's better for me than sitting at home wallowing. Lol. I had post partum so I was in a real bad place and barely had any contact with my son for the first year of his life. My oh did basically everything. I think that's another reason I want a baby so bad now, is cuz I want that time back that I didn't get with my son. People are pregnant everywhere and announcing it and I'm like good for you, go away now lol


----------



## MH5280

It ended up being ok! He left when I asked and didn't get too crazy! I was so proud of him! He didn't put up a fight or anything! I him it proly wasn't much to him but it meant so much to me. Yesterday we had a great day. So overall the weekend was good!! Yay! But I started spotting yesterday, ugh. I'm so bummed! I'll have AF this Friday and we have a concert we're going to :/ but thankfully my periods are easy... I just don't wanna have to deal with it that night


----------



## Jules8

Hey hey hey! I hope everyone had a good few days. I was sick for a few days with an upper respiratory infection, now my hubby is sick with a cold or something...ugh. I am still not 100%, but I am at work anyway just to get away from him. lol I swear, when he is sick it's like I'm taking care of a bunch of 2 years olds. All he has is a cold, not even half of what I am going through yet he takes off 5 days of work from his new job and I only get 1 day. Totes not fair. He literally whined the whole time at the doctor because we were there more than 10 minutes, refuses to eat anything unless someone else brings it to him, won't take the medicine the right way, and will only drink gatorade. Sometimes his rich, spoiled, only child syndrome comes out and I absolutely can not stand it! lol Enough ranting about him though. 

Despite my illness yesterday, I managed to make it to the endocrinologist. All my other tests were good so I have been oficially labeled PCOS. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but I start metformin tomorrow. I will go back in 3 months to get my levels checked again and to see if we need to increase the dose. If no pregnancy or improvements in 6 months, I will possibly be put on clomid. I am not super sure about that one as I would have to be prescribed clomid by my obgyn or a fertility endo. Fingers crossed this is the start of getting things in order so we can get back to some real TTC! Now if I can just get hubby to get his SA...lol 

Michele- I am glad you had a good weekend! Hopefully he continues to be more proactive with listening to you. :) Sometimes as much as men can drive us nuts, its the small gestures that remind us how much we do really love them. 

Tina- I am sorry you had such a hard time when your son was born, ppd sounds like a really difficult thing to go through. I admire your positivity and I am sure you will have another little one to enjoy all of that stuff with. :)


----------



## shortcakes21

Jules8 said:


> Hey hey hey! I hope everyone had a good few days. I was sick for a few days with an upper respiratory infection, now my hubby is sick with a cold or something...ugh. I am still not 100%, but I am at work anyway just to get away from him. lol I swear, when he is sick it's like I'm taking care of a bunch of 2 years olds. All he has is a cold, not even half of what I am going through yet he takes off 5 days of work from his new job and I only get 1 day. Totes not fair. He literally whined the whole time at the doctor because we were there more than 10 minutes, refuses to eat anything unless someone else brings it to him, won't take the medicine the right way, and will only drink gatorade. Sometimes his rich, spoiled, only child syndrome comes out and I absolutely can not stand it! lol Enough ranting about him though.
> 
> Despite my illness yesterday, I managed to make it to the endocrinologist. All my other tests were good so I have been oficially labeled PCOS. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but I start metformin tomorrow. I will go back in 3 months to get my levels checked again and to see if we need to increase the dose. If no pregnancy or improvements in 6 months, I will possibly be put on clomid. I am not super sure about that one as I would have to be prescribed clomid by my obgyn or a fertility endo. Fingers crossed this is the start of getting things in order so we can get back to some real TTC! Now if I can just get hubby to get his SA...lol
> 
> Michele- I am glad you had a good weekend! Hopefully he continues to be more proactive with listening to you. :) Sometimes as much as men can drive us nuts, its the small gestures that remind us how much we do really love them.
> 
> Tina- I am sorry you had such a hard time when your son was born, ppd sounds like a really difficult thing to go through. I admire your positivity and I am sure you will have another little one to enjoy all of that stuff with. :)

Hey was looking to join a group.. i am 20 and ttc #1 and i also have PCOS.. i am taking the natural route with an holistic dr who has me on some supplements that are supposed to help but is very frustrating!


----------



## MH5280

Jules- I've been wondering how your brother is doing? I hope he is well...


----------



## Jules8

Welcome shortcakes 21! I know how frustrating it is..I may have just found out about the PCOS, but the symptoms have always been there. I tracked and tried to go the hollistic route for a while, it just wasn't helping. Everyone is different though, I wish you the best of luck on your journey. :)

Michele- Thank you for asking! :) He finally came to his senses and is currently in rehab. He just finished a rough week of detox and is on his way to recovery, I just hope when he comes home he can stick to it...that will be his biggest challenge.


----------



## MH5280

I'm glad to hear he went!! That's a huge step! I'm praying for you guys!! How long is the program?


----------



## Jules8

Th program is 30 days. 1 week of detox then 3 weeks of counseling and whatnot. He just finished the detox yesterday so he has moved to a different part with 25 other guys to start focusing on how to deal with the other issues that come along with addiction. He is also going to need continuous conseling once he has completed the 30 days. Addiction is no joke, and unlike the commercials I see on t.v. he will not be cured of this overnight. This is going to be a lifelong struggle and journey, but I have a lot of faith in him.:)


----------



## MH5280

It's rough! My brother in law is a recovering alcoholic and drug addict, he's been clean for, I wanna say 12 years, but he regularly goes to AA meetings still! It's quite an accomplishment I think, but it sure is not an easy one! 

Well AF showed, she is brutal! Idk the last time I had SUCH bad cramps! Like crippling! Terrrrible!!!!! We have a concert we are going to tomorrow night and I'm bummed I have to deal with this! Being female sucks sometimes! Haha!


----------



## shortcakes21

Jules8 said:


> Welcome shortcakes 21! I know how frustrating it is..I may have just found out about the PCOS, but the symptoms have always been there. I tracked and tried to go the hollistic route for a while, it just wasn't helping. Everyone is different though, I wish you the best of luck on your journey. :)
> 
> Michele- Thank you for asking! :) He finally came to his senses and is currently in rehab. He just finished a rough week of detox and is on his way to recovery, I just hope when he comes home he can stick to it...that will be his biggest challenge.

Its my first time with a holistic dr but i am hoping it goes well (ps i am 30 not 20... typo)

The holistic dr has me on Vitex, Inositol and NAC. I just got AF on day25 so I gearing up for this cycle hoping it will help.


----------



## Jules8

Michele- That's awesome! It's a hard struggle, but not impossible. I am sorry you got af! Hopefully you aren't feeling too bad for the concert. Have fun!!!!:)

shortcakes21-I took vitex a few years ago with great results, though when I went back on it a few months ago it did not work the same. I think it is a great thing to try first! What is inositol and NAC?


----------



## shortcakes21

Jules8 said:


> Michele- That's awesome! It's a hard struggle, but not impossible. I am sorry you got af! Hopefully you aren't feeling too bad for the concert. Have fun!!!!:)
> 
> shortcakes21-I took vitex a few years ago with great results, though when I went back on it a few months ago it did not work the same. I think it is a great thing to try first! What is inositol and NAC?

Inositol is a powder that i mix with water twice a day.. its supposed to help bring down my testosterone. Same for NAC but that is a pill i take twice a day.


----------



## TTTTina

Happy to hear your brother is doing better and got help! 

I can feel af....she's on her way and should be here sometime tonight. Not looking forward to her lol. 

Michele I hope the concert is fun. I want to go to a concert soon!


----------



## MH5280

So my best friend just had her baby.... And I truly and sooo happy for her! But I feel like crying not because of happiness but because Im sad cuz I want one!!! How selfish of me! Ugh that's terrible! But I can't help it! :/


----------



## shortcakes21

MH5280 said:


> So my best friend just had her baby.... And I truly and sooo happy for her! But I feel like crying not because of happiness but because Im sad cuz I want one!!! How selfish of me! Ugh that's terrible! But I can't help it! :/

It's perfectly normal. I ball my eyes out everytime there is a pregnancy announcement on Facebook.


----------



## TTTTina

I feel the same way when I see pregnancy anouncments. When people I know actually have their baby I feel jealous and sad.


----------



## jessilou

Hello, hope you don't mind if I join. I am 25 and DH 27. We have been together for over 6 years and recently got married and decided to start TTC#1. I came off of BCP in November (was on it 8months) , but it took a little while to get a normal cycle as had breakthrough and then a really short AF.

I was going by the "ovulation calendars/tools" for the first 2 cycles and we were just BD now and then. Last month I decided to be more pro active and bought a Clear blue digital Ovulation kit.

So last month I got a solid smiley, and thought that that was going to be the month!! It wasn't though, and have used my CBD again this month and turns out I ovulate quite early in my cycle which is why we were missing the egg in the first ttc as I was aiming for day 14-15 instead of 10-13. So hopefully in the future we have some luck.
My cycles a little bit over the place they have been ranging from 27-30 days which is a bit annoying.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh good grief Michele I saw your pictures from the concert and looks like you had a great time, I would've never known the dumb :witch: was back with a vengeance.

My OH started his new job today! He had received a call Saturday eve while we were at the grocery store and got a job with a family owned construction company. The pay is decent, it'll take care of his share of bills and if his boss sees fit after this week he could be bumped up a few dollars. The hours are good too, 8/9am - 4/5pm with any overtime banked towards paid vacation time. It's a relief but I'm a bit nervous as I don't think my OH has ever been in that line of work, though he has done quite an amazing job on our bedroom remodel and was really pleased with the framing, drywall, electrical work and such he completed and seemed to really take an interest in it. I'm hoping he has a good day...


----------



## Jules8

shortcakes- That is interesting. I have not tried either of those, just the Vitex. Make sure you keep me updated on how those work for you! 

Tina- Thank you! I hope af isn't too evil for you.

Michele- So glad you concert was fun! 

Jessilou- Welcome! Have your cycles always been all over the place or just since stopping bc?

mamabunny- So happy that your husband found something quickly! I am sure he will be fine since he did so well fixing up your own home. :)

To the ladies who feel rough with announcements...I feel ya. It is so difficult to see others with families when we want one as well. I went to a meeting today where 1 person announced a pregnancy and another's wife is schedule on Tuesday to be induced. Everyone then continued to talk about their experiences..it's sad because I am the only one in the group without an experience to share. It just made me feel so left out. :( I just keep reminding myself that it will be my turn soon and I am sure that everyone will be happy for me. 

Also, here is a good article I found that talks about some of the stuff some of us are going through. https://www.babycenter.com/0_therapists-top-ten-tips-for-coping-with-fertility-problems_3935.bc


----------



## MH5280

That's a good article! Thanks for sharing! 
I start to feel a little optimistic like "he stops drinking we totally increase our chances"... When really I have NO idea! I don't want to be optimistic like that cuz I don't want to be let down. I do want to try and have more sex tho! Try a little harder than we have been, which hasn't been at all! I just don't want to miss it... Although I don't think we will. I did get him to agree to go for a consult tho! Just have to figure out when... And it's been 2 months so I think maybe asking my OB for another SA before we do see a specialist. Do you think its something she'd do after not seeing either of us for 2 months? 
Not sure I told you girls but we did get confirmation, we WILL be moved to Colorado by June! So really only 2 more months here max, which will seem like a freakin eternity! I think I want him to get a SA before we move just so we see what's going on. God I really hope it fixes itself... Everything I read is that morphology is the least common in male infertility. Sooo I'm still a bit confused on ways we can change this, like DOES it go away on its own? I read that it can happen from vericole veins in the testes, and that required surgery... I do NOT see him having surgery to fix anything! But idk his balls look normal to me :haha: I just want this to be easy for him, for us! I was telling him about my friends baby and said "I can't wait for us to have one" he said "it's gonna be the best" &#128522; that made me happy to hear! Him not drinking isn't going well yet... There was beer in the house so of course it has to be finished. There are 2 left and I'm sooo tempted to dump them and be like "no you must have drank them all" lol!


----------



## shortcakes21

Jules8 said:


> shortcakes- That is interesting. I have not tried either of those, just the Vitex. Make sure you keep me updated on how those work for you!
> 
> Tina- Thank you! I hope af isn't too evil for you.
> 
> Michele- So glad you concert was fun!
> 
> Jessilou- Welcome! Have your cycles always been all over the place or just since stopping bc?
> 
> mamabunny- So happy that your husband found something quickly! I am sure he will be fine since he did so well fixing up your own home. :)
> 
> To the ladies who feel rough with announcements...I feel ya. It is so difficult to see others with families when we want one as well. I went to a meeting today where 1 person announced a pregnancy and another's wife is schedule on Tuesday to be induced. Everyone then continued to talk about their experiences..it's sad because I am the only one in the group without an experience to share. It just made me feel so left out. :( I just keep reminding myself that it will be my turn soon and I am sure that everyone will be happy for me.
> 
> Also, here is a good article I found that talks about some of the stuff some of us are going through. https://www.babycenter.com/0_therapists-top-ten-tips-for-coping-with-fertility-problems_3935.bc

I will definitely keep you posted... i am cd8 so i may be ovulating soon (according the the 25 day cycle i had last month)...i am actually starting my hold right now! lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA Michele that sounds like something I'd do, dump the beer and be like 'Oh hunny you must have drank them all?!' :laugh2: Or... I'd just throw em away and say nothing! 

I used to look at my OH's balls and wonder if everything was OK in them or what was going on :haha:


----------



## MH5280

hahaha! I do too! especially more so now that I know I something is wrong! I googled what the veins would look like, to see if I could tell.... lol well idk what the hell im looking for really they look like wrinkly balls! so I was like omg that's totally what it looked like in the picture! but then when you stretch them out it looks normal... I think he just has big balls/skin so it wrinkles lol!! :haha: oh man! he'd be so mad if he knew the things I tell you girls! I think his balls are normal.... im spending my day researching more now! I truly feel the reason for his morphology is alcohol. and stress and heat in that area. look at me! being all positive and shit!... I wonder how long it will last!?!? probably just until I O and know we haven't conceived! lol!


----------



## MamaBunny2

LMAO Michele! :rofl:

Hey, we don't own a set so we get curious! I think extra skin/wrinkles is normal. I think it's funny when they shrivel/shrink up after DTD or if they're cold. Or if I grab one and move it slightly, it will kinda slowly move around on it's own like the goo in a lava lamp I guess? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

OMG they would so kill us.


----------



## MH5280

Hahahaha! :rofl: that's hilarious! I love playing with his balls! Exactly! I don't have them I'm curious!! :rofl: this is too funny!! I'm pretty positive his balls are normal! :) so that's good!!!


----------



## Jules8

You could always warm them up then stick them back in the fridge so when he goes to drink them it tastes gross. When he mentions the taste you could say, "oh no, your taste buds must have changed and now beer will never taste good again...darn!" lol 

HAHAHAHAHAHA! I am trying so hard not to burst out laughing at my desk right now reading your ball talk! I totes looked it up a while ago too...so sexy when going to bd and you wanna look just to make sure it looks normal! lol 

OMG! My hubby would absolutely be horrified if he knew half the stuff we talked about. Though, they talk about stuff we don't want to know about when they are around their guy friends so they can't judge us too much! 

P.S. how do I get all the cool smileys?


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG Michele next time we are fooling around with our men's balls now we are gonna think of each other :rofl: Awkward... lol

Jules are you using your smartphone or computer? There shld be a square with some smilies in it and a [More] selection to the right of the box when you hit Post Reply. It won't show up if you use Quick Reply.


----------



## Jules8

I use both and I don't have that on mine. I'm getting jipped on smileys!!!


----------



## MH5280

:rofl: omg I'm totes gonna think of you next time I'm playing with his balls! And then I'll laugh and obvi can't explain why I'm laughing! Haha!!! 

Jules on the mobile, when your replying there is "post quick reply" or "go advanced" it's under go advanced then it will be on the side and you can click "more" it took me a while to figure it out too! And it gets difficult on your phone! I've tried to just learn them and type them in but there sooo many!


----------



## Jules8

I found them!:thumbup:Yay!:yipee:


----------



## MH5280

Ok so Saturday night we were sitting there just watching a movie, and I got sooo dizzy. I didn't feel well. Made my husband go get me pedialite and drank a glass and went to bed. Yesterday I was pretty ok. Didn't didnt dizzy. This morning I woke up and was ok, was getting ready for work and went to blow dry my hair and I got dizzy again. I then called into work and went back to bed. I have felt ok all day, drank more pedialite, I'm eating just fine, but I feel hungry a lot. I just got a little bit dizzy and drank more pedialite before bed. 
Whyyyy am I getting dizzy???? I had what I'd say was my period, I started Thursday as expected and had cramps and it was kind of clotty... Well then Friday and Saturday I really didn't have anything! And by Sunday nothing at all. My periods usually are 2-3 days. I wouldn't think I'm preg cuz we had sex ONE day, which was CD 14 when I usually O. But... I had cramps and bleeding. So wth is wrong with me???? I hate this feeling! Now I notice it when I make a sudden movement. But still it's not fun. I think I may be a little dehydrated but I've been drinking water and pedialite... Not as much as I normally would but still drinking water. Any ideas? Just a dizzy spell?


----------



## Jules8

I can't tell you for sure what could be going on, but I know that I get dizzy sometimes around my af. It especially happens when I am extra hot, like during a super hot shower, blow drying my hair, when it's hot outside, or the heat in the house. I wish I knew what it was linked to so I could help you out a little more. 

It could also be caused some other things as well. If it happens again it wouldn't hurt to call the nurse at your doctor office. 

I hope it goes away for you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey now it only takes ONE time! My friend that's 2 weeks ahead of me said she KNOWS when they conceived bc they only :sex: ONE TIME during the month of November (on her DH's bday) and that's all it took! And this is the friend that took 5+ years to conceive her first. He's 1 1/2 now :)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MH5280

the second time it happened I was blow drying my hair. I felt clamy, like my hands, but the rest of me felt cold. today I have been ok. I know it has happened before like right before I O'd, however, it wasn't this bad! like satuday night was TERRIBLE! it was scary! probably just hormones going cray... cuz ya know that's totally normal! lol! its a scary feeling tho! 

so now that we know when we are moving, I DO NOT WANT TO WORK!!!!!!!!!! EVER!! AAAHHH!! LOL! I have basically 2 months left and I know at the end they will go fast, but its gonna be a loooong two months!!! last night my husband gave me the responsibility of making lists of what we need to do before we move, like canceling services, starting up services in CO, and most importantly FINDING A PLACE TO LIVE!! psh! why you gotta put all that on me?!?! he is busy making the business plan for the move, so I get all the personal shit! I cant wait!!! HURRY UP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance::yipee: LOL


----------



## Jules8

That is super scary! 

It happened to me in the shower one time and I felt like I was going to pass out. I got out as fast as I could because I was scared of passing out and getting hurt in there. I ended up sitting in a chair right outside the bathroom all wet until I felt ok. I hate that super dizzy feeling! Unless i'm on a fun ride....then it's ok. lol 

I am so excited for you! I bet time will fly by! I am a little jealous as well because...well I have been checking the weather and it's way nicer than here!My friend that lives out there keeps bragging about it. lol
That sucks he is making you do that stuf...though at least you can choose what you want and he can't complain! haha I know my friend had someone help them find a place since she was moving from out of state and couldn't really look around. Craigslist and trulia don't always have all the options available so they had more options to choose from. Just an idea so that is one less thing to worry about when moving. :) 

We decided against Colorado for now, instead we are moving back to Delaware closer to family. :) It didn't seem right to move so far away with everything going on in my family and my husbands mom going through a hard time due to her brother/his uncle passing away from cancer last week. Plus, I have a teaching license in DE so I have a chance to go back to doing what I really love to do. My job here is alright, but something is missing and I know it's because I want to teach. Knowing we are getting out of here makes it soooooo hard to concentrate on things here! So I feel ya girl! I just want to scream...I QUIT then pack up and leave immediately. Unfortunately we need a place to live and my work requires a month of notice before leaving so I guess I need to be patient. lol


----------



## MH5280

Haha! I'm the same way! I want to scream to everyone "I'm out of here!" And go!! That seems like a smart idea to move closer to family rather than farther! And I'm sure they would all enjoy it once you have a little baby!!! We will stay at a friends house when we first get there but we really don't want to stay there long. We may just get an apartment in Denver until we buy. We'll see! I just wanna buy NOW!!!!! Haha. But hubby needs to get his credit up!


----------



## Jules8

Credit is such a pain in the ass! If it isn't perfect it will ruin everything. lol 

I could hear the happiness in my moms voice when I told her. :) Starting fresh in a new place sounds so exciting at first, then you think about how much you would miss everyone. Heck..I am only an hour from them right now and I feel so far away.lol


----------



## MH5280

:dohh: I just caught myself counting out and planning what does we need to have sex! Ugh!! I'm ready to get back on this wagon.... I just wish I KNEW we were ok to reproduce! :wacko::haha::dohh::nope: all my emotions


----------



## TTTTina

AF ended yesterday so I'm ready to start trying again. My doctor gave me names of other places to look at finally for getting an SA. In case their is something up with his sperm count, how often would you guys think we should have sex?


----------



## Jules8

Have you thought about tracking with OPKs or temping? Those are two good ways to at least pinpoint ovulation, then you know when your fertile to bd. If not just every other day after AF ends. That should cover your bases. Lol

I think my AF started yesterday..I say I think because its so light I can't tell if its spotting or full blown AF. I'm not sure if its normal now that I'm taking these new meds. I just want to start my new cycle gosh darn it! Lol


----------



## MH5280

Maybe do every other day starting like CD 12... It's sooo hard to do that tho! Maybe skip 2 days instead of every other... 

My husband drives me NUTS, it never fails the week of AF he's so horny and just wants it all the time. But as soon as AF is gone he doesn't want it as much! Like wth!? He needs to change that! I think now he's liek afraid to touch me cuz he wants to wait until we are moved. Still so annoying!


----------



## TTTTina

I do use opks. I don't temp tho. I know if his sperm is low then you're not supposed to do it as often. My apps say my fertile week tomorrow. Maybe we'll do it every 2 days till after o, I'll figure it out. Lol


----------



## Jules8

Michele- That's men for you! lol Always following directions at the wrong moment in time, then it's like pulling teeth when you actually need them to do it. I always thought it was silly when women would talk about how all men have similar attributes, but after dating a few guys and getting married..some of those stubborn attributes really are universal. lol 

Tina- You got this! Sperm can live a few days so as long as you guys are bding 3-4 times during your fertile window I think your on the right track. :)


----------



## Jules8

Tina, I am so feeling your frustration with finding someone to do an SA! Basically, they won't give me clomid unless hubby gets an SA done. Makes sense...I don't want to take all this medicine if there is an issue with him as well. So I called my OBGYN and they don't do it. His doctor doesn't do it either. After what feels like a million phone calls, I finally found a fertility specialist that is covered by our insurance. We just have to pay the $40 co-pay for the meeting and the SA is covered. 

I am happy to have the meeting and so thankful that they except our insurance, because I feel like we are moving in the right direction. But it's also that bitter feeling that everything just has to be so damn difficult! I just keep telling myself that the many doctors, appts, phone calls, tests, and time will all be worth it.


----------



## MH5280

Yay! That's exciting you found a dr! I hope it goes well! Do you am have an appt scheduled? I sooo wanna just have a meeting with a specialist but I think that's getting pushed farther back until we have moved. I'm happy for you guys owing proactive! I wish my husband was that way right now! I know we have a lot going on and he doesn't want to add the stress but it's so hard to sit back and wait for someone else to do something about it! So I'm happy for you girls! Even tho none of us have 100% answers but your getting there!!!


----------



## Jules8

The meeting is two weeks from today. There was an opening for next week, but there still is a co-pay and we don't have the extra money until next payday. Our cat had to go to the vet which was insanely expensive and we will be traveling this weekend.

More like me being proactiv. Honestly, if I hadn't called to make the appt. it wouldn't of happened. I didn't even tell him I was doing it. Just called and told him when were going. lol I told him he should just do the SA while were there and he got all weirded out about it. So we shall see how things go


----------



## MH5280

I totally do that! But ugh! I know how much stress he has. I just want an opinion! Maybe I'll ask him again. Although I brought it up and told him in ready to try again and he said "I just don't want any more stress right now. And that's one thing we need to be relaxed with" :wacko: 

I should give up! And let him finish this shit here until we move. I JUST WANT A BABY!! Lol!

So the other day I went to the bathroom and when I went to flush I looked in the toilet (does anyone else do this?? Lol) and there was this thing, it looked like a loogy maybe, a chunk of slime looking. Well I was like "hmm weird" but whatever. Then today I had it again but it was when I wiped so I touched it and it was totally like slime and kinda clear when it pulled apart. Now I know when you O you have "egg" like mucus, and I'd say that's totally what this was... But I've never had it clump out like that... And I thought it was weird to be like one day and then again 2 days laters. But now I'm sitting at my desk totally have pain in my side so I'm like "maybe I am ovulating??" I guess. I've just never had that come out looking like that, and not a few days apart....


----------



## Luckybug

Just stalking your thread guys. I hope everything is going super well for you. <3


----------



## MH5280

Guess who came home and just NEEEEEEDED to have a drink :growlmad:


----------



## MH5280

Omg luckybug! You are getting closer!! I feel like your pregnancy is going fast!!! I hope your doing well!!! Have you guys picked a definite name yet?!


----------



## Jules8

Hiii Luckybug!!! :hi:

Michele- I sure hope he gets his act together once you move! He will no longer have an excuse! lol


----------



## MH5280

God I hope so!!


----------



## TTTTina

I'm over not being pregnant. I want it now. Lol. I find myself completely skipping over everything baby related on facebook or friends post about being pregnant, or their pictures, and as I skip it I'm thinking "don't care" haha I'm becoming bitter when I should be happy for people but I can't help it lol. oy.


----------



## MH5280

I completely agree! I feel like at this point I'm so numb to it all its just like ugggh! Of course YOUR pregnant. My friend who just had a baby really kinda has stopped talking to me. Which I get you have a baby but wth! It's ok cuz I probably don't wanna hear all about it! Lol that's so terrible! I AM happy for her I just don't wanna hear about it n


----------



## TTTTina

If i do look at their posts about being pregnant or their baby bump pics or pics of their babies it makes me feel that longing I have to be pregnant and then I get depressed, so I try to avoid it lol.


----------



## Jules8

I get sad because growing up I had a lot of cousins and my moms friends kids to play with. I am still close with most of them. My one brother has 6 kids and my other brother has 3. Most of my neices and nephews are similar in age so they do a lot of things together. Every year I think about how nice it would be if my kids could be close to them, but now they are all older. :( And most of my friends have kids that are all older now too. It makes me feel a little left behind. I know our kids will be spoiled because they will be the new baby, but it would have been nice that they had family playmates like I did. Ughhh! 

To makes matters worse I applied for a teaching position. It was for pre-school, which really isn't my favorite but I figured I could get my foot in the door at the school. Well the position isn't what I thought it was and the only position they have left is in the infant room. I just don't know if I could handle it right now with all we are going through.


----------



## MH5280

Oh man Jules!! That would be so hard! Like on one hand, you'd get to be around babies and get you baby fix a little. But then at the same time, it's just one big constant in your face reminder that you don't have one! I'm sorry. Im sure there are some other schools tho?


----------



## Jules8

It is really something I need to pray and think hard about. 

I have a teaching license for Delaware, but literally 0 jobs in Elementary schools...unless I knew Spanish then there is a few. In PA I don't have a license and even if I did they won't even look at me because I have no experience with PA schools. I thought a private school would be great because I don't need a state license and I could get some experience. On one hand it's could be an opportunity to get my foot in at the school, because if I already work there and a Elementary position opens up I have a great chance. On the other hand it's less pay then I am getting now and def. not what I want. Another good thing is that they offer free childcare to teachers, such a big expense eliminated if we do have a baby. Such a hard decision!


----------



## Jules8

Blah! So I guess I should have known not to go on fb on a holiday...4 eggselent news pregnancy announcements. Honestly it didn't get me upset until I got to dinner with family and the "when are you two going to get pregnant already?" comments started coming. When I told my brothers gf, who kept them coming even when I kind of dismissed the subject, that I found out I have PCOS and we are having some issues. She actually started making jokes and even said, hey you can have some of my eggs we know I'm fertile. How freaking insensitive! I wanted to punch her in the face. lol I just kind of laughed it off and walked away and hubby came in to give me a hug. Why do people have to be so rude?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Jules those questions/comments suck. People ask not even thinking... How insensitive of your brother's gf!!! :growlmad: A lady at the bank the other week asked me "Was it an accident?", referring to my pregnancy. I was like "No, not at all. In fact it took quite a few months actually. He wanted a child and I wanted to give him one." Then I thought to myself, ugh that's kind of rude to assume every pregnancy is accidental. Besides, why is it your business anyways lady?! I mean it's always a surprise when it happens but we still planned it.


----------



## MH5280

Omg that's terrible!!! I hate when people ask! And EVERY time I talk to my mother in law she has something to say about "the grandkids!".... STOP lady we don't have any kids and they aren't coming soon! And I was talking to her the other day about my dog and I said something about like wishing she could talk so we could communicate about what's going on and she said "oh god your gonna be THAT kind of mother" ummm I'm sorry... The kind that talks to my children? Yes yes I am! Like wtf! AND THEN!!!!!! Last night she was talking about Facebook cuz her other daughter in law saw I posted that we were moving, and my mother in law says to me "you better not post anything about my grandkids with out my permission"...... EXCUSE ME?!?!? NO!!! I went off on my husband about her! She thinks we butted heads while planning our wedding, she has another thing coming if she thinks she's gonna tell me what I can and not do or how to raise my kids!!!!! :growlmad: ugh! I was FURIOUS!


----------



## Jules8

mambunny- That is a terrible thing for her to say! I don't know if I could have walked away without flipping out on her or at least saying something passive agressive. lol 

Michele- Eww.. why would she be nasty like that about it. lol Number one: I am sure that your going to be a onderful mom. Communication is important. Nuber 2: Your allowed to post whatever you want about your life on fb. It's more your decision whether or not OTHER people can post things or not. 

I mean I don't really get upset when I see pregnancy announcements on fb. People are going to get pregnant around me and I kinda have to just deal with it. I mean..It does sting when it's every other post, but I don't know their journey. I only get upset when people make a joke out of pregnancy situations. Like the whole fake pregnancy on April fools or my brothers stupid gf's comment. It's just mean and hurtful to make people feel bad about not having kids or in mamabunny's case making rude comments about someone who is already pregnant.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Michele OMG I would have def been more than slightly irritated :saywhat: Yeah, you're going to be THAT kind of mother... an *amazing* one so shut your pie hole MIL woman! Who is she to warn you about what you post regarding anything on FB?! 

So... she's going to be THAT kind of mother in law... :rofl:


----------



## MH5280

Haha! Right! She is totally THAT kind of MIL! We usually get along well but more and more she says/does things that piss me off! She doesn't hold back and she doesn't care what other people think!!! She has no filter! I'm thankful my hubby agrees with me!!!


----------



## MH5280

Last night my husband told me I was crazy for all the things I wanna do to try for a baby, all the supplements and "do this and do that" :shrug: I'm just tryin!!! Or I was!! We NEVER have sex anymore!!! We did once at the VERY beginning of my fertile week and then exactly one week later at then end. Well today Ive noticed I have a spot in my left ovary area, it kinda feels like a gas knot but it's not going away! So I thought "oooh! Maybe implantion!?!" Haha! Why would I think that! It's obvi not! And I've been a little constipated this week so it probably is just gas! Lol. Alsoooooo I made a comment last night that I felt REALLY a bad about! We were talking about how "crazy I am" and my hubby was drinking a beer cuz ya know it was "National beer day" ugh! Well I said "your really bad at making new spermies" and he got mad! Which I TOTALLY don't blame him! :dohh: so then I of course tried to back track! Just saying that's not what I meant, just that him drinking beer doesn't help his swimmers and I want strong ones... Then I jumped him and hugged him and asked if he still loved me and he said "of course!" And laughed! But ugh! I was more mad at myself for saying that!!! It just slipped out!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww, hey we all have our "crazy" moments and say mean things... you know I have! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Jules8

We all sure do have our crazy moments. lol I do stuff like that when I am frustrated with hubby about something...it comes off soooo passive aggressive and I just can't help it! 

So don't feel bad, you are definitely not alone. Plus I can't imagine what your stress level is with moving and everything else, your allowed to get frustrated and get upset every once in a while. :)


----------



## TTTTina

My oh mom is totally annoying, basically trying to tell me how to raise my son and just thinks she can do anything with him anytime she wants and go against my wishes. She really pisses me off.

Sometimes when I'm mad at oh I will say I need good spermies and then I feel bad. He doesn't care I say it tho....just give us all an effing baby damn it lol


----------



## shortcakes21

MH5280 said:


> Omg that's terrible!!! I hate when people ask! And EVERY time I talk to my mother in law she has something to say about "the grandkids!".... STOP lady we don't have any kids and they aren't coming soon! And I was talking to her the other day about my dog and I said something about like wishing she could talk so we could communicate about what's going on and she said "oh god your gonna be THAT kind of mother" ummm I'm sorry... The kind that talks to my children? Yes yes I am! Like wtf! AND THEN!!!!!! Last night she was talking about Facebook cuz her other daughter in law saw I posted that we were moving, and my mother in law says to me "you better not post anything about my grandkids with out my permission"...... EXCUSE ME?!?!? NO!!! I went off on my husband about her! She thinks we butted heads while planning our wedding, she has another thing coming if she thinks she's gonna tell me what I can and not do or how to raise my kids!!!!! :growlmad: ugh! I was FURIOUS!

My mil is a ragging c word. We definitely bump heads all the time. She stalks me on fb and recently i had posted on a private diet board if the diet was save while pregnant bc we are trying and she called dh and said oh.. how long have you been trying... and when my husband denied it (we aren't telling anyone because we are having issues) she said oh no.. i saw it on fb.. i am part of this group bc i saw (me) join it.... CRAZY much... Its none of your business how long we have been trying. I told my hubby she will be lucky to meet my child at this point.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I removed my OH's mom from my FB friends after we got into it last week over how I feel her son needs to be more financially responsible. I don't need her, of all people, giving me advice about relationships or even parenting. She called the other week asking me about what diapers we plan to use and when I told her she said 'Oh, well just so ya know when they get a little older Walmart brand works just as good'. Ok thanks but no thanks. Him and I have already discussed what WE mutually want and have agreed upon for our child. After our spat last week I'm not sure right now if I even want her at the ultrasound. 

I've adapted a more carefree, "It's not my problem" attitude when it comes to my OH. Oh, you can't pay your bills? Perhaps you shouldn't have wasted you money but... not my problem! :winkwink: I got my shit in order :thumbup:


----------



## shortcakes21

Oh she will definitely NOT be at my ultrasound... heck no.


----------



## Jules8

Oh man, sound like all of your MIL can be crazy! lol 
My MIL isn't too bad, but we live an hour away and we don't have kids yet so I am sure the unwanted advice will come soon enough. lol The only issue I have with hubby's parents are that they have a lot of money and are kind of snobby about it. They also like to get our hopes up about stuff, but not follow through. It's super annoying! 

For example: When we got married they offered to help us out with getting a house. My credit is crap because of student loans, even though I am making payments it won't come off my credit report until it's all paid. So they said they would give us $15,000 for a down payment for a house then co-sign for us. We were really excited! They got a realtor and then all of the houses they made us look at were sooooo out of our price range even with the down payment. We found a few lower costing houses we could afford and they stuck their noses up at it. Then they decided that instead of houses we are going to look at trailers, well they found out that we would have to rent the land and our credit check got denied (duh). After that they basically said they were done with the whole thing. I was so angry about the whole situation. 

They also offered to pay our security deposit of our apt. and literally a few days before we were moving in they decided to cancel the check. I had to beg the landlord to let us pay it in payments so we had a place to go.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh Jules! What a letdown, one after another :nope: I totally understand the credit thing. I have good credit but after buying a home and a car within days of each other plus cosigning on my OH's vehicle (to get him a much better interest rate) I have a hard time getting loans... even to consolidate, which makes no sense to me :shrug: I'm like, hey I want to do business with you... if you consolidate these for me I'd rather pay you and not them! And they say NOPE! :growlmad: Uh, I'm already making the payments so it's not like I _can't_ afford it, I just want to lump them into one :dohh:


----------



## Jules8

I feel your pain. Credit is the worst thing ever. I tried consolidating too, but they made it out to be this super difficult thing. All I wanted was to have everything in one lump sum so I only have to pay to 1 thing rather than a bunch. 

Good thing is that I recently went on a rehabilitation with my student loans so in 9 months it will come off my credit report. I don't really have much of anything else so I am hoping that my credit will be ok in about a year or so we can get a house. They were picky, but we had found nice affordable ones that were under 90,000. The mortgage would be cheaper than what we are paying now to rent a 1 bedroom apt. 
I am super independent so I really didn't want their help anyway, they insisted. Now when they "offer" to help with anything I don't get my hopes up. lol


----------



## MH5280

Jules, how did you get your student loans into rehabilitation?? That's our exact problem, hubby has ridic student loans so it kills his credit even tho he makes all the money, while I have really good credit but I don't make much money at all! Anything to help his student loans would be awesome! But our mortgage broker guy said hubs just needs to stay on top of paying the loans and in 6-12 months we should be good to buy. I wish we could buy NOW! There is NOTHING good for rent in Denver!!! Unless you wanna pay $2000/month!!! Uhh no!!!! Ugh! So we decided we have a friend we can stay with out there until we find a place to rent. I spoke with a real estate agent and he said that there in 0 rental market in Denver and IF something becomes available they usually have showings and the house is gone that day cuz so many people are interested!!! My husband doesn't wanna stay long at our friends, like a month max, but they will set up the basement for us so I feel like if we are ok there maybe we can pay them a few hundred a month and then just buy a few months later, it's already been like 4 months since we talked to our mortgage guy. But who knows!!! I'm so sick of renting!!!


----------



## Jules8

My loan wasn't very high (7,000) and was in default due to not even realizing I was supposed to be paying..long story. My friend said something about how her husband did it, though he didn't keep up with the payments so he is screwed now. So I called and asked so if I keep up the payments for 9 months it won't go negatively against my credit. They took the past 2 years of my taxes so I got it down to about $1500 now. My credit went up a dent due to making somewhat of a payment.


----------



## MH5280

Oh gotchya! My hubby has like $80k in student loans :growlmad: I just hate that now that we are married, his credit, essentially affects my credit. But he has gotten better at actually paying them on time now that he saw that was ruining us getting a house.


----------



## Jules8

Having a lot of student loans sucks, however as long as he doesn't go into default it won't ruin his credit or your chances of owning a home. We did put in an offer a few years back for a house and they said that I would have been approved if my credit wasn't bad. Student loans don't always affect whether or not you get approved for real estate. My friends husband owes about 100, 000 in student loans and already defaulted a second time after doing the rehab program so they are basically stuck forever. She is so frustrated because she has great credit but doesnt work, while he has crappy credit forever and makes ok money. 

I always think about how people do it. I see people that make way less than me and my husband but are able to have money for a house, vacations, go out, etc. But here we are penny pinching and rarely do anything for ourselves...It boggles my mind.lol


----------



## MH5280

I completely agree! However my husband had let them default once or twice. So that's why the mortgage guy said to wait a year and stay on top of his student loans. Then we should be ok! 

Ugh! I had a break down tonight. My sister was texting me, they just bought a new house, she works part time, and her husband owns a lock smith company but BARELY makes anything! Like he may as well not even have a job cuz he doesn't ever make money cuz he's not busy but REFUSES to get a job to provide for his family!!! They just barely got approved for their loan... They have 2 kids already and my sister, knowing what's going on with me ttc, she tells me they want to try for their 3rd, and said "sorry I feel bad telling you"..... We are 5 years apart and she is older however she has always wanted to do the things I did and be more like me, so I've always felt it's some sort of competition between us, but like from her point of view. Well idk but it just PISSES me off! Like she brags how they have sex once and get pregnant. They last thing they need is another baby! When your husband doesn't care enough to help you financially and you can't pay your bills, they think it's totally smart to have how ever many kids they want, like what like 5! Well anyways it just gets to me!!! Like rubbing it in my face and I know it will happen asap and I'm not gonna be happy for her! This sounds so terrible cuz she's my sister but we've never really gotten along great, and I think it's a terrible idea. And yes I'm jealous! Very jealous!!! So I cried on my way home when she told me that. I told her "it hurts to hear that, but it's your life" idk I feel like is worse that it's MY sister having a million babies and I can't even have one. I'm more resentful to her than joe shmo! I told my husband and at least he was a bit positive and said "yea well when we do have a baby at least WE will be financially stable and you CAN be a stay home mom and then SHE will be jealous/mad".... My response was "GOOD!" Ugh I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Jules8

Michele- That sucks! I know she is your sister and you love her, but it sounds like she was a bit insensitive due to knowing your having a rough time. I agree with your husband..your time will come and you will be a wonderful mom. :)

I'm having a little bit of a rough day. I have been looking forward to this fertility appt. since I made it but getting super nervous.Things have been so crazy lately that I want some good new out of all this. I just want them to tell us we have a chance gosh darn it! I'll make sure to update with how it all goes.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Your DH is absolutely right Michele! When you become a mother you will have a stable environment to raise a child in and you guys will be amazing parents!


----------



## Jules8

I just wanted to let you know how the fertility appt went. 

It was longgg, but well worth it. Hubby did his SA then we got his results there, which came back all good. Once all that was done we talked about my PCOS and they did an exam on me. Then she explained the course of action. 

First I have to wait for af to show up, which she said if I didn't get it by the first week in May that they will induce it. Once af comes they will do an ultrasound, I will get an HSG done and take femara from cd3-7. Then I will go certain days to check if it works and I am ovulating. If it doesn't happen naturally we will think about IUI. Most of the testing and whatnot is covered, but any procedures like the IUI or IVF is not covered so we will have to save up if it doesn't happen naturally. The IUI costs $450 so it isn't too too expensive, but if we have to do it more than once it can get up there. 

It is going to be exhausting, but I am so ready!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Great news Jules! How exciting! Hoping everything goes smoothly for you :hugs:


----------



## MH5280

Jules that's awesome! Not all bad news! Sounds like it was very informative! And you guys are on your way to a baby!!! :thumbup: keep us informed how the meds work!!! 

Afm- I just wanna start my damn period! Lately my body has decided to be constipated the week before AF and it SUUUUCKS! :nope: ugh! It's like painful belly aches. But nothing wants to come out! Then when AF shows it all comes! Haha! Sorry tmi but whatevs! My boobs don't hurt tho! Maybe I won't even start :winkwink: yea right!


----------



## Jules8

Thanks guys! I will def. keep you updated. 

Michele, that happens to me too! It is the worst! I hope af either comes soon or doesn't come for good reasons. :)


----------



## MH5280

I think she showed up 2 days early.... Seems to be more than just spotting. 

Can I rant... Again? 
My 17 year old cousin just announced on Facebook that she is preggo, and "wasn't expecting it and had a hard time dealing with it at first"..... Are you kidding me?!?!? Like!!! This girl has NEVER EVER been a responsible person and is ALWAYS in trouble. Can't stay with a guy for more than a month, can't even keep a job at Taco Bell,and trouble just seems to follow her, but this bitch gets knocked up? And MY MOTHER commented and says "congrats honey you are going to be a great mom I'm so happy for you".... Seriously???? I'm sure your just being nice but you have never said anything like that about me TRYING to become a mother!!! Now I'm sure af is here cuz I'm hormonal but this really pisses me off! Why do these little irresponsible GIRLS get pregnant at the first split of a leg... UGH! Ok sorry. I feel like that was mean of me but I'm just sick of it!!! It's THE most unfair thing!


----------



## Jules8

Ughh... early spotty af = super lame! 

It really stings when I see/hear stories similar to your cousin. But think of how much better of a parent you can be for your child that you are mature and ready to be a mom. It may not be happening right now or as quickly as you would like, but when the time comes you will be ready. You also got to be young and experience things that make you a well rounded person. Sitting around being patient for our time to come to be moms sucks...it really does, but it will be well worth it in the end. Keep your head up and remember we are always here when you need to vent. :)


----------



## Jules8

I hope everyone is having a good week! We have some pretty nice weather here. :)
Of course that means my allergies are here with a vengeance, but I am trying to fight through them and enjoy the sunshine. 

Had my second interview for the daycare position. I really like the place, but I am just not sure about it yet! I wish I had a crystal ball that showed me what I am supposed to do....


----------



## MH5280

Ugh! Allergies are terrible! I swear they get worse as you get older! I never use to have any! And now I do! 
Week is good! I feel like each week is going by so slow! But after tomorrow I will have 5 weeks left of work!!! 

That's great you got a 2nd interview! May not be exactly what you want but it's a step to where you want to go! I think it'd be worth a shot if they offer it to you! It will probably be hard to be around babies tho!!!


----------



## TTTTina

I used to have allergies. They aren't as bad anymore. My son has them pretty bad tho. They suck


----------



## Jules8

My allergies are insane! I went to an allergist last year so they could do the skin test. Well, my arms swelled up and I got hives immediately. The worst thing is tree pollen. It's so bad that I am allergic to any fruit that starts as a flower on a tree because of pollination. The fruit thing only started a few years ago, I decided to have a peach for breakfast then within about 5 minutes I broke into hives and my throat started to close. I thought it was a fluke, but it happened again. I don't have as serious of a reaction with other tree fruits like apples or plums, I just get a few hives around my lips. Its super weird! lol 

The being around babies doesn't bother me that much. What's holding me back is the lack of PTO/sick time and benefits. At my current job I get 5 weeks of PTO and sick time is accrued, but since it's technically the medical field we don't get paid holidays. If you work a holiday you get time and a half,which is good for the little holidays like 4th of July or memorial day or you have to use PTO if you take off. I also have pretty good benefits which is super important right now. It is covering all of this PCOS stuff and most of the fertility specialist stuff. We just got started and it would suck to have to stop.
The day care offers 2 days of PTO after a year, however they get a paid week at Christmas and all of the holidays are paid as well. I don't know much about the benefits but they don't go into effect until after the initial probation period is over which means fertility would get put on hold. 

It's so hard! lol 

Michele, I am so excited for you!!! I know that it seems like time is going slow, but it will be here before you know it!


----------



## MH5280

Hi ladies! Happy hump day!!! Maybe today we can all make that baby! Lol! I hope everyone is doing well! 
Our weather has turned to cold, windy and around 40-48 degrees! It's terrible! So in return my body wants to catch a cold! Ugh! 
Well nothing new here just wanted to check in with ya'll! We've been slacking! Although I don't think any of us have anything new going on, just the same struggles :/


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's flippin' cold here too! :shock: Where's the spring weather?! Aside from the rain... We actually lost some power at work yesterday. My OH has already opened our pool and the water is clear as can be! My DD is ready to jump in but it'll be awhile before the temp is decent :nope: I can't even get outside to plant the flowers we bought last weekend because of Mother Nature's stupid bipolar fits :brat:


----------



## MH5280

Mother Nature and AF must be related! :rofl:


----------



## Jules8

Yeah, nothing new here. Just waiting for AF so I can start femara and my monitored cycle. Im praying so hard it happens in the next week or we have to skip the hsg due to vacation.

Its been OK weatherwise here. A little bit of rain and 60s, but it will be rainy and 50s the rest of the week.

I hope everyone is doing ok! :)


----------



## MH5280

Ok idk who else to vent this to. We NEVER fucking have sex anymore!!! I don't even care about not ttc but we can still have sex!!! So tonight we had all our chores done, took the dog for a walk, and I said "babe we should go play, we never do anything anymore" he says "what do you mean?" And I told him. And his response was "ha I know.... I'm too fat" :growlmad: are you F-ING kidding me dude!!!!! Like wtf can I do!?! Aside from raping him? Lol. I've touched him and tried to get him going and he just sits on the computer reading sports or work.... :nope: :sad2::hissy:


----------



## Jules8

You can always vent here, you know that! I am sorry he is being like that...super uncool!!! :growlmad:

My husband went through a thing like that last year. It was soooooo frustrating and it got to the point where I felt like there was something wrong with me. We were also under a ton of stress and once things got settled things in that department got a lot better. 

Do you think he is just super stressed out about the move? Maybe he is also stressed out that he is the fertility problem? I can imagine his manhood is a bit bruised knowing how badly you want a baby and he is the reason it isn't happening. We complain all the time how hurtful it is to see everyone getting pregnant around us, he might be hurting the same way. Whatever the reason is, maybe just have a legit talk about it and see what the real reason could be. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Michele that sucks! But I agree, perhaps he is stressed :shrug: When that happens I immediately think something is wrong with me or he isn't into it. We aren't exactly "active" at the moment... some play time here and there, but haven't really DTD in some time it seems but it can be kind of, er, awkward and difficult to execute :dohh: My OH is SUPER stressed right now as well and overwhelmed with emotions and fears. Hoping you and DH can get back in the swing of things soon!


----------



## MH5280

True. I know he's stressed, and I'm sure, even tho he will never admit it, it does bother him about his infertility. He just never shows any of it so I feel like he's good! And if I try to talk to him about it he still won't admit it... I need to get him drunk and talk about it lol.


----------



## Luckybug

Hubs went through that phase before when we were talking about trying to conceive the first time. He DID NOT want me to touch him unless he initiated it, and ignored me when we went to bed, or when he wasn't even busy. He was really stressed out so I dropped it for about a year altogether until last year.

I have to get my hubs drunk to talk about serious stuff too! He says he's quitting drinking now, so I dunno how I"m supposed to communicate with him when he's going to be sober all the time.


----------



## MH5280

Hi all!!! :wave: so new problem.... We have had sex 3 times this week :wohoo: ... I know crazy right!! So anyways... 2 of the 3 times when I've gone to the bathroom afterward and wiped, and there was like a fair tint of pink.... Idk if it's me or him... I haven't noticed any other pink discharge from me... But when I've wiped it on a towel :rofl: (does anyone else have designated cum towels?) I haven't notice any pink.... My hubby says "must be the toilet paper.... I mean maybe.... It is a new tp and it SUCKS! It breaks easily so maybe it's like my finger reflecting underneath?!?! It's kinda scary!!! Like ok if it's me, although it's way too early to be spotting (I'm fertile this past week!!!) and if it's him.. Uuummmmm????.... But I'm sure he's jerked it himself and he obvi hasn't noticed anything... I've read it could be like cuz it rips from not being wet enough, but it's not BLOODY... Just pink, and like I said VERY FAINT! Like almost not pink... Lol :shrug: it's only been seen like when I first wipe, I go back again and there is nothing..

I hope everyone is doing well!! :D


----------



## MH5280

Hmmmmmm 

https://www.ovuline.com/guide/143/optimize-conception-natural-twist


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ok now I believe I recall this happening to me the month I conceived... I have a thread about it somewhere. Lemme find it...

And is that one of those cups you place inside your vajayjay after sex? I've heard about em just never seen one :shrug:


----------



## MH5280

But was it like before you ovulated or after?? I should have O'd Tuesday or Wednesday and it happened Friday and Thursday.... So one before and one after....

I have read it can happen in pregnancy, but I'm not pregnant... I did have AF here....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh ok. I couldn't find my timeline of the month I conceived but I recall I had spotting like that after I ovulated and it was after DTD at least one of the times. I remember seeing it on the TP and just knew I was getting AF again... then got my :bfp: instead :dohh:


----------



## Luckybug

Sometimes when people have a really good O they bleed a lil' bit. 

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/bleeding-ovulation.html

Sounds exactly like what you had. Sometimes they're just a lil' too rough, sometimes they scratch on accident during foreplay, could be 100's of things, but I'm going to be positive and say it's just a lil' O bleeding.


----------



## MH5280

Thank luckybug!!! How are doing?! Have you guys decided on a name yet?!


----------



## TTTTina

I spot when I O. I spot on and off my whole fertile week some months and some months I don't at all. Sometimes I even need to wear a pad to catch it. It's more if a watery blood than period blood. Either way it annoys me lol. I want to try stork. Lol


----------



## MH5280

Ok so today I'm roughly 7-8DPO, but idk exactly when I O'd cuz I'm not tracking anything. But I've noticed, lol I hate saying this word, but I have a little pain in my clit.... I mean I think that's where it is, it's not on the inside, I feel like it outside my body, if that makes sense, like definitely down there! I noticed it the other day too... It's not like "oh my god this fucking hurts" but it's def like, makes me stop like "go away wtf is this"...... Sooo wtf is this????


----------



## Jules8

Y


----------



## Jules8

Hey Ladies! We are back from Disney. :( We had so much fun! Now my hubby is trying to get me to move to Florida.

AF is just starting...I think. So I will be taking the femara, getting the hsg done, and having a monitored cycle. Fingers crossed this works!!

Michele- That sounds like O to me, but I dunno. I get that weird pain too sometime, but not sure what causes it. I wish there was a way to just know what every weird feeling is! Lol

PS. I don't know why my phone posted y. Lol I didn't even get on the site for a week! Haha


----------



## Jules8

Hey Ladies! We are back from Disney. :( We had so much fun! Now my hubby is trying to get me to move to Florida....not happening. Lol

AF is just starting...I think. So I will be taking the femara, getting the hsg done, and having a monitored cycle. Fingers crossed this works!!

Michele- That sounds like O to me, but I dunno. I get that weird pain too sometimes, but not sure what causes it. I wish there was a way to just know what every weird feeling is! Lol

PS. I don't know why my phone posted y. Lol I didn't even get on the site for a week! Haha[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jules8

My phone is acting cray! Lol Sorry for the double post


----------



## MamaBunny2

Disney is so much fun... but hectic! We went the past November and I wish we would've stayed longer, but now we can go back again - with our newest family member - and hit up the spots we didn't get to visit!

FX the extra help with your cycle produces a :bfp: for you SOON Jules!

Michele I saw some wedding photos on Facebook of you and DH, I'm jealous! I secretly wish I could have another wedding but mostly just would like to be married again someday :coffee: My OH says we are basically married, just don't have the little paper to validate it... whatevs


----------



## MH5280

That's how we felt! But we decided to make it official!! I wanna get married again!!! To my husband! Haha! They went so fast I wanna do over so I can enjoy it more!!!


----------



## Jules8

I already brought up a vowel renewal to my hubby. It was fun doing all of the planning and the excitement building up, then when the day came it was such a blur. I felt like I was in a daze and if we didn't have pictures then I probably wouldn't have remembered much. lol

Small wedding are nice as well. We almost just went somewhere tropical with just the two of us and our parents. :)


----------



## Yoshibelle

Ms.Bsky said:


> Do u guys use OVulation tests? I think next circle I will try that, and maybe this praised "preeseed" lube:)

Hello! :) I'm 26 and dh is 27 we are ttc #1 and I am using preceed and clearblue ovulation tests. (20 pack) I started testing again every day on the 3rd of this month and started getting positives on the 7th and have been taking the tests every 2 days since getting a pos. For some reason, I'm still getting pos when I take them. A few ppl have told me that I may have conceived, and that may be why they are still showing as pos. anywho, they do work, because while taking metformin I am finally ovulating again (haven't done so in about 4-6 months due to pcos) and the tests have been accurate. Before now I would never get a pos. so, long story short, if you haven't already, you should try them! :)


----------



## Yoshibelle

Hello ladies!! Do you mind if I join? Hubby and I are ttc #1 I'm 26 and dh is 27. I'm currently taking metformin and using preceed along with clearblue opk. I think I may have conceived because I've been having some cramps and slight pains on my right side. And still getting pos on my opk after I started getting a pos on the 7th of this month. (Started testing on the 3rd. Tested every day till I got a pos on the 7th, then started testing every 2 days) a few ppl said I may get a BFP when I test because I'm still getting the pos on the opk. Hopefully they're right because I've been ttc for over 2 years. But just now trying something different (like the metformin, preceed and opks) but they all seem to be helping I'm excited! :) and I would love to have some buddies through our journey


----------



## hopeful0404

hey ladies sorry im new to this im also trying to concieve baby #1 is it ok to join this thread?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I used Preseed for a couple months, along with OPKs. The month I got my :bfp: I tried using Preseed just about EVERY time we DTD and was still using OPKs. I also temped, which is what prompted me to test when it spiked at around 11DPO. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Yoshibelle

Thanks! I'm patiently waiting for Sunday so I can take this test!


----------



## Luckybug

Hey ladies! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing!

Pretty good here!

<3 Baby dust for everyone!


----------



## Jules8

Hi luckybug!!! Oh my goodness..you are so close to meeting your little one! I can't believe it. I know it has felt like forever to you, but it feels like time sure has flown. :)

Mamma bunny, it looks like you are getting close as well. :) 

I feel like things quieted down on our thread. Though, I am glad I can follow a little bit with Tina and Michele on fb. 

AFM: Things are going well. I took femara this cycle and had two mature follicles at my u/s on Friday. My blood work showed that my LH was where it should be. On Sat. I got my long awaited positive OPK. I also had lots of pain on my sides and a massive headache. My temp went up this morning and no more pain so I am hoping I ovulated. I will find out for sure when they get my bloodwork on Friday. I am excited that things are going in the right direction even if it does take a few cycles. Though I am hoping sooner or later since these doctor appts. are getting expensive..along with having to go so often. 

I hope everyone else is doing well! I still have you all in my thoughts! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yup Jules, getting closer and my anxiety is ridiculous! Feels like there's so much to do and also so much is happening. And on top of it, OH got laid off from work today :cry: Horrible timing. Hoping for a miracle...

Excited to hear how everything goes for you in upcoming weeks!

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## Jules8

I am so sorry to hear that mamabunny...I know how it feels to have financial stress. Funny thing is no matter how much we stress things are always ok in the end. :) I will be thinking about you guys and hope something opens up for him soon.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Turns out, he did not get laid off! Not sure what the whole deal is with that but just happy we still have that income for now. He checked out a job possibility yesterday after work that sounds much better than what he's currently doing and will guarantee 40-50 hours weekly, if not more.

Hope everyone's having a lovely week!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies :hi:

I'm looking for a ttc buddy :) Im currently trying for baby number one and feel I need someone I cant chat to through this hard time especially the two week wait periods :haha:


----------



## MH5280

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I went MIA! Moved back to Colorado! And all went well! Just going CRAZY looking for a place to live! The rental market out here is so outrageous. Even to buy it's hard! We are talking to a guy about down payment assistant programs, to see if that is an option for us. But still looking to rent in the mean time. Sooo stressful! Otherwise nothing going on with me, still ntnp. 
I'm hoping once we get settled in we can start things back up and find my husband a dr to check his little guys out again. 

Jules how is the femera working?? I'm thinking positive for you!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yeah looking for a place to live... and dodging TORNADOES :wacko: :laugh2:


----------



## Jules8

Hi Ladies!!

Michele- Congrats on finally moving home despite the craziness! Sending some good vibes for you guys to find a good place to settle for a while. :) 

AFM- The femara worked great! So great that I got a BFP yesterday!! :) I was on progesterone because my levels were low and the side effects are a lot of early signs so I just chalked up my sore boobs and light cramping to that and actually picked up my next round of femara. On Thursday they hurt really bad and the cramping was a little more frequent...kind of like right before AF. I was at a conference all day and couldn't keep my eyes open.I took an ic when I got home and a light line popped up, figures I was just seeing things. Yesterday morning I took another as soon as i woke up and a pretty obvious line came up so I ran to Walmart for frers. I was freaking out so bad that I took it and left the bathroom. When I came back I almost fainted because 2 bright pink lines were staring at me. My hubby knew and was on the porch..I was in such shock all I could do was a thumbs up. Hahahahaha I took another one today and a darker line showed up so cross your fingers for a sticky bean. I go in on Monday for a blood test to confirm. If all is good then we will figure out how to tell close family and a few friends then announce to everyone else after the first u\s.

To be honest I am a lot more nervous than I thought I would be. It just feels weird..lol I think the blood results will help ease some of it. 

Sorry for the long post BTW. I haven't told anyone yet so I've been holding it in since yesterday. Lol


----------



## Luckybug

Congrats! Super good news!


----------



## MH5280

Omg Jules!!!!! THATS AMAZING!!!!! YAY!!!! Omg! That was fast!! Well not, but fast once you figured out what you needed!!! Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jules!!! Ahhhhhh congrats!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

That _was_ fast, once trying the femara. Do you have an estimated due date?


----------



## Jules8

Thanks ladies! :) EDD is February 18th.

I need some prayers for this little bean to stick though![-o&lt; We were excited to find out my numbers yesterday and it was only 35. Also, my progesterone is low even though I am on progesterone suppositories. I am so worried because it should be over 100 at this point. I go in tomorrow then again Friday for repeat bloods to make sure its doubling like it should even if it started a little low. I will keep you updated!


----------



## TTTTina

Congrats Jules! Praying you get a sticky bean! If it sticks have it Feb 17th on my birthday hahaha


----------



## MamaBunny2

Prayers and FX for a sticky bean! You could always have a Valentines Day baby <3


----------



## Jules8

My HCG is still low, but doubled thank goodness!!! :)


----------



## MH5280

Keep keeping us posted Jules!! We need to get back to supporting.. I mean I still think of you girls all the time, but life got away from us all!! I'd still love to hear about your journey!!! :) if you have it little past the due date on the the 23rd, That's my bday!


----------



## Jules8

I like February so I wouldn't mind any days...except valentines day (my brothers horrible ex's b-day) and the 29th because its a leap year. Lol 

I would love to get this thread going again. I miss talking to you guys about everything..not just TTC and Pregnancy stuff. 

How is the new place Michele? Does it feel good to be settled finally?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jules you are welcome to join us ladies at this thread to chat about your pregnancy as well. I love these girls! We know everyone by name.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ticking-together-until-we-all-give-birth.html

And of course I'm positive there are other threads specific to due date. This particular one is a mix of em.

I've been SO busy at home finishing renovations and preparing for our shower this weekend, plus working and other responsibilities. Can't wait to maybe relax some. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MH5280

We are all moved in!! When we left Illinois we decided it would be easier to just donate most of our crap and start new when we found a house here.... It was a good idea then! But now trying furnish a house is ridic!!! We have to wait 2 weeks until we get paid again to finish buying things, like a couch and bed set! We did get just a small little couch to use in the mean time and then my husband will put that in his home office. I like the neighborhood we are in! It's quite! It would be a great place to have a baby!!! :) 
I've been symptom spotting... I haven't done that in FOREVER!! I should have O'd either Saturday or Sunday... Yesterday my FMU I had very light pink when I wiped. And then random pains throughout the day.... I feel like it'd be too early to implant, but we had sex..... Days before O... I don't even know when. Not getting in my head or any hopes, but yesterday's symptoms were odd... 
Jules I'm seriously soooo F-ing excited for you!!!!!! :)


----------



## Jules8

You will be all settled before you know it. Getting all new stuff is stressful money wise but fun to redecorate and have something new for a fresh start. :)

That symptom does sound odd. I am praying you girls get your bfp soon! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I recall getting some pink and/or spotting before getting :af: and was always gutted. It happened the month I got my :bfp: though so I just shrugged it off as the usual only for a huge surprise! Michele are you temping at all? I can't remember if you said you were.


----------



## MH5280

I've never temped. And right now I'm not logging any info! But I did check and I think today is CD20... Sooo it'd be REALLY early to be having af OR implant symptoms when I did... At least I think.... I really have no idea what cd we had sex or anything.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Having no idea is prolly the best :thumbup: I know it's hard not to symptom spot tho!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm symptom spotting labor now at 35 weeks. It never ends.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ha! Luckybug I never thought of it like that! A friend of mine on another thread is so doing that right now as she is a few days shy of 40 weeks :laugh2:


----------



## MH5280

Luckybug- seriously your pregnancy has gone so fast!! I'm so excited for you! .... Do we ever get to know her name!?! :)


----------



## Luckybug

I'm going to be completely honest, we still don't know what we're going to name her. The only one that my husband and I both don't hate is Valora, but it's so uncommon. She'll never be able to find a keychain with her name on it.


----------



## MH5280

Hahaha!!! It's really pretty tho!! Plus now days, it's common to not have a keychain with your name!!


----------



## Jules8

That name is so pretty! Don't worry about that stuff, I have a common name and still can't find my name anywhere. Lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I will never find my name on anything - Jyllian

All I find is Jillian and that won't cut it!


----------



## MH5280

Yup! My name only has 1 L so I'm out too! 'Michele'


----------



## MH5280

So I called an infertility specialist today!! I just wanted to make sure they could help with our problem, she suggested a consultation with the dr. she checked our insurance and we have coverage!.... Sooo now I just need to tell my husband and see when he wants to get scheduled in! Fingers crossed! &#128522;


----------



## Luckybug

YAY! The ball is rolling.


----------



## Jules8

Woohoo! That is so exciting Michele!!! :)


----------



## ModernMaven

Hi! Can I join too? Im 30 and DH is 33. We're TTC #1 for about 11 months..we started a little before that, but we really didn't know what to look for. I've been OPK'ing and BBT'ing. So frustrated that I got my AF three days ago, I thought for sure this would be the one. I've been going to acupuncture for the past 4 weeks and taking fertilaid as well as my DH. Also cut out caffeine 3 weeks ago...how long is it supposed to take after making all these changes? Grrr...so frustrated (and caffeine deprived) :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's great news Michele!!! Hopefully DH is cooperative and excited!

Modern have you tried Pre-Seed? I've seen great reviews on it and although I wouldn't claim it to be a "miracle lube", it is quite nice to use and after 7 months TTC I happened to get my :bfp: the month I was religiously using it (like every time we DTD). I was also trying to follow SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) but OH wouldn't cooperate :dohh: Just some other ideas I wanted to throw out there maybe you'd want to look into and try. Good luck!


----------



## MH5280

So talked to the hubs... He made me mad cuz he just didn't seem to care and I told him that and he said "idk how you want me to react, it has to be done and you are handling it"... So today I called and just booked a consultation! OMG you guys I am soooo nervous! Like it's REAL.... We are moving towards what we want... I hope it's easy... I think I'm nervous about that... I'm totes losing sleep over this now... Ugh!! So July 28th! I'll keep ya'll informed of our appt! Keep us in your thoughts! Think happy thoughts for us please!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Eeeeeeeeeek!!! So excited for you! So in like less than three weeks you will begin figuring out a new plan of action and that much closer! I like countdowns :laugh2: It's a little longer than the ever so lengthy 2WW but your appointment will be here in no time! :happydance:


----------



## MH5280

Jules- how are you doing??


----------



## Jules8

Michele- That is super exciting that you are moving in the right direction. I'm sorry hubs is frustrating you over it. My hubby was the same way, its like they just have to be told what to do when it comes to this stuff. Planning things out and making appts is just too much for them.lol I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that all goes smoothly for you guys!!!!

I'm doing fine. Still haven't told my husband's parents..every time we have things set up they back out. So frustrating! I'm about to just text them the sonogram. Lol I go next week for my last ultrasound at the fertility clinic then its off to the midwife. It all still seems so surreal. I feel like time is moving fast and slow at the same time. Lol


----------



## Luckybug

I'm so happy for you Jules!

Now, if my baby would just get out. She's really content in there. I had my 38 week appointment today and the doc said not to be surprised if I were back next week, which is to be expected but still disappointing.


----------



## Jules8

Luckybug- Wow! How did time go so fast?! Make sure you post some pics once she is here. :)


----------



## MH5280

Yes please!!! We need pics of you amazing snug bug!!!! 

Jules- I would totes just send a text! Haha! My husbands father and step mother don't ever communicate with us so his step sister had a baby and we found out from MY mom seeing it on Facebook! So we joke that we aren't even gonna tell them at all! But I'm kind of serious!


----------



## Jules8

I really would, but my husband is an only child so this is their first grandchild. They are very involved, in fact his dad bought me a new car this week. I feel like we owe it to tell them in person to make it special. Damn my guilty conscience! Lol


----------



## Jules8

Everything went as planned! So relieved that mostly everyone knows. I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## MH5280

Yay!!! Good job! And yay new car! I want a new car soooo bad!... Hubby has been saying when we have a baby I need a new car! So it's a double plus! Haha! Ugh! Our appointment is sooo far away! Lol! One week from tomorrow now! 
Jules how are you feeling?! Any sickness?


----------



## Jules8

I am so excited for you! Time will fly once you have your appt. and they come up with a plan. Just make sure to call and ask ahead of time if they plan on him doing an SA at the appt. so you can prepare. Sometimes he has to sustain for a day or 2. I know things will start falling into place for you guys!! 

I am feeling pretty good overall. I have my moments, but it's rare and I haven't actually gotten sick. Honestly, I was expecting to feel a lot worse so I am enjoying it. lol


----------



## MH5280

That's great!!! 
We are just having a consultation, so no SA yet... I'm sure they will want him to do another tho.


----------



## Jules8

Michele! Your appointment is almost here!!!!


----------



## MH5280

I'm getting nervous!!! I just keep wondering what they are going to say.... And I feel like my husband will hold back and not be honest in the appointment, like embarrassed... He just doesn't express much so I feel like he's gonna hold back there too.... Aaaaahhh


----------



## stephm14

MH5280 said:


> Hey girls! I'm 26 and my husband and I are ttc! It's our 2nd month trying, and I'm supposed to start my period today, no signs but had a negative test this morning. So I'm pretty confused and discouraged right now. I think it's great to have some one to talk to while going through this time in our lives! I wish all the best of luck!

This is my second month also! I have lots of similar feelings too, im due for my period in about 4 days, and although i have not taken a pregancy test i believe from the way im feeling i will be in fact getting my period...its so discouraging I just want to be pregant already!!


----------



## Luckybug

I'm still pregnant guys, I can't believe I'm still pregnant!

-.-


----------



## Jules8

Michele- I'm sure it will go alright! My hubby was shy too, they just hate talking about their manhood. Good thing is that even if he holds back they will still be able to come up with a plan based off of his SA when he gets it. :)

Luckybug- Your soooo close! That baby will be here in no time now!


----------



## MamaBunny2

When is your due date Luckybug?

Eeeeeeeek so excited for your appointment Michele! DH better be open and honest :gun:


----------



## MH5280

Soooo... Had our appointment today. Hubby was silent the entire time basically! But the dr reviewed our previous tests and basically we are starting over. They took blood work from me today to check my hormones and CBC. I had an immune problem 3 years ago, my last blood count showed my platelets were low, so the dr wanted to check that again, and if they are low he really recommends me to see a hematologist, because if it's super low it can cause problems for me and the baby during pregnancy. I go back Thursday for another hormone test. And then go Monday for an HSG test, where they shoot die in me to see if my tubes are open or blocked. The nurse said sometimes if they are blocked the die can burst it open and they've had that happen and then people get pregnant the next month. My biggest concern now is my platelets.... It was NOT FUN going through treatment for that and I sooooo don't wanna do it again! With my condition the options are usually steroids which I did, and gained 20lbs! Or have your spleen removed, which then I'd have to recover from that surgery before I could even get pregnant. Ugh. 
So then for my husband, he will have to redo the SA.... :wacko: here's the problem with that.... My husband doesn't "have the time" to go do it.... Because God forbid he ever miss any fucking work! He said "this is such bad timing, I can't take time off work"... 2 guys quit and their last days are Thursday and Friday, Friday would be ideal for him to do the SA, and I said the one guys last day is Friday, can't you take 2 hours to go do this? And he said no... And then I cried! Like WTF?!?! "You don't have time".... So when IS going to be a good time??? NEVER!!!! He NEVER takes any time off work!!! Like idk what else to say to him... I don't want to wait for fucking ever to continue with this, we have already waited this long and I agreed to wait CUZ OF HIS JOB!!!!! UUUUGGGGGGGHHHH :cry::cry: 
I'm like "yay we are finally moving forward and this is gonna happen".... Well I kinda need YOUR part in this!!! And then we stopped at the store and he says "so that's cool the supplements are all in one pill I don't have to take a million pills a day"... Cuz the dr gave us a list of supps for him to take to help improve his swimmers.... So... That's the 411.... Wish me luck! I'm happy but super frustrated and pissed off at my husband!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Great news you guys have a plan of action and will be that much closer to conceiving! But BOO on DH for being a poophead. Like seriously? He's going to HAVE to make the time to do this. It's unavoidable. JUST DO IT.

I've read about the dye and checking tubes for blockage. I was preparing myself to have to do that, my doctor had even mentioned doing it if we hadn't conceived by the beginning of this year. 

I'm so happy you had your appointment and am anxious to hear about the next steps you guys complete and follow your new journey to conceiving :happydance:


----------



## MH5280

Awe! Thanks! It makes me happy you care! Lol I'm just so mad and annoyed so I'm glad someone other than me cares! Haha! I wish you could help me!


----------



## Jules8

Michele- Sounds like they are getting all the ducks in a row so you guys can start moving forward. Yay! :) The HSG is a little uncomfortable so take some pain reliever before you go. Fingers crossed that your platelets come back good...having your spleen removed or taking steroids doesn't sound like much fun at all. 

I hope your hubby stops being difficult already! I would be so frustrated with him. I mean they have the easy part! It takes less than 20 minutes and is painless for them. We have to go through wayyy more for testing. Not including we have to give up stuff once pregnant, carry the baby for 9 months, than push it out of our va jay jays. lol MEN!


----------



## MH5280

Soooo!!! HE WENT YESTERDAY AND DID THE SA!!!!! OMG I was so happy!! I got a call yesterday afternoon that my thyroid came back high, they like it to be 2.5 when tcc, mine is 6.3!!!! YIKES!!! So they prescribed me some thyroid meds... Still have my HSG Monday... I'm nervous!! They said it's happened where someone does the HSG and then end up preggo the next month! So that'd be cool! But I don't think Ima get that lucky!!! Haha! Speaking of luck! Me and my husband decided we are mean people! And this is probably our Karma!! We seem to always have bad luck! So we decided we should change that and start being nicer to people and doing good deeds! So this morning he comes home from Starbucks and says "I did my good deed for the day!!! And bought the guy behind me's drinks!" I was seriously shocked!! Like he would NEVER do that!!! Last time someone bought our drinks at Starbucks we were both like "well sweet! Good thing no one was behind us so we didn't have to buy theirs!" Haha!! 
So I started selling Scentsy! I just did a Facebook party for my sister and she won some good rewards but was saying she didn't know if she'd use them all... So I told him tonight that I thought about not telling her she got more and use them for myself... He was SO mad!!!! He said that that's my karma and I'm a terrible person... So I immediately called and told her!!! Haha! Sooo anyways! We are trying to be better people so we have good kids!!! :haha: 
Also! If you guys like Scentsy!... Or not! You should totes like my Facebook page!!! www.facebook.com/chelehasscents 
And buy stuff from me if/when you need to buy!!! :winkwink:

My appointment is Monday morning! So I will keep ya'll posted!!! Please wish me luck!!! I am kind of nervous!!! But heard it's a fast pain... I'm hoping


----------



## MH5280

So had my appointment today... Uterus looked good, open and clear... The dye went in the uterus and right back out.... So both my tubes are completely blocked. He said they do have a surgery to go in and check the tubes, but the usually advise against the surgery because more often than not, they end up removing both tubes. So he says our next option would be IVF. He said husbands SA showed he has a lot of sperm, just waiting on the morphology still. And my ovarian reserve test shows I have a lot of eggs. So I'm hoping that's helpful with IVF. 
I've cried more these past two hours than I have in two years! So ugh.


----------



## Jules8

I am so so sorry hun! That really sucks!!! :( I'm sending you a huge hug. :hugs: I wish I could come over with ice cream and a funny movie to cheer you up. 

I hope hubby is being super nice and helping you through this. As good as it is to have answers, sometimes the answer just sucks. Hang in there, we are here in your corner.


----------



## MH5280

Thanks Jules. Your right... It's nice we FINALLY have answers... But it totally sucks it's confirmed... I'm sooo emotional.. I know it could be worse news but I am just so upset and... Frustrated and discouraged... My husband is emotionless, but he said "well it sucks but now we know what we need to do to move forward" 
I feel like the next time we have sex... Or the next few times, I'm gonna feel like "why are we having sex? It's not getting us anything." I know there's more than 1 reason to have sex but still. Told a few family members today, specifically my mother in low who asks me every time we talk "are you pregnant yet?" I wanted to tell her so she'd stop asking!!! And just keep making me mad.... I've always just had this feeling, I won't be able to have kids.. So I think that's part of my biggest disappointment, it's confirmed. Ugggghhhh! I can't stop crying!!! I hate it! I actually gave myself a headache from crying so much!


----------



## TTTTina

Sorry I've been MIA. Really bummed out lately that pregnancy isn't happening for us yet. 

Still sorry to hear all about that Michele! Hopefully Hubby's SA comes back and morphology is all good this time!! 

Luckybug you have that baby yet??


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agh I missed quite a bit! Oh Michele :sad2: I am so sorry for the result of the dye test :hugs: There isn't any way they can open it up? I mean, they just won't risk a procedure in fear of having to remove the tubes huh? My heart feels heavy and I want to cry for you. On a more positive note, however, that's so great DH went for the SA and it's looking good so far. And the fact that you have so many eggies ready and waiting. And also that you guys still have options! Not exactly sure what all IVF entails as far as time, procedures, cost, etc... what if you ended up with twins?! Is that common with IVF? You'd have double the joy in one shot! Regardless, you guys are getting closer and closer and I'm very excited for you! It will all be worth it :thumbup:


----------



## MH5280

I'm not quite sure how long the process takes, but he told us not to wait too long.... As for cost I'm not to clear either, the packet we got says anywhere from $12k-$30k!!!! Soooo ridic! We don't have that! But I'm sure they HAVE to have payment options. In which case I'm hoping we can start this with in a few months. I have a girl I worked with who had 3 ivf's so I want to ask her the length of the process... Although I'm sure everyone is different. 
I told my MIL- she was positive for us which was nice but this morning she sent me this text -- "I am very excited for you guys (family emoji, hearts, and baby bottle emoji) Love grammie & Pa" -- and I lost it... Like yes we know what we need to do but I don't feel this is exciting!!! It really upset me and I cried more!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww hun I'm so sorry you're feeling down about it and the process and everything in general. I can see how you wouldn't be very chipper about having to go a different, medically intervened, costly route. The end result is what matters and is the goal, regardless of how you get there! Perhaps do some research to help ease your mind and acclimate yourself a bit. I am sure there are plenty of women on BnB that can provide their personal experience and it def wouldn't hurt to ask the lady you know about it. Even if you aren't, I happen to be super excited for you! Like, this could be happening in a few short months and you could be pregnant right away! I have goosebumps!


----------



## MH5280

I'm hoping since we have plenty of "supply" between the two of us, that will help our chances. I am texting my friend now about it, she said for her it's was $15000 with out meds and then another $6000 for meds!!! Holy smokes!!! However our meds could be different and cost a bit less. We just need to talk to the dr to figure out what we really need! 
I am glad we have options, however still upset... I feel so depressed. I just was curl up in sweats and cry all day! Getting ready I wanted to cry! In the shower I wanted to cry!... Ugh...


----------



## Jules8

The price I think is the scariest part, but there is a lot of things that can help. When you are ready look up some ladies on here that can help. I have a friend who participated in an IVF study for a hospital, which made it significantly less. She is now going to the czech republic to do a donor IVF. She said that it would have cost around $20,000 here, where with all traveling expenses included it is still under $10,000 and she gets a vacation in another country out of it.

In the meantime feel free to vent/share whatever you want with us. The journey may have turned a little, but it will be worth it when its all over.


----------



## MamaBunny2

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:​
I honestly don't know why IVF has to be so costly for couples who have absolutely NO control over their health in terms of fertility. I'm hoping as the time passes and you get more information and further instructions from your doctor(s) about moving ahead and things really start that you'll get excited and feel better about it <3


----------



## MH5280

Thanks girls! I will keep you posted!


----------



## Luckybug

Sybil Rayne was born August 4th, weighing 8 lbs 8 ounces and was 22 in long. She loves her daddy and dad boonies. Pics as soon as I can figure out how to upload.
 



Attached Files:







1439044565454-549256862.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3









received_10153435973966223.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









received_10153142617484370.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MH5280

AAAAAHHH!!! LUCKYBUG!!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! OMG!!! <3
Congratulations!!! I LOVE her name too! Omg so happy for you two!!


----------



## Jules8

What a cutie lucky bug!!! Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!!!! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Adorable! Congrats Luckbug! Love her name!


----------



## MH5280

How's everyone doing?!?! :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I have a lovely sinus cold, thanks to a fellow coworker :growlmad:


----------



## Jules8

Ughh..sinus stuff is the worst! I hope you feel better soon! 

AFM: I'm pretty good! I have an u/s and bloodwork appt to check for things like down syndrome and stuff. Other than that I am just fighting my allergies and enjoying the little bit of summer that is left. I can't believe its almost fall!!


----------



## MH5280

Yuck! I'm sorry your sick! I think I'm catching something too! 
We have a follow up appt Friday just to discuss the ivf process and any questions we have.... I'm nervous! Nervous to see the next step and if/when we can start. I'll probably be emotional afterward! I just cry now thinking about affording it, so I'm really nervous to hear that part. Our insurance changes September 1, omg it would be AAAAMAZING if it was at least some what covered... Not getting my hopes up tho. Obvi!


----------



## MamaBunny2

This Friday? :happydance: I'm excited for you! And FX that the insurance change will work in your favor!


----------



## Jules8

Fingers crossed for you Michele!! I hope it goes well!


----------



## MH5280

So we went to the dr today! We can start ivf ASAP... But we need to call the financial dept Monday and get that figured out, and then depending on my cycle we'll probably wait another month... Cuz I'm supposed to start Sunday, and we don't know about the financials by then... So the first month they put me on BC to regulate and monitor my cycle. Then they will take me off that and give me something to stop me from ovulating so they can go in and get the eggs, they'll make the embryos, and do genetic testing and freeze them, then inject them... Sooo start to finish is like 3-4 months... Because we're going to do the genetic testing that increases our chances of a live birth to 70-80%. And we can choose the gender!!!! We are really excited for this now! And both want to start as soon as we can!!!!! He said I could be pregnant by the end of the year!!! :happydance: BUT! One day at a time! 

Also because of my itp he recommends a hematologist follow my pregnancy as the 3rd tri would be high risk for that... And also because of itp we can only transfer 1 embryo at a time. But because we are freezing them we can have multiple pregnancies, if we want down the road


----------



## MamaBunny2

OH MY GOSH!!! I got goosebumps reading that! SO EXCITING!!! That's amazing news! And that's incredible, you can choose the gender even?! Is DH excited? Ahhhhhhhhhh :happydance: And transferring one embryo at a time, that would eliminate the chance of multiples at once? Like, you wouldn't wind up having sextuplets - yikes. But awesome you will have a stash for future pregnancies!


----------



## MH5280

Hubby is excited!! He ACTUALLY interacted in the appointment with the dr! He's for sure excited! Which makes me more excited!!! And yes only doing 1 embryo will eliminate having multiples! So I started my period yesterday and still waiting to hear back from the financial dept, soooo with that we will probably wait and start next cycle!


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's great Michele! And super exciting! I'm so glad you're feeling better about things and that DH is excited as well!


----------



## Jules8

Wow Michele!! That is really exciting!!! So glad that things are moving forward and hubby is getting excited as well. :) 

mambunny- I just realized you are almost to your due date! How are you feeling?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm gonna be super stalker status now, I'm so excited! :happydance:

Yup Jules, 39 weeks today! Did not think I'd make it this far. DS1 came at 38+4 and DD at 38+6 so I'm the most pregnant I've ever been! Feeling great! Been having more noticeable BH contractions during the past week. I've been tracking them today just for the heck of it, as they seem to be pretty frequent. I have a doctor appointment this afternoon. OH is convinced I'll go pretty overdue, as his mom did with him )by 10 days :shock:) and I'm pretty much trying to accept that fate... but I'm ready!


----------



## Jules8

Hopefully he will get tired of waiting and come out to meet you sooner than 10 days late! lol Also, I do have to say that you really glow in all of your pregnancy pics. 

You better be a stalker and keep us updated with what is happening with you! :)


----------



## MH5280

Here's my update... Last Thursday hubby and I had applied for the IVF loan, our clinic uses outside companies specific for IVF/medical loans... So we applied, Friday afternoon I got a call... We had been denied for bad credit.... Are you FUCKING kidding me??? We can't have a family because we have bad credit??? Regardless of what my husband brings in annually... We BOTH were beyond furious!!! Because of course this would happen to us yet, joe shmo and his trashy ass gf can have 10 kids and get paid by the tax payers and government.... Maybe rude.. But it's true! 
So I seriously Friday night and Saturday was like SOBBING... Like wtf do we do now?? We just save and try to fix our credit, which kind of sounds easy, but really how long is that going to take????? So we talked and I told him that and I said I just don't want to wait anymore, I mean we decided nearly THREE years ago now to start a family... And everything has been a road block... With my medical stuff and then moving to Illinois then the wedding, then we tried and then moving back,.... It's just been every bump we've hit. So I told him
I don't want to wait anymore... And he snapped at me and said "well sometime it's not an option to not wait so deal with it".... Umm no! I was hysterical! Like really!?! Kick me when I'm down! So I seriously stayed in bed for the next few days... Sunday was ok, we went to a friends for a cook out... The rest of this week I've felt better, like it's been pushed to the back, it's really outta my control so what else can I do... 
So... His work switched insurance and our new benefits took effect September 1... Yesterday I emailed to clinic and gave the receptionist our new insurance info and asked her to look into it for me, and that we had been denied for financing... Never heard anything so I called her today, she said she never got my email... But that she'd check into our new insurance and give me a call back, probably tomorrow. A few hours later she called me back and first thing she said was... "Did you guys switch insurance just to get IVF coverage?" Inside I'm freaking out, and said no and explained his company had some changes recently and insurance companies was one... She said "well you guys have killer coverage... Insurance covers FOUR IVF cycles A YEAR! IVF prescriptions, oral and injectables, donor coverage, iui coverage... And so on" HOLY FUCK!!! So I asked if she knew exactly what "4 cycles a year" meant, like up to how much do they cover??? She was unsure but said she passed our new info to the finance lady, and she could further investigate and find out for us, and to expect to hear from her tomorrow. If not to call back tomorrow afternoon.... I told her I said "Carla, last week we were denied financial loan for IVF" and she goes "omg no! Are you serious???" I said "yes!" She said "that makes me want to cry! This was just meant to be!" I was like "OMG you totally made my day!"
YOU GUYS!!!!!!!! I CAN NOT EVEN EXPLAIN THE FEELING!!! I was like jumping out of my skin soooooo fucking excited but yet in disbelief... Like is this real??? We do NOT have this kind of luck!!! I called my husband.... HE WAS SO EXCITED!!!!! It's like all we've talked about since he got home! Like "is this real?" "What's the catch?" "Omg we can seriously have a baby"...... OMG!!!! I still can't believe it!!! So... From here we will talk more to the financial lady and get more deets... IF and assuming all goes well there, we can start the cycle on my next cycle day 1.... WHICH IS 15 DAYS AWAY!!!!! Omg!!! WHAAAAT!!?? I am not really one to believe in true miracles but seriously I feel like THIS is!!!!! :)


----------



## Luckybug

Totally meant to be. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Jules8

Michele- What wonderful news!!! I am sorry it was stressful and you were so upset, but it seems that things are really working themselves out!! (knock on wood) Just goes to show you that everything that will be will be, sometimes it just takes a little patience and waiting! :) I am wishing you all the best luck in this journey and am excited to see how things work out for you two! 

Luckybug- How is the mom life? I hope all is well! 

Mamabunny- I just wanted to say congratulations!! I was snooping in the third trimester bump boards, because all those super pregnant bellies are so adorable and I can't wait to have one, and saw that you had your baby! He is adorable. :)

AFM: Not much going on, just passing the time. I am super excited that fall will be here soon. I love fall and the holidays! I had an appt. today and all is going well with baby. :)


----------



## Luckybug

Mom life is wonderful! If you haven't you should download the wonder weeks app for when after they're born. It pretty much gives you a reference for when they go through growth spurts, so you will be better prepared for it. Not just wondering why your kid is being a cranky butt.

She's really really wonderful. She's a really great baby, really patient with us. My hubs says she's going easy on us because we don't know what we're doing. haha


----------



## Jules8

This thread has been pretty quite.... I hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Michele OMG! That's awesome news regarding the insurance!!! :happydance: Yes!!!


----------



## MH5280

Hey ladies! Thanks!!! We have decided to wait until the first of the year to start IVF. This will get us through the stress of holidays and in-laws in town before we add the stress of IVF. I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I missed your post! I was thinking of you and decided to check up. That makes sense, holidays are so stressful! Cannot wait for the new year!!!


----------



## Luckybug

Thinking of you all


----------

